# Knitting Tea Party - 20th January 2012



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

It's 11:00pm GMT in London on 20th Januay 2012, in Beijing it's 7:00a.m on Saturday morning and all of China is getting ready to welcome the Year of the Dragon on Monday. London has the largest Chinese community in Europe and will be having its main celebrations in Trafalgar Square next Sunday, the 29th; although there'll be lots of fun to be had in Chinatown on Monday and throughout the fifteen day celebration.

This week, the darts I threw at my wall map landed on: Istanbul, where it's 1:00a.m. on Saturday; The Azores, where it's 10:00p.m.; and Thule, where it's 7:00p.m. Wherever you are on the planet, it's time for a cuppa and a chat at this week's _Knitting Tea Party._

It's been a pretty hectic week for me, with lots of rushing around, I find making preserves relaxing and the Seville oranges are in the shops in the UK, so it's time to make enough delicious marmalade to last through the year. Here is my very straightforward receipt which makes about ten pounds of marmalade, you can vary the quantity, as long as you maintain the proportions.

*Seville Orange Marmalade*

*Ingredients:*
3 lbs (1.36 kg) Seville oranges
3 large dessert oranges
3 large lemons
6 imp. pints (7.2 US pints - 3.4 litres) water
6 lbs (2.725 kg) sugar
knob butter

*Method:*
Halve the fruit and squeeze out the juice, place this in a large stainless steel pan, together with the water.

Rip out the flesh, tie it securely in a small piece of muslin and add to the pan, it helps if you blitz the flesh briefly in a food processer to chop it up, but it isn't really necessary.

Finely slice the peel and add this to the pan. Cover and leave to stand overnight.

The next day: Bring the pan to the boil, reduce the heat and gently simmer, covered, for 30 minutes. Extract the bag of pith and squeeze out all the sticky juice, this contains the pectin needed to make the marmalade set.

Add the sugar and when it has completely dissolved, increase the heat and bring to a rapid boil, stirring continuously. Boil hard until setting point is reached, usually 10-15 minutes, but it varies depending on the pectin content of the fruit.

Stir in a small knob of butter to disperse any froth and allow to cool slightly before pouring into warm sterilised jars and sealing.

This is a realy tangy marmalade and will improve as it matures, it keeps for years, provided you hide it at the back of the cupboard!

Enjoy!
Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi Dave! Sorry about the mushy peas thing. On the TV show the peas were not actually mushy like I thought they were supposed to be! They were cooked but still on the crisp side, smoothered in mint and yogurt.

Going to make a hot cup of chocolate to sip on this evening!

I got the pancake stuff so I think I will do that for the evening meal tonight.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Hi Dave! Sorry about the mushy peas thing. On the TV show the peas were not actually mushy like I thought they were supposed to be! They were cooked but still on the crisp side, smoothered in mint and yogurt.
> 
> Going to make a hot cup of chocolate to sip on this evening!
> 
> I got the pancake stuff so I think I will do that for the evening meal tonight.


Don't worry, they are more of a Northern speciality, hopefully one of our friends from there will give a masterclass.

Pancakes are always good, I'd better not mention them or I'll have four teenagers deciding they're hungry, despite putting away a colossal quantity of food only a few hours ago!

Dave


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> It's 11:00pm GMT in London on 20th Januay 2012, in Beijing it's 7:00a.m on Saturday morning and all of China is getting ready to welcome the Year of the Dragon on Monday. London has the largest Chinese community in Europe and will be having its main celebrations in Trafalgar Square next Sunday, the 29th; although there'll be lots of fun to be had in Chinatown on Monday and throughout the fifteen day celebration.
> 
> This week, the darts I threw at my wall map landed on: Istanbul, where it's 1:00a.m. on Saturday; The Azores, where it's 10:00p.m.; and Thule, where it's 7:00p.m. Wherever you are on the planet, it's time for a cuppa and a chat at this week's _Knitting Tea Party._
> 
> ...


Hey, Thanks, Dave! I've been waiting for your new tea party!

It's cold and snowy here in Indy, and the Super Bowl festivities are about to get underway, all over town.! 
In some ways I'm kicking myself for not volunteering for the big event, but I guess I'll be listening and watching through the media and being glad I'm not in the crowds. 
I'm going to get my glass of wine and get ready for some light chat here, tonight. 
Hello Everyone.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

It is Friday afternoon here on Canada's west coast and it is raining.
Mushy peas! How that brings back memories. My mother, who was a Yorkshire woman, would sometimes make them to have with roast beef for Sunday dinner.
She rarely made pancakes except, and always, on pancake Tuesday. They were thin and served with a sprinkling of lemon juice and icing sugar.


----------



## GrandmaD2012 (Mar 8, 2011)

In Michigan it is snowing hard and temp is 13 degrees- I am busy baking pies for a get together tomorrow. Mince meat and pumpkin - my husbands favorite. He grew up with four older sisters (one has passed away) and we get together with his sisters every month. It is a good night for knitting - no one sensible would go out tonight.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> It's 11:00pm GMT in London on 20th Januay 2012, in Beijing it's 7:00a.m on Saturday morning and all of China is getting ready to welcome the Year of the Dragon on Monday. London has the largest Chinese community in Europe and will be having its main celebrations in Trafalgar Square next Sunday, the 29th; although there'll be lots of fun to be had in Chinatown on Monday and throughout the fifteen day celebration.
> 
> This week, the darts I threw at my wall map landed on: Istanbul, where it's 1:00a.m. on Saturday; The Azores, where it's 10:00p.m.; and Thule, where it's 7:00p.m. Wherever you are on the planet, it's time for a cuppa and a chat at this week's _Knitting Tea Party._
> 
> ...


Good one. Never tried making marmalade but then we don't get Seville tangy oranges in the US either. But it does remind me of the BBC production of Flame Trees of Thika in 1981 where Haley Mills stars as an adult. There is an episode where they make marmalade but the heat is too much, the marmalade ferments and start to explode in the jars. Great series: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0080215 and here is a youtube clip:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dave! Sorry about the mushy peas thing. On the TV show the peas were not actually mushy like I thought they were supposed to be! They were cooked but still on the crisp side, smoothered in mint and yogurt.
> ...


I am planning on the pancake meal that was in last week's tea party!!! I plan on making a stack and having them done just in time to sit and watch the hockey game while I munch on them! The gannets can share as long as they cheer for my hockey team!!


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

It's 6:45 pm here in west Michigan. It is cold & snowing. I am working on a practice piece of the feather & fan knitting & the first of 3 baby afghans that are needed this year. Last night it got down to 3 above F & that was before midnight. Monday the 23rd is my birthday & we are going out to dinner. I can't wait. my brother wants me to make him chocolate chip cookies. I will make them for him in a day or two. 
Lisa


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Mmmm...Love marmalade, but have never tried making it. 
Evening Dave and everyone, hope you all had a great week. 
It's been a beautiful week here, it's currently 5:57pm and a wonderful 71.8 degrees F here. 
I spent the last 2 days ripping out carpets in the hallway and master bedroom, my back could use a massage now. lol
Just finishing up a swiffer pad so that I can use my Swiffer Wet Jet without having to pay and dispose of those disposable pads that cost so much and don't do anything for the environment, I'll post a pic when I'm done, it's really cool. 
Also need to finish a pair of fingerless gloves for a soon to be 6yr old and 2 dog sweaters for my Stepmother's 2 Chinese Crested dogs. 
Wow, I've got a lot to do. 
Thankfully I have the Tea Party and all of you to enjoy while finishing my projects.


----------



## Jilze (Oct 29, 2011)

I've been waiting for this weekend's tea party! Am I making it on to the 1st page?! So exciting!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

good luck on your projects. I'm just doing little odds and ends and waiting for the proverbial light ot ome on. 
There are lots of little ones to knit for, but -- where to satart????


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Yummy marmalade. 
Been busy today baking up pocket pies, (pulled pork, chicken parm. & pizza) for the teens this week end. Meatloaf muffins for dinner, request from Chrissy. Made homemade chicken soup for lunch tomorrow. Got to see the middle son, his lady & youngest grandson today. Didn't get a lot of knitting done. I just learned my grand babies (11, 10 & 5) in NC love boiled eggs. I will be sending them egg cozies & maybe an egg cup or two.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Due to the weather we have been in and out of power several times. Went 12 hours last night without it and today has flashed off and on about 5 times. Hopefully we won't be in the dark tonight.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

love the stuff, have never seen a true Seville orange here!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> It is Friday afternoon here on Canada's west coast and it is raining.
> Mushy peas! How that brings back memories. My mother, who was a Yorkshire woman, would sometimes make them to have with roast beef for Sunday dinner.
> She rarely made pancakes except, and always, on pancake Tuesday. They were thin and served with a sprinkling of lemon juice and icing sugar.


So how did your Mom make her mushy peas? And do you make them too??


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yummy marmalade.
> Been busy today baking up pocket pies, (pulled pork, chicken parm. & pizza) for the teens this week end. Meatloaf muffins for dinner, request from Chrissy. Made homemade chicken soup for lunch tomorrow. Got to see the middle son, his lady & youngest grandson today. Didn't get a lot of knitting done. I just learned my grand babies (11, 10 & 5) in NC love boiled eggs. I will be sending them egg cozies & maybe an egg cup or two.


What are meatloaf muffins?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Dave, you know, when I lived in London, Ontario, there was a restaurant that was called Ole London Fish & Chips. They made the best fish n chips I have ever had anywhere. Of course the owners were Brits. Are there fish and chips restaurants around your place?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

dandylion said:


> good luck on your projects. I'm just doing little odds and ends and waiting for the proverbial light ot ome on.
> There are lots of little ones to knit for, but -- where to satart????


I am having the same problem so, I'm making a feather & fan scarf.I was testing the stitch out & liked the way it was looking. It will be for my future DIL. she really liked it when she saw it today.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi nana caren, how did the bread go? the DH is needing more food, he eats like a teen!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Yummy marmalade.
> ...


It is just meat loaf but cooked in muffin tins. The grandkids love it cause they get to eat a whole meat loaf. I often make scalloped potatoes in muffin tins too.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey, everyone! I just got here and two pages already! Let the party start heartily. It's just after 5 p.m. here, and I've got a cuppa peppermint and a piece of fruit bread DD made from her recipe book. She's gradually working her way through--I'm just glad to have her home again. She's back in her classes now and looking for an on campus job. 

We found out this week that one of the 3 babies we await is a boy, so that's one boy, one girl, and one we-don't-know. I know they *want* a girl but we have some waiting to do yet before we find out. I finished up the baby sweater sets and have been working on a few crocheted hats that will be donated to charity while I think on the next project. I will have to see what's in the stash and what it will make.

And now I'll wander off for a bit and check back later. I hope everyone's day/night/weekend is going well.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Hi nana caren, how did the bread go? the DH is needing more food, he eats like a teen!!


I ended up making pocket pies instead. I'll have to make bread in the morning, a good way to get them up early. If it's to cold I'll make cookies as well. Those will be ones I have made & frozen ready to bake.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi nana caren, how did the bread go? the DH is needing more food, he eats like a teen!!
> ...


Another question: Is a pocket pie like a turnover? Wish I could eat at your house.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Is there a substitute for seville oranges? All of the things some of you are cooking is really making me hungry! I don't know what I am having for dinner. Maybe cereal. I just don't feel like cooking! Glad we have a new tea party. I look forward to the posts all week!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


You ca come eat at my house any time, I enjoy cooking for others. Yes they are like a turnover. I love making things like that they accommodate everyone. My youngest son is a beef person and my youngest daughter is a chicken/pork person. They are also easy for the hubby to take to work.


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

Hello, KPers. It's a little after 11 a.m. on Saturday in South Australia. Thanks for the marmalade recipe, Dave. For those asking about a recipe for mushy peas I found this one, but don't know how authentic it is. Sounds good though.


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

Evening Dave, 6:40 pm in suburban Chicago, and it's been snowing all day, about 3" so far. So I'm watching House of Elliott episodes and working on a "jumper" for granddaughter due in a week or so. Finished watching Doc Martin, yesterday, I should have waited. Hope everyone is in good health, depending on the weather ours should be a quiet weekend. d


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

Whoops - must have pressed the self-destruct button.
MUSHY PEAS
2 teaspoons olive oil
1 brown onion, halved & coarsely chopped
3 cups frozen baby peas, thawed
1/3 cup thin cream
1/3 cup vegetable stock
salt & freshly ground black pepper.
Heat oil in medium saucepan over medium-high heat. Add onion & cook, stirring, 5-6 minutes or until slightly golden. Add peas, cream & stock. Bring to boil. Reduce heat to low. Cook, stirring, 2-3 minutes or until sauce thickens. Remove from heat. Use a potato masher or fork to mash slightly. Taste & season with salt & pepper. Divide among serving plates & top with meat loaf & tomato relish. Serves 4. Haven't tried it yet, but sounds good to me! Enjoy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Just had Beef Stroganoff w/ broccoli over piccolini pasta. mmm...


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

Lost the first part of this message. Hi to all KPers. It's around 11.15 a.m. Saturday in South Australia. Thanks for the orange marmalade recipe, Dave. Above is a recipe for mushy peas which some KPers were asking about. Not sure how authentic it is, but looks good


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

This is my 1st post to the tea party. I've enjoyed reading the recipes Dave posts and hearing about the different projects everyone is working on. I'm in Illinois a little less than a mile from O'Hare Airport. We have about 5 inches of snow and it's supposed to continue until midnight. Going to continue to look through some of the posts on KP and then tuck in for a night of knitting while watching the Blackhawks game.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Althea said:


> Whoops - must have pressed the self-destruct button.
> MUSHY PEAS
> 2 teaspoons olive oil
> 1 brown onion, halved & coarsely chopped
> ...


They sound yummy. I will try them next time my DD comes oner with her 3 boys.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

flockie said:


> This is my 1st post to the tea party. I've enjoyed reading the recipes Dave posts and hearing about the different projects everyone is working on. I'm in Illinois a little less than a mile from O'Hare Airport. We have about 5 inches of snow and it's supposed to continue until midnight. Going to continue to look through some of the posts on KP and then tuck in for a night of knitting while watching the Blackhawks game.


Welcome to the Tea Party, it really is a fun place to be.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Althea said:


> Whoops - must have pressed the self-destruct button.
> MUSHY PEAS
> 2 teaspoons olive oil
> 1 brown onion, halved & coarsely chopped
> ...


Hmmmmm, sounds VERY good to me. I'll have to compare it with my split pea soup recipe  Sounds like it could be a chunky split pea soup as well as it original use. Yum.
I'm all in favor of soups with stubstance, rather than pureed soups.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hello all...the recipes and talk of food make me hungry. I have to chuckle at the mushy peas recipe. When I was young I wouldn't eat English Peas unless I squished them up or mashed them up. Guess this was my own version of mushy peas. LOL Had a chance this afternoon to meet some former colleagues for drinks after we all got off work. Had the most delicious drink called Pineapple Crush Mojito. It was so yummy; like a pinapple lemonade with fresh mint and pineapple. Have got to find how it was concocted. 

Just finished a very simple scarf for my DD and now working on a matching hat. Hope to get my 365 Knitting stitches calendar in the mail in the next few days and begin making my bedspread/afghan or whatever with all the different stitches. Intend to follow along with a KPer who is doing this. 

Various parts of the US are really getting hit with heavy snows or flooding. In the part of Georgia I live in we are suppose to have rain and temperatures in the low 70s which is quite warm for this time of year. The weather in general this year has been pretty unusual.


----------



## Jilze (Oct 29, 2011)

With my new high powered sewing machine, too much for me, I sewed through my nail and finger this afternoon! When I had to pull the thread through and get the needle out of the bottom of my finger, I knew it was going to hurt! It did. I will try my knitting again after a while! This might have been the most gross thing I have done to myself. It freaked out my husband! The most pain was from the ice we put on it! It is okay now, tender, but okay! Enough excitement for today!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dave! Sorry about the mushy peas thing. On the TV show the peas were not actually mushy like I thought they were supposed to be! They were cooked but still on the crisp side, smoothered in mint and yogurt.
> ...


Pancakes make a good midnight snack, Dave. I'm sure the boys wouldn't mind having some. LOL


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Jilze said:


> With my new high powered sewing machine, too much for me, I sewed through my nail and finger this afternoon! When I had to pull the thread through and get the needle out of the bottom of my finger, I knew it was going to hurt! It did. I will try my knitting again after a while! This might have been the most gross thing I have done to myself. It freaked out my husband! The most pain was from the ice we put on it! It is okay now, tender, but okay! Enough excitement for today!


Wow, I'm so, so sorry and hope you went to the DR. and have good pain meds.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Jilze said:


> With my new high powered sewing machine, too much for me, I sewed through my nail and finger this afternoon! When I had to pull the thread through and get the needle out of the bottom of my finger, I knew it was going to hurt! It did. I will try my knitting again after a while! This might have been the most gross thing I have done to myself. It freaked out my husband! The most pain was from the ice we put on it! It is okay now, tender, but okay! Enough excitement for today!


OH MY!!! I was reading it to my hubby and we were both cringing and shuddering. I'm glad you're going to be okay, I hope you're able to work on your knitting without any problems.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Is there a substitute for seville oranges? All of the things some of you are cooking is really making me hungry! I don't know what I am having for dinner. Maybe cereal. I just don't feel like cooking! Glad we have a new tea party. I look forward to the posts all week!


I don't think there is a sub for Seville oranges. They are bitter, wizzened looking things. They come into the stores in Canada in January and go fast. I don't know where they import them from. You can also get them here canned and they make just as good marmalade. Ask at your grocery store if they have them in cans. They are already shredded.
Shredding is quite a chore and purist marmalade makers say they have to be hand cut, that they are just not the same when done by machine.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OUCH! I know that must have hurt! I remember when I was about 10 my mom was sewing and I was trying to "help" and she accidently sewed my finger through the nail but thank goodness it did't go all the way through. Hope you will be able to get back to knitting quickly. I know my embroidery machine sews so fast that sometimes I have to set it to a slower pace.

is s


Jilze said:


> With my new high powered sewing machine, too much for me, I sewed through my nail and finger this afternoon! When I had to pull the thread through and get the needle out of the bottom of my finger, I knew it was going to hurt! It did. I will try my knitting again after a while! This might have been the most gross thing I have done to myself. It freaked out my husband! The most pain was from the ice we put on it! It is okay now, tender, but okay! Enough excitement for today!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Does anyone want to play Dear Abby? 
Many of you know that I am so close to some of my nieces and nephews that I feel like "grandma" to their children. 
I'm struggling with how to stay out of their lives and refrain from giving helpful instructions  
How do you "real" parents and grandparents refrain from butting in when you know that the kids/adults you know are making big mistakes with their lives and their children's lives? 
Is there a secret to "minding my own business"?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Dandylion I have to practice keeping my mouth shut sometimes but it is a hard thing to do. Since my oldest DD and her 5 kids live with us I get to practice a lot but must say she does a good job as a mom. Of course sometimes I do just voice my concern and do so more as a question hoping to give her or one of the kids something to ponder. That said, I most certainly am not qualified as a "Dear Abby" . I guess it depends on what the situtation is at hand and how close you truly are. There are times my DD appreciates my opinion and other times...well lets just say I get to practice at keeping my thoughts to myself. LOL


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

okay, you got me... i kind of stopped reading the Tea Party just because i really don't like to cook and there was much cookin' goin' on! but the marmalade got me.... i love the stuff and the possibility of tweaking this a bit for me is just too tempting...thank you for the recipe...


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

We just had a light supper of tuna fish salad sandwiches and a roasted red pepper and tomato soup out of a carton from Aldi's. Had to save room for root beer floats!! They were delicious -- just vanilla ice cream with cold A&W root beer poured over it.

A week or two ago when we were talking about Aldi, someone mentioned that they were sorry they could no longer buy LaCura cosmetics at their Aldi store. I hadn't heard of them so I checked this week and found them in our store. They're made in Germany of all places. So I bought a foundation and a pressed powder compact for only 99 cents each. Gonna try them to see if I like them.

Lion Brand's newsletter this week showed a cabled hat and scarf that I fell in love with. It's Vanna's Choice Herdwick Dell hat and scarf, pattern number 90275AD. Think I'll give it a try if I can get the kitten to leave me alone.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Jilze said:
> 
> 
> > With my new high powered sewing machine, too much for me, I sewed through my nail and finger this afternoon! When I had to pull the thread through and get the needle out of the bottom of my finger, I knew it was going to hurt! It did. I will try my knitting again after a while! This might have been the most gross thing I have done to myself. It freaked out my husband! The most pain was from the ice we put on it! It is okay now, tender, but okay! Enough excitement for today!
> ...


get to the doc....tetanus shot needed.... i have done this more than once....


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Does anyone want to play Dear Abby?
> Many of you know that I am so close to some of my nieces and nephews that I feel like "grandma" to their children.
> I'm struggling with how to stay out of their lives and refrain from giving helpful instructions
> How do you "real" parents and grandparents refrain from butting in when you know that the kids/adults you know are making big mistakes with their lives and their children's lives?
> Is there a secret to "minding my own business"?


yes, just do it.... if you have to say something, then make it, "I love the way you spend time with each of your kids, separately." or "I think it's great when you kneel down to talk to the little ones, it's so important not to bully them into submission." or "I think it's great when you read to the kids every night, what an important lesson for how they will spend time with their kids." Mom and Dad will beam if you think they're doing a good job in some areas and want to improve in others. And what bugs you about their parenting style may be exactly what they're aiming for. Remember, someone in your family thought your mom and dad were too strict or too lenient or even, BOTH. Smile and just keep movin'.....


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Does anyone want to play Dear Abby?
> Many of you know that I am so close to some of my nieces and nephews that I feel like "grandma" to their children.
> I'm struggling with how to stay out of their lives and refrain from giving helpful instructions
> How do you "real" parents and grandparents refrain from butting in when you know that the kids/adults you know are making big mistakes with their lives and their children's lives?
> Is there a secret to "minding my own business"?


Sue, to me you always seem so sweet that I don't see how anyone would mind listening to your advice. My MIL used to make comments to me when she visited and I usually ignored them. She wasn't around enough to know my children that well so how could she tell me how to raise them? "I" was the one who had to learn to keep quiet to avoid arguments.

Do you know for a fact that your nieces and nephews dislike your comments? Maybe you could ask??


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

To one and all: I have just opened tea party and already there are four pages. It is 6:19 and 59deg here in the sunny, but cold southern calif. Tomorrow the Lawndale senior center opens after a$3 million reconstruction and open house is tomorrow in which I will participate in a tai chi demonstration. I haven't been practicing nearly enough since my last flare of fibromyalgia, and haven't picked up my strength and rhythm again as well as I'd like. The instructor states I'll be find, but I have my doubts. I'm facinated by the comments about feather and fan and have vowed to try it tonite, at least a practice swatch to hold for future prospects. How will it knit up in variegated colors? Also have some finishing to do on ruffled gauntlets. Also would welcome soup recipes to bolster my tired ones. The weather is calling to me for soup and cocoa. Hope all is for a pleasant weekend for knitting party and quiet eves with knitting the cause of the day. 
Thanks Dave once again for your continued efforts to organize the knitting tea party. I just read that coffee at least four cups per day helps bolster the pancreas to ward off type 2 diabetes. I wonder what it does for us that already have it. Since I've drank coffee since the tender age of three, I think I'll indulge right now and get back to you all a little later. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

hi everyone, yep, i have already heard some recipes that i gotta try. how do you make the meat pies, do you make your own pastry? 
its very chilly here today and tonight, looks like it could set in and start to drizzle rain, or anything. i can't think of a thing we have to do tomorrow. so i plan to have soup and lots of movies or tv shows to watch. still working on the multidiagonal scarf. when i get tire of it, i am doing my cousin some dish cloths. she fixed me the most beautiful christmas hanger to put by my front door, its bright red and white and out of the new mesh stuff everyone is working with. she used a plastic candy cane for the base. its around 36" so i decided i would get her some clothes done, i am knitting them and usually have been putting a crochet contrasting border around them. 
dandylion, about your dear abby question, i helped my parents raise my older sisters two girls from 4-6 yrs old. they still come to me or mom for advise not their mom. i find, naturally they never do things the way we would, but i do not critisize them, if they ask my advice, i give an honest opinion, otherwise i keep my mouth shut, i have to really talk to mom about jumping in with her opinions, cause all that happens is she doesn['t hear about anything. because she is so critical. i never argue or get into it with them, but when they have crossed the line, i will get in their face and they know it. but i try very hard to stay out if things that are not my bussiness. they usually listen when i express an opinion, i think because i always do the small errands for them like fetching and taking the kids to appt. i guess you just have to decide for your self how to best deal with the situation. its not always apples and apples. later guys


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

We had tuna salad, too, with baked potatoes. I get tired of cooking the everyday stuff once in a while. 

As for "minding one's own business," I'm rather far away from most of my kids--the one who lives with me doesn't give me any trouble at all--so I am sure I don't know a lot of what goes on. I do answer honestly if they ask me a question, though; it's one thing we've always been big on around here (I can't stand being lied to!). And of course they will or won't take my advice, but I put it out there if they seem receptive. I like praising when something I do approve of comes up, too. 

The articles on diabetes and coffee are interesting--it's #1 on the trending list on yahoo at the moment--but we already drink a lot, but he still has to take his meds, so I can't say whether it helps or not!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

flockie said:


> This is my 1st post to the tea party. I've enjoyed reading the recipes Dave posts and hearing about the different projects everyone is working on. I'm in Illinois a little less than a mile from O'Hare Airport. We have about 5 inches of snow and it's supposed to continue until midnight. Going to continue to look through some of the posts on KP and then tuck in for a night of knitting while watching the Blackhawks game.


One of my friends has gone to Chicago to watch her son graduate at Naval Pier. Can't imagine how cold it must be. I was there last June and it was very cold!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I don't think there is a sub for Seville oranges. They are bitter, wizzened looking things. They come into the stores in Canada in January and go fast. I don't know where they import them from. You can also get them here canned and they make just as good marmalade. Ask at your grocery store if they have them in cans. They are already shredded.
Shredding is quite a chore and purist marmalade makers say they have to be hand cut, that they are just not the same when done by machine.[/quote]

Thanks, Joy, I'll do that. We have a specialty store that has about everything called Central Market. They are supposed to carry things that are not common in Texas. They have a fantastic olive section!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Well, as usual I am very impressed with your insight and, I certainly appreciate your good advice. You have given me encouragement and reinforced my own instincts, and given me the courage to forge ahead, although with care and diplomacy. 
It was so good of you to give me your input, and I will refer to it again, before I plan my approach. 

If I can only control my impulse to jump in at the wrong, heated moment but choose the correct time to insert a positive suggestion as you have suggested I will be very please with my contribution. 

The only thing wrong with that is; when I wonder if I was too subtle, or if I got the point across? Sometimes it is not immedieately evident, and sometimes it is not clear how the decisions come about. 

Oh, I miss the old days, when the elders were expected to preach, and the children were required to be submissive, and obey.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm all caught up on the posts again. I finished my swiffer pad, yeehaw! And now I'm off to bed. 
Night all, have a wonderful evening, morning, or afternoon wherever/whenever you are. 
See ya'll tomorrow.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We had tuna salad, too, with baked potatoes. I get tired of cooking the everyday stuff once in a while.
> 
> As for "minding one's own business," I'm rather far away from most of my kids--the one who lives with me doesn't give me any trouble at all--so I am sure I don't know a lot of what goes on. I do answer honestly if they ask me a question, though; it's one thing we've always been big on around here (I can't stand being lied to!). And of course they will or won't take my advice, but I put it out there if they seem receptive. I like praising when something I do approve of comes up, too.
> 
> The articles on diabetes and coffee are interesting--it's #1 on the trending list on yahoo at the moment--but we already drink a lot, but he still has to take his meds, so I can't say whether it helps or not!


It's never just one thing that is a cure all for everything. A little coffee is a stimulant and an anti-depressant. A lot of coffee is an addiction. I have a cousin who has to have a cup of really strong coffee at all moments, she's drank it since a small child. When she had knee surgery they took away her coffee and she had severe withdrawal symptoms, head aches, muscle aches the whole thing. Your best bet is to eat well, take supplements (checking with your doctor if taking medications), drink a reasonable amount of good clean water and exercise (too much water can wash away necessary nutrients. I brought my cholesterol down just by eating cooked garlic with two meals a day, taking zinc with my calcium and a small amount of niacin B vitamin. I don't eat a lot of meat or fatty foods but I don't avoid them either--just a balanced diet that I vary a lot eating all kinds of foods. Knitting keeps my blood pressure down.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Althea, thanks for the mushy peas recipe. I am a mushy pea lover, something I can't find here in the States.


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

Jilze said:


> With my new high powered sewing machine, too much for me, I sewed through my nail and finger this afternoon! When I had to pull the thread through and get the needle out of the bottom of my finger, I knew it was going to hurt! It did. I will try my knitting again after a while! This might have been the most gross thing I have done to myself. It freaked out my husband! The most pain was from the ice we put on it! It is okay now, tender, but okay! Enough excitement for today!


I've sewed right thru my finger. Sounds like your needle broke in your finger. That is painful. Be sure to clean it well and put a antibiotic ointment on it. When was your last tetanus shot? If in the last 5 years you're okay.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> hi everyone, yep, i have already heard some recipes that i gotta try. how do you make the meat pies, do you make your own pastry?
> its very chilly here today and tonight, looks like it could set in and start to drizzle rain, or anything. i can't think of a thing we have to do tomorrow. so i plan to have soup and lots of movies or tv shows to watch. still working on the multidiagonal scarf. when i get tire of it, i am doing my cousin some dish cloths. she fixed me the most beautiful christmas hanger to put by my front door, its bright red and white and out of the new mesh stuff everyone is working with. she used a plastic candy cane for the base. its around 36" so i decided i would get her some clothes done, i am knitting them and usually have been putting a crochet contrasting border around them.
> dandylion, about your dear abby question, i helped my parents raise my older sisters two girls from 4-6 yrs old. they still come to me or mom for advise not their mom. i find, naturally they never do things the way we would, but i do not critisize them, if they ask my advice, i give an honest opinion, otherwise i keep my mouth shut, i have to really talk to mom about jumping in with her opinions, cause all that happens is she doesn['t hear about anything. because she is so critical. i never argue or get into it with them, but when they have crossed the line, i will get in their face and they know it. but i try very hard to stay out if things that are not my bussiness. they usually listen when i express an opinion, i think because i always do the small errands for them like fetching and taking the kids to appt. i guess you just have to decide for your self how to best deal with the situation. its not always apples and apples. later guys


How is that scarf coming on?


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Just a side note that astounds me. 
I'm watching tomorow's tennis matches in Austraila, tonight in the USA. 
Is that an amazing thing, or what? 
Goodnight everybody  
Love and Hugs to you all.


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

Nite all, have to get my beauty rest.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Right, America goes to bed Friday night , and we are evening Saturday. I wonder who starts talking now??!! Quite fascinating really.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I love marmalade, and in lieu of Seville oranges, I always used to use Grapefruit. Now the doc. says I must not eat it, or drink it[grapefruit]. Have fun Dave and the Lads. Nearly finished one shopping bag, have a diminishing diagonal scarf that won't unpick- got mohair in it. The coin purse is ready to post to the GD. Who has celebrated her ninth birthday today, actually the 24th. The GS who is two broke his favourite CD trying to be a big boy and put it on himself. Ringo is growing up- 8 months on Wednesday- tries to beat up the mutt who is three to four times his bulk- or so it seems. But they are now learning to eat together. Never thought it would happen, they fought so badly at first. Positive re-inforcement.


----------



## Paunie (Dec 19, 2011)

May I please join in...sounds like all of you have so much fun. I enjoy the receipts Dave and am looking forward to trying some of them soon. Am not doing so much cooking just now as I am recovering from a torn rotator cuff and after two months of physical therapy, finally have the use of my right arm back. Weather report calls for rain tomorrow which means a day at the computer, so I will enjoy the Tea Party conversation. Paunie


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Curious how things happen, around midnight my computer had a hissy fit and went on strike, these modern gadgets are so temperamental, teen greed to the rescue. The gory horror flick they were watching was just finishing, so I whisked up a bowl of batter, marched in with it and announced there were pans on the hob, warm and ready for use, a recalcitrant computer on my desk and that I was going to bed.

This morning they brought me a cup of coffee at six, told me all had been fixed and that they were off to go swimming at the club and would return with fresh croissants in a couple of hours. _The Lad_ did add, "I don't suppose there's any point in telling you not to try to run quite so many programs simultaneously, is there? You never listen and just keep clogging the system up until it melts".

"Yes Dad, I mean no Dad" I said contritely, "I'll try to remember that, Dad!" Rolling his eyes expressively, he clomped down the stairs and _brmmmd_ off to the pool with his friends in a cloud of laughter and 2-stroke.

There's no point in having teenage boys around unless you get some use out of them, they're too big to send up the chimneys!

Dave


----------



## Jilze (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you for your supportive comments regarding my stitched finger. It was truly one of the most painful thing I have done to myself. I had a tetanus shot a couple years ago with my last puncture wound. My husband was great with the ice. We clalled a local walk in clinic, who referred me to my personal doctor. I called her, spoke with her nurse who suggested cleaning it, elevating and ice, which we were already doing. I nearly froze it with ice and the thawing of it hurt more than the wound. I also have left over pain pills and have taken a light dose. The throbbing Is there but not unbearable. I went back and finished the drape and there was no blood on the fabric!!! Since they are for a friend, I was glad about that. I've sewn as long as I've knitted, age 9 or 10, but really have no idea how I did it. Got lots of teasing about not drinking and using power tools, but can't even blame that! I'll keep i


----------



## Jilze (Oct 29, 2011)

Oops... It clean and dry and it should be okay. I will have an unusual fingernail for a while.  thanks for your stories! It let's me knowni am not alone! I love KP tea parties! You all are the best! Now, back to attempting to knit my poncho. I wore the shawl I finished earlier this week tonight. It is so warm and nice around my shoulders. Have a great weekend!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a substitute for seville oranges? All of the things some of you are cooking is really making me hungry! I don't know what I am having for dinner. Maybe cereal. I just don't feel like cooking! Glad we have a new tea party. I look forward to the posts all week!
> ...


I have had delicious marmalade in America made with Floridian wild sour oranges, which I was told do get into the shops for a brief period, so you need to nag your local greengrocer. These oranges are exactly the same variety as the Sevilles grown in the Mediterranean.

Cutting up the peel is time-consuming, but the results are so much better, particularly if you like good identifiable slices of peel, the processed variety is very finely shredded. However the canned prepared fruit does make a good tasting marmalade and I've used it to make extra if my January production hasn't lasted through the year.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

flockie said:


> This is my 1st post to the tea party. I've enjoyed reading the recipes Dave posts and hearing about the different projects everyone is working on. I'm in Illinois a little less than a mile from O'Hare Airport. We have about 5 inches of snow and it's supposed to continue until midnight. Going to continue to look through some of the posts on KP and then tuck in for a night of knitting while watching the Blackhawks game.


Welcome to the party! Hope the snow doesn't fall too heavily, we haven't had any in London yet this Winter, but that could all change, UK weather is very changeable and depends on so many factors.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Jilze said:


> With my new high powered sewing machine, too much for me, I sewed through my nail and finger this afternoon! When I had to pull the thread through and get the needle out of the bottom of my finger, I knew it was going to hurt! It did. I will try my knitting again after a while! This might have been the most gross thing I have done to myself. It freaked out my husband! The most pain was from the ice we put on it! It is okay now, tender, but okay! Enough excitement for today!


OUCH! I hope you're up to date with the tetanus injections and that it heals up quickly.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Does anyone want to play Dear Abby?
> Many of you know that I am so close to some of my nieces and nephews that I feel like "grandma" to their children.
> I'm struggling with how to stay out of their lives and refrain from giving helpful instructions
> How do you "real" parents and grandparents refrain from butting in when you know that the kids/adults you know are making big mistakes with their lives and their children's lives?
> Is there a secret to "minding my own business"?


I try to remember how it felt having to put up with unrequested advice and provided it isn't life-threatening, let them learn in their own way. I think the best we can do is point them in the right direction and let them know a safety-net is available as a last resort. I would only get involved if things were headed towards a situation from which it would be beyond my ability or resources to extract _The Lad_, should the need arise.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Paunie said:


> May I please join in...sounds like all of you have so much fun. I enjoy the receipts Dave and am looking forward to trying some of them soon. Am not doing so much cooking just now as I am recovering from a torn rotator cuff and after two months of physical therapy, finally have the use of my right arm back. Weather report calls for rain tomorrow which means a day at the computer, so I will enjoy the Tea Party conversation. Paunie


Welcome and join in the fun.

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Dave, you know, when I lived in London, Ontario, there was a restaurant that was called Ole London Fish & Chips. They made the best fish n chips I have ever had anywhere. Of course the owners were Brits. Are there fish and chips restaurants around your place?


In towns we have lots of 'chippies', my nearest is a quarter of a mile away, there's another half a mile away and three more within a mile and a half, some are takeaway only, but three also have a small restaurant or cafe.

The secret is in the temperature of the oil they fry it at, they can get it so the batter seals around the fish and protects it, this means you get perfectly cooked moist fish and crisp non-greasy batter. The other secret is the batter itself, try making it with beer, it makes a massive difference to both the texture and the taste.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

deemail said:


> okay, you got me... i kind of stopped reading the Tea Party just because i really don't like to cook and there was much cookin' goin' on! but the marmalade got me.... i love the stuff and the possibility of tweaking this a bit for me is just too tempting...thank you for the recipe...


Glad you're back, we do discuss things other than food, but there were a couple of weeks when it rather took over. It's probably as much my faults as as anyone's, I view cooking as relaxation, I frequently compose lectures and papers whilst chopping fruit and making preserves.

Below is a good marmalade that can be made at any time of year with ingredients that are widely available, but uses the standard method.

Dave

*Three Fruit Marmalade

Ingredients:*
1 large dessert orange
1 large white grapefruit
1 large lemon
3 imp. pints (3.6 US pints - 1.7 litres) water
3 lbs (1.36 kg) sugar
knob butter

*Method:*
Halve the fruit and squeeze out the juice, place this in a large stainless steel pan, together with the water. Rip out the flesh, tie it securely in a small piece of muslin and add to the pan, it helps if you blitz it in a food processer to chop it up, but it isn't really necessary. Finely slice the peel and add this to the pan. Cover and leave to stand overnight.

The next day, bring the pan to the boil, reduce the heat and gently simmer, covered, for 30 minutes. Extract the bag of pith and squeeze out all the sticky juice, this contains the pectin needed to make the marmalade set.

Add the sugar and when it has completely dissolved, increase the heat and bring to a rapid boil, stirring continuously. Boil hard until setting point is reached, usually 10-15 minutes but it varies depending on the pectin content of the fruit.

Stir in a small knob of butter to disperse any froth and allow to cool slightly before pouring into warm sterilised jars and sealing.

_Makes about 5lbs_


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

On the subject of 'marimalade'
I am rather proud of my old dad, who used to make his own, in his bread-maker machine
His favourite was lemon marmalade.
If you have one of these 'life-savers'
you must keep to the machine instructions for quantities, but all the receipts so far could be adjusted for this.
I have had problems with machine blades getting glued in. After all flour and water mixed was the glue mum allowed us to use. Some she used, could have killed us finger lickers.[this is to facilitate the change from bread-maker to preserve-maker, the machine needs a thorough clean out]
I am sure any hints from the US about Brands etc, which I know are so well meant, are not 'the haecht a use' in New Zild.
My current machine, which is in use sometimes three times in a day, keeping up with the appetite of a certain member of the household...
is the French made Tefal Brand. It has a most interesting cycle, and makes a brilliant loaf, but I do miss my old Breville 'Big Loaf', which sort of conked out of old age, and then dad's one of similar vintage, also 'hit the dust'- when used everyday they definitely have a 'life-span' that is not immortal...
because of the 'avoir du pois' have not bothered to try to fathom the very brief machine notes on preserves [in the Tefal's recipe book]
of which of course the marie malade is one,...
The beauty of the Big loaf machine was that it was exactly what it said, a big loaf on a horizontal, instead of vertical cut.
With the Tefal sized, although horizontal loaf, I had the embarrassing situation this morning, yes, Saturday morning in New Zild, long gone, it is now 10.23 p.m. according to the computers clock...
as I said I was put in a very embarrassing situation when my Samoan visitors turned up with an unexpected third... I brought us to lunch very quickly to Samoan Protocol... which is not to eat at all with visitors incase you embarrass someone because they have no food at all...
But the DH because of health issues was ravenous, and it was better not to risk a tantrum, when my visitors left...
The loaf was so small, and so fresh, I could cut only one slice each!!!
We had one of my larger tins of Canadian Salmon 200g which I have been hoarding, and one spoon of Fale's favourite, 'Best Mayonnaise' and we ate our single slice sandwich, which would have made a Scandinavian house wife shudder it was so floppy... DH wanted his Samoan 'pagi popo' first. but to my taste buds the sweet had to come last, And I could not think quickly enough in Samoan, to explain to him that we had a 'first course' ...
'pagi popo' or 'bunggy po po', are quite tricky to cook exactly right because you have this big gooey mass of coconut cream and sugar at the bottom, and if you are not vigilant the wretched things are not cooked in the middle of a family sized, roasting dish-full...
I have the landlord's oven, not my own, if you see what I mean...
And the temperature gauge is way out, so this is quite a problematic issue in our neck of the woods. DH has a diagnosis of Alzheimer's Disease, and he literally can not remember when he already has eaten. This is not a grumble... it is just a fact of my existence...
To cut the long story short the girls all agreed that my buns were excellent.
So Nana Caren, if you would like the receipt, get back to me and I will type it up and post it.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Morning Dave! t is 4:39 in Southern Califonria where we are expecting rain and I am on my way out the door to Pilates class. When I get back I love to read all your recipes and doings. As I am typing this my husband informs me that it is beginning to rain. Okay, gotta run!


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Well, good morning to everyone. Have read the posts and there are alot of topics going on. Dave, I have to try that marmalade. 
For the pal who sewed her finger in the sewing machine: I did that back in Jr. High school, 50 something years ago, and my fingernail grows out so far then cracks down the middle, still today. My mother had to pull it out and she was none to gentle. Hope you have current tetnus shot. Keep it very, very clean.
And, for the "Dear Abbey" thoughts. They are grown, it is their baby, if they don't ask for your advice, ask if they would mind if you gave them some tips. The kids of today do not listen to adults like I did when I was a kid. They usually roll their eyes, and that gets under my skin, so I usually just stop talking and go on about my business. 
Hope you all have a marvelous day of yarn and now, I shall go and insert the tube to fill my veins full of caffine so I can be a nice person.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Morning All. It's 6:48am here in Texas, 54F and wind is 15mph from the North. Beautiful morning. Hubby just left for work at 6:30 and I'm waiting on my first cup a coffee this morning. 
Hope every one is having a great whatever time of day it is where you are. 
I made marmalade in High School to go along with the Stollen that we made, they were both so good. Maybe I need to make some soon. I think I'll make some cinnamon rolls later, or go get some apples and make an apple pie. Yep, definitely apple pie, maybe get a couple extra apples and try making an apple preserve. hmmm...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone want to play Dear Abby?
> ...


I agree with Dave. All my adult children like that I don't offer advice unless they ask. My 19 yr had some very difficult decisions to make recently. I waited for her to come to me. It is the first adult decision she has made. It was very hard to not interfere but in the end I'm glad I did.


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

Thank you for the recipes Dave. Welcome newcomers and hello to all. We are still in North Dakota and what is so funny is that all of our friends and family kept telling us we would be inundated with snow. Well, it is sunny here and Seattle & Tacoma are at a standstill with snow & ice...go figure.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

So Nana Caren, if you would like the receipt, get back to me and I will type it up and post it.[/quote]

Yes please, they do sound every so tasty.  Lots of coconut lovers in my house. 
This morning sausage bread & cinnamon buns have been made. The hubby has to work all day. These will go good with the pocket pies from yesterday.
My bread machine works very hard as well. It is a Zojirushi,it makes a large loaf. I love it, it has a jam setting. Haven't used it.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Does anyone want to play Dear Abby?
> Many of you know that I am so close to some of my nieces and nephews that I feel like "grandma" to their children.
> I'm struggling with how to stay out of their lives and refrain from giving helpful instructions
> How do you "real" parents and grandparents refrain from butting in when you know that the kids/adults you know are making big mistakes with their lives and their children's lives?
> Is there a secret to "minding my own business"?


I learned first hand to keep my mouth shout. Children have to make their own mistakes with their children. We, poor parents, do not know nothing because it wasn't the same in our times, say our kids. I was a teenager in late 60's-70's. Not that I saw everything, I almost did everything ...loll, Just be there to repair broken hearts and listen but don't say a word !


----------



## Mayanmoon (Dec 10, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Althea, thanks for the mushy peas recipe. I am a mushy pea lover, something I can't find here in the States.


Are Mushy Peas the same as out Creamed Peas? The sound almost the same from the recipe posted.


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

Althea said:


> Whoops - must have pressed the self-destruct button.
> MUSHY PEAS
> 2 teaspoons olive oil
> 1 brown onion, halved & coarsely chopped
> ...


Reminds me of dish my mom used to make for a meat-less Friday meal, where you saute a little chopped onion and garlic in oil, drop in a can of peas (tiny ones best) and when it is hot you crack in an egg or two or as many needed for servings and wait until they are cooked to your liking. yum. still crave it from time to time.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Mayanmoon said:


> britgirl said:
> 
> 
> > Althea, thanks for the mushy peas recipe. I am a mushy pea lover, something I can't find here in the States.
> ...


My Mom used to make creamed peas. What this was is cooked peas in a white sauce. The sauce was a corn starch thickened sauce much like the consistency of gravy. I do not believe that creamed peas is the same as mushy peas, but I am not 100% sure of this. Anyone??


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

settleg said:


> Hello all...the recipes and talk of food make me hungry. I have to chuckle at the mushy peas recipe. When I was young I wouldn't eat English Peas unless I squished them up or mashed them up. Guess this was my own version of mushy peas. LOL Had a chance this afternoon to meet some former colleagues for drinks after we all got off work. Had the most delicious drink called Pineapple Crush Mojito. It was so yummy; like a pinapple lemonade with fresh mint and pineapple. Have got to find how it was concocted.
> 
> Just finished a very simple scarf for my DD and now working on a matching hat. Hope to get my 365 Knitting stitches calendar in the mail in the next few days and begin making my bedspread/afghan or whatever with all the different stitches. Intend to follow along with a KPer who is doing this.
> 
> Various parts of the US are really getting hit with heavy snows or flooding. In the part of Georgia I live in we are suppose to have rain and temperatures in the low 70s which is quite warm for this time of year. The weather in general this year has been pretty unusual.


this sounds like fun! can others join in? are you posting the square patterns? sorry for all the questions, it does sound like it would be interesting to do as a group. If not, just tell me to go fly

:roll:


----------



## knitonepurlone (Mar 27, 2011)

Dave - also from Michigan - it's snowing here too and I agree that no one with any sense would be out in this - we went to dinner about 4:45pm and by the time we left an hour later, the roads were getting slick! Been busy completing at at home course and now since that has been completed and sent off - I will be looking for a new knitting project this weekend.


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

Jilze said:


> With my new high powered sewing machine, too much for me, I sewed through my nail and finger this afternoon! When I had to pull the thread through and get the needle out of the bottom of my finger, I knew it was going to hurt! It did. I will try my knitting again after a while! This might have been the most gross thing I have done to myself. It freaked out my husband! The most pain was from the ice we put on it! It is okay now, tender, but okay! Enough excitement for today!


Owie! Naughty machine! That does sound painful. Hope you recover quickly!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


  dave you crack me up. i say use them and abuse them :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Morning All. It's 6:48am here in Texas, 54F and wind is 15mph from the North. Beautiful morning. Hubby just left for work at 6:30 and I'm waiting on my first cup a coffee this morning.
> Hope every one is having a great whatever time of day it is where you are.
> I made marmalade in High School to go along with the Stollen that we made, they were both so good. Maybe I need to make some soon. I think I'll make some cinnamon rolls later, or go get some apples and make an apple pie. Yep, definitely apple pie, maybe get a couple extra apples and try making an apple preserve. hmmm...


Hi poledra! I am up to start getting todays bread under way 4.01 a.m. SUNDAY. 22nd


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Good Morning to all!! It's another rainy day here in NE Ga, under a tornado watch for most of the day. I'm working on a baby blanket for my Grand-Niece, received some great help from several friends on the forum, now it is looking like the picture and is even easy to do! Hope everyone has a wonderful safe day! Will be back later to "catch" up on the reading! I'm off to my needles


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Cold day here, with some overnight snow on the ground. Decided to make some truffles for a jazzercise party I have tonight. My grandson made these for Christmas and they were yummy yummy good. Just finished making them, and yes, they are good, but one of those messy dishes. Despite having an apron on I got chocolate on my top (my fault for wearing a cream coloured top). Of course the chocolate found its way onto my top where the apron didn't cover. Now how did that happen? I was sure I was very careful. They do taste good, but would I make them again? Maybe, but not very often as they are a little bit of a hassle. I am a chocoholic, but still there is a lot of chocolate all over the place. Dip these, drizzle these. Of course that is easier said than done. Hope everyone appreciates what I did, lol.


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

Well.....we finally are getting some snow! was wndering if we were going to get any this winter. I just had my black coffee and steel cut oatmeal (with mashed banana)---yum.

It doesn't look like we're going to make knitting class this morning (. I'm still working on the feather & fan scarf---but I wanted to get to class to ask if I was doing it right. As I stated before, the loopy parts seem a bit bumpy & I'm not sure that it's correct. Someone suggested to purl the fourth row, but I really like the smoother version without that line.

All the recipes sound good---I love peas! In Maine, when we were kids a favorite was new potatoes & peas (freshly gathered from behind the harvesters by Grampy) and cream. I'm getting hungary again!

Dear Abby, We live next door to my parents---they have been verry helpful and supportive & only occasionally interfering with their advice. We do love them and appreciate all they have done for us, so I just ignore what I don't need (as to advice) and go home when I've had enough!

Have a good day all!
Kerry


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi Dave,

thanks for the marmalade receipt. I haven't seen the Seville oranges here yet. I am wondering if I could use Splenda instead of sugar - what do you think? My husband's diabetic and that's a lot of sugar.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Hi Dave! Sorry about the mushy peas thing. On the TV show the peas were not actually mushy like I thought they were supposed to be! They were cooked but still on the crisp side, smoothered in mint and yogurt.
> 
> Going to make a hot cup of chocolate to sip on this evening!
> 
> I got the pancake stuff so I think I will do that for the evening meal tonight.


5mmdpns - saw the same program you did. Peas looked good - mmmm


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

Good morning all from West Central Indiana. It's 21 degrees with a layer of ice all over the ground. Watching weather channel last night, it was warmer in Billings, MT than here! Getting ready to pack up the knitting and go bowling again.... then daughter wants to go shopping for a homecoming dress. I'd rather be home knitting and KPing on the computer with my hot tea or toddy!


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

budasha said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> thanks for the marmalade receipt. I haven't seen the Seville oranges here yet. I am wondering if I could use Splenda instead of sugar - what do you think? My husband's diabetic and that's a lot of sugar.


I'm not sure about marmalade, but we have tried make jelly (w/ sure-jell) with splenda and it didn't set.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Jilze said:


> With my new high powered sewing machine, too much for me, I sewed through my nail and finger this afternoon! When I had to pull the thread through and get the needle out of the bottom of my finger, I knew it was going to hurt! It did. I will try my knitting again after a while! This might have been the most gross thing I have done to myself. It freaked out my husband! The most pain was from the ice we put on it! It is okay now, tender, but okay! Enough excitement for today!


Ouch - that must have really hurt. Feel for you. Hope it's better soon.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > dandylion said:
> ...


The only thing I could add is be sure to praise them when they do the right thing and tell them what good parents they are. Positive reinforcement does wonders. Ignore all the rest. My experience is with employees of all ages and getting them motivated but at the same time making myself approachable for any personal bumps in the road which we all experience.

Good morning all! It is now 9:20am here in the frozen north and I just rolled out of bed, haven't even fed my kitty yet--as the character "Maxine" would say "I'm retired, move around me!".


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

It snowed here in central Pennsylvania for the first time in 2012. We were to get only about an inch but it is a little more than that, maybe up to 3". The dog is like a little child, running madly through the white stuff and begging his "parents" to come outside and play with him.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

kerryn said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dave,
> ...


I have a friend who makes her seville marmalaide with Splenda because her husband is also diabetic. Occaisionly she has given me a jar too. It is really good, and sets just fine. There are some things like jelly that will not set with Splenda, but then you dont always have to make jelly, and use a jam instead. Marmalaide is simply a "jam" made with citrus fruits whereas jam is made with noncitrus fruit.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> So Nana Caren, if you would like the receipt, get back to me and I will type it up and post it.


Yes please, they do sound every so tasty.  Lots of coconut lovers in my house. 
This morning sausage bread & cinnamon buns have been made. The hubby has to work all day. These will go good with the pocket pies from yesterday.
My bread machine works very hard as well. It is a Zojirushi,it makes a large loaf. I love it, it has a jam setting. Haven't used it.

[/quote]

I keep thinking about a bread machine, but I have three bakers within a mile of where I live, one of them opens at six every morning, including Sundays. Days when I'm home it gives me a reason to go for a walk, the newsagent and tobacconist opens at six and one of my local butchers opens at 6:30 as does the greengrocer's shop. Of course, weekends and school holidays I have _The Lad_, French sticks and croissants are his job when he's home, I'm determined to find some practical applications for refrigerator-emptying teens, although I must admit they are useful for setting the video recorder and fixing my computers, even if I do have to endure a lecture in Geek-Speak!

The question is, do I need another gadget cluttering up my work-top?

Dave


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Good morning to everyone. Just had a wonderful heavy downpour here. Maybe I'm a little off, but I just LOVE rain. I also love cold weather, but it's going to be 72 degrees tomorrow. UGH!
I'm off to my book club. We meet once a month in our neighborhood book store, a converted farm house. Cozy and wonderful. When it's cold, we sit and knit by the fireplace. I love it. I'm taking scones from Panera Bread.
Dave, the orange marmalade sounds devine. What a delight to drop in on the tea party.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Dave, tomorrow is the Year of the Dragon start of the Chinese New Year. Do you have a "fire-breathing dragon" recipe you would care to share with us??


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kerryn said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dave,
> ...


Thanks for the info


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> kerryn said:
> 
> 
> > budasha said:
> ...


That's good to know. I'll try to make it as soon as I can find the Seville's.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

budasha said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> thanks for the marmalade receipt. I haven't seen the Seville oranges here yet. I am wondering if I could use Splenda instead of sugar - what do you think? My husband's diabetic and that's a lot of sugar.


Just a quick research, Splenda adds sweetness but does not preserve like sugar for shelf life, however, freezing should be okay. Here's what I found: http://nchfp.uga.edu/questions/FAQ_general.html

and suggested recipes/receipts: http://www.diabeticlifestyle.com/eating-well/diabetic-jam-jelly-relish-recipes

let's see what Dave has to say.


----------



## BeaStitcher (Nov 18, 2011)

Don't know what a Seville orange is, and don't know what or how much a knob of butter is. Can you help with that for an American? Do you think this recipe would be good with Blood Red oranges or just plain Sunkist oranges? It sounds wonderful.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Hello all. It's 3.15pm here and a bit cold and rainy, but at least we don't have snow like some of you! Had some good news yesterday when my younger son announced his engagement! They probably won't get married until next year but I'm already thinking about the big hat for the wedding!
Someone asked about recipes for soups (I looked back but lost the posting - sorry)and this is a good one, which is made in the microwave.

Cream of Mushroom Soup.
509/2oz of butter
225g/8oz mushrooms, peeled and sliced
1 small onion, finely chopped
30ml/2 tablespoons flour
300ml/half pint milk
600ml/1 pint chicken stock
salt and pepper
Chopped parsley to garnish

1. Place butter in bowl
2. Heat on full power for 1 minute
3. Add mushrooms and onion and stir to coat in the butter. 
Heat on full power for 4 minutes.
4. Add the flour and stir. Gradually add the milk and stock,
stirring all the time. Season to taste.
5. Heat on full power for 4 minutes. Whisk to keep smooth.
Heat on full power for another 2 minutes.
6. Whisk and pour into bowls. Garnish with chopped parsley
and serve.


----------



## Bknitting (Oct 2, 2011)

mamiepooh said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone want to play Dear Abby?
> ...


O Dear. 
I have 4 children My baby is almost 17. The oldest girl is 28 now. And I learn a lot with her. Tried to teach her, help her
The rest of them I am watching silently. I do love them but it is imposable to live their lives.

On a subject of cooking.
I made some new cookies. They look like white mushrooms. There was a nice picture in original recipe. I tried my cookies to be exactly like those. Through experiment I lowed temperature of oven to 265F. And they look nice. However they are very fragile. So next time I will experiment with ratio of cornstarch and flour.






Is there anyone who made them before?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dave,
> ...


Thanks for the sites. Those help a lot and I've bookmarked the recipes.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

budasha said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> thanks for the marmalade receipt. I haven't seen the Seville oranges here yet. I am wondering if I could use Splenda instead of sugar - what do you think? My husband's diabetic and that's a lot of sugar.


I wouldn't, properly made marmalade keeps for years with just a cover made from parchment doped with egg white, that's because the sugar acts as a preservative.

On the diabetic front, this is a lot of sugar, but you're making over ten pounds of marmalade. In fact, this receipt will yield a marmalade with a lower sugar content per spoonful than some of the commercial reduced-sugar marmalades recommended by Diabetes UK. It's all a question of balance, in the overall context of a balanced diet, a slice of toast with a spoonful of marmalade on it is fine, as long as one doesn't overload on other things containing sugar during the rest of the day.

My late Mother had type-II diabetes and we had very little trouble keeping her blood sugar levels stable, it just took a bit of adjustment and calculation to create a healthy balance. A major factor is that home-made preserves have a much stronger flavour than commercial ones, this means you tend to use less of them, so a slice (singular) of wholemeal or granary toast with a little marmalade on it at breakfast can be worked into the daily diet.

Hope that helps
Dave


----------



## expatx3 (Aug 2, 2011)

Real marmalade isn't like jam; it's nowhere near as sweet. I remember the first time I bought marmalade in the US years ago, it was way, way too sweet! I threw it out! I found some excellent marmalade when I lived in Germany. Seville (bitter) oranges are the only kind to use. When I was in Spain recently - guess where - the streets are lined with orange trees. I was told they don't use them, they ship them to England for people to make Seville orange marmalade!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> So Nana Caren, if you would like the receipt, get back to me and I will type it up and post it.


Yes please, they do sound every so tasty.  Lots of coconut lovers in my house. 
This morning sausage bread & cinnamon buns have been made. The hubby has to work all day. These will go good with the pocket pies from yesterday.
My bread machine works very hard as well. It is a Zojirushi,it makes a large loaf. I love it, it has a jam setting. Haven't used it.[/quote]

pagi popo

[bunggy po po]
a palagi version of a Samoan favourite. 'palangi- with a nasal 'n'.'

Nana Caren- I was using my new mixer for the first time for one of my own recipes, so I will give you how I started. I am used to making bread by 'feel'.

6 cups flour I used a mix of High Grade White unbleached, and India Roti Wholemeal flour. 
I had to set a sponge in the machine bowl because I had no guide as to how much water I would need. The roasting dish I wanted to use is 14 1/2 inches by 12 inches, internal measurement.
the dish I usually use measures 9x11 inches, internal.
this works well with a machine recipe for a kilo of dough.

I did my sponge with 1 15ml tablespoon of standard yeast, no additives.
and one litre, tepid water.

this I did in the Kenwood bowl. 
when the sponge was ready I started working in my flour having added by eye, what I thought was the amount of water I would need, sorry as I was in a hurry I did not record this exactly. I had to add two more cups of flour- the dough was very wet. Our measuring cups are 250ml.
I got the machine working all together, but ran into a problem that the dough was going beyond the machine's baffle.
So I removed the dough and put it into my Chinese copy of a 'Mason Cash' $7 dollars at 'Briscoes', and continued kneading by hand. set Dough to rise in a floured bowl with a dampened tea towel over the top.
When we had reached double the size, I knocked it back a little, divided it into 20 buns. shaped them and set them to rise.
I had three 14 fluid oz tins of coconut cream, to these I added a half cup sugar and set it aside to dissolve in the coconut cream.
Fale likes me to cut back on the sugar because Diabetes is an issue for him, although he has not developed it. Most would prefer sweeter, suggest 3/4 cup for starters.
Pour the coconut cream and sugar over the buns at the point they are ready to go into the oven, be very careful not to over load your pan or you will spend a lot of tomorrow cleaning the oven! Reserve some to glaze the buns when nearly cooked, and to 'top up' the cream around them because it often dries out.
I am sorry I don't have accurate temperature control on the oven, I aim to start them at 210 Celsius
cut this back after about ten minutes to about 180Celsius.
dropping again to 150 Celsius for ten to 20 minutes. I then reduce down to about 130Celsius and cook until your experienced eye knows they have to be cooked.
This avoids tummy upsets from the uncooked yeast.
NOW please remember this recipe is a prototype only, I will work at getting it translated into 'American'
Nana Caren is an experienced bread maker, and I am relying on her knowledge to fill in what I may have missed out.
the effort is worth the result! I will work on a more cohesive recipe, when I make my second batch!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

expatx3 said:


> Real marmalade isn't like jam; it's nowhere near as sweet. I remember the first time I bought marmalade in the US years ago, it was way, way too sweet! I threw it out! I found some excellent marmalade when I lived in Germany. Seville (bitter) oranges are the only kind to use. When I was in Spain recently - guess where - the streets are lined with orange trees. I was told they don't use them, they ship them to England for people to make Seville orange marmalade!!!


The French use some, they make puddings with them and very nice they are too!

The wild Florida oranges do work if you can get them, otherwise try my three fruit receipt above, that's tangy!

Dave


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Bknitting said:


> mamiepooh said:
> 
> 
> > dandylion said:
> ...


These are sooo cute and definitely would be something to try. What is it that the bottle top is dipped into? Looks like sugar with something.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

BeaStitcher said:


> Don't know what a Seville orange is, and don't know what or how much a knob of butter is. Can you help with that for an American? Do you think this recipe would be good with Blood Red oranges or just plain Sunkist oranges? It sounds wonderful.


Seville oranges are small wrinkly sour oranges grown in the Mediterranean. Some shops sell the variety as 'culinary oranges', they can also be used in some puddings. Dessert oranges are far too sweet for marmalade, that's why you need to offset them with grapefruit and lemon, as in my three fruit marmalade receipt above.

A 'knob' of butter is a rough measure of about half an ounce, or about fifteen grams.

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> thanks for the marmalade receipt. I haven't seen the Seville oranges here yet. I am wondering if I could use Splenda instead of sugar - what do you think? My husband's diabetic and that's a lot of sugar.


Why not check out the French method of 'compote'
I am pretty sure Splenda would be ok for that?


----------



## Bknitting (Oct 2, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Bknitting said:
> 
> 
> > mamiepooh said:
> ...


It is a cocoa power without anything. Sorry I forgot to write it in comments. You are going to need about 1 2 tb.s. for this recipe.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Since we're on the subject of marmalade, for those who like their marmalade seriously sharp, this won't just wake you up in the morning, it'll kick you out of bed as well!

Again, this is a basic quantity and a good way to use up that couple of extra lemons you may have left over, but you can scale it up provided to maintain the proportions.

*Lemon Marmalade

Ingredients:*
2 large lemons
2 imp. pints (2.4 US pints - 1.35 litres) water
2 lbs 3 oz (1 kg bag) sugar
small knob of butter

*Method:*
Halve the fruit and squeeze out the juice, place this in a large stainless steel pan, together with the water. Rip out the flesh, tie it securely in a small piece of muslin and add to the pan, it helps if you blitz it in a food processer to chop it up, but it isn't really necessary.

Very finely slice the peel and add this to the pan. Cover and leave to stand overnight.

The next day, bring the pan to the boil, reduce the heat and gently simmer, covered, for 30 minutes. Extract the bag of pith and squeeze out all the sticky juice, this contains the pectin needed to make the marmalade set.

Add the sugar and when it has completely disolved, increase the heat and bring to a rapid boil, stirring continuously. Boil hard until setting point is reached, usually 10-15 minutes but it varies depending on the pectin content of the fruit.

Stir in a small knob of butter to disperse any froth and allow to cool slightly before stirring to redistribute the peel and pouring into warm sterilised jars and sealing.

_Note: With less peel in it, this marmalade takes a little longer to set firm, typically a couple of days. Provided your test saucer forms a skin that wrinkles when you run your finger across the surface, if will get there eventually.

I habitually seal my preserves with greaseproof paper doped with egg white, this stops nasties getting in but still allows them to breathe and adjust their moisture content until a balance is reached._

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Note on all my marmalade receipts, the quatity of water required is initially stated in UK pints, the quantity in US pints is given in brackets along with the metric equivalent. With preserves, the balance between, fruit, sugar and water is critical to the set. One UK pint equals 1.2 US pints and it makes a big difference to the end result!

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi 5mmdpns how are you this a.m.? We of course are SUNDAY [5.30am].


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

SHCooper said:


> It snowed here in central Pennsylvania for the first time in 2012. We were to get only about an inch but it is a little more than that, maybe up to 3". The dog is like a little child, running madly through the white stuff and begging his "parents" to come outside and play with him.


Great photo! It's been mild, dull and greyly overcast here; but that's good, I can get snowed in for a couple of days where I live, so I'm not complaining!

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Hi 5mmdpns how are you this a.m.? We of course are SUNDAY [5.30am].


I am on Saturday at 10:36am. It is sort of dull this morning. Sun will come out and shine later. It is in the minus 20 degrees celcius. No more new snow for now, but that will come tomorrow.
Nice hot cup of coffee, warm slippers on, little dog is napping in "her" chair, and the world looks good from my rocking chair!! haha, what more could I want? not much I suppose, ok, I will think of something later that I want..... :lol:


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

Jilze said:


> With my new high powered sewing machine, too much for me, I sewed through my nail and finger this afternoon! When I had to pull the thread through and get the needle out of the bottom of my finger, I knew it was going to hurt! It did. I will try my knitting again after a while! This might have been the most gross thing I have done to myself. It freaked out my husband! The most pain was from the ice we put on it! It is okay now, tender, but okay! Enough excitement for today!


Oh ouch Jilze. You are giving me the willies just thinking about that.


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> SHCooper said:
> 
> 
> > It snowed here in central Pennsylvania for the first time in 2012. We were to get only about an inch but it is a little more than that, maybe up to 3". The dog is like a little child, running madly through the white stuff and begging his "parents" to come outside and play with him.
> ...


Thanks. I just use a point-and-shoot (Olympus Stylus 1050SW). I would love to get my hands on my husband's camera and learn to take "real" photos but I already have too many hobbies and not enough time to do all I want with them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > So Nana Caren, if you would like the receipt, get back to me and I will type it up and post it.
> ...


I keep thinking about a bread machine, but I have three bakers within a mile of where I live, one of them opens at six every morning, including Sundays. Days when I'm home it gives me a reason to go for a walk, the newsagent and tobacconist opens at six and one of my local butchers opens at 6:30 as does the greengrocer's shop. Of course, weekends and school holidays I have _The Lad_, French sticks and croissants are his job when he's home, I'm determined to find some practical applications for refrigerator-emptying teens, although I must admit they are useful for setting the video recorder and fixing my computers, even if I do have to endure a lecture in Geek-Speak!

The question is, do I need another gadget cluttering up my work-top?

Dave[/quote]

IMHO they are worth it for what they cost, BTW I prefer my own Croissants


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Ha, I sewed my finger once too!! I think it is a requirement in order for a sewer to gain experience!!! I had just put in a new needle into the machine, and yep, the needle went down ever so slick down the side of the nail of my left index finger. Of course I stopped sewing instantly and nearly burst into a fit of giggles as I looked at my finger stuck there with the needle poking out the other side of it. I backed up the needle and put a bandaid on it. Kept right on sewing. Well now, they say you have to do every thing at least once right?? Once was enough!!! :lol: :roll:


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Dave, tomorrow is the Year of the Dragon start of the Chinese New Year. Do you have a "fire-breathing dragon" recipe you would care to share with us??


I was surprised that Dave didn't have a egg cozy all dressed up for Chinese News Year. lol


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> Good morning to everyone. Just had a wonderful heavy downpour here. Maybe I'm a little off, but I just LOVE rain. I also love cold weather, but it's going to be 72 degrees tomorrow. UGH!
> I'm off to my book club. We meet once a month in our neighborhood book store, a converted farm house. Cozy and wonderful. When it's cold, we sit and knit by the fireplace. I love it. I'm taking scones from Panera Bread.
> Dave, the orange marmalade sounds devine. What a delight to drop in on the tea party.


Have a great time with your book club, they're great, I just wish I had time to get to my local one, but there aren't enough days in the week!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

KateB said:


> Hello all. It's 3.15pm here and a bit cold and rainy, but at least we don't have snow like some of you! Had some good news yesterday when my younger son announced his engagement! They probably won't get married until next year but I'm already thinking about the big hat for the wedding!
> Someone asked about recipes for soups (I looked back but lost the posting - sorry)and this is a good one, which is made in the microwave.
> 
> Cream of Mushroom Soup.
> ...


Thanks, I'll definitely try this, I love using my microwave for soups and sauces.

Dave


----------



## The Quiet Knitter (Jun 25, 2011)

Oh, Marge - I am so glad to hear of someone else practicing tai chi. I have been doing to for 11 years now and can't imagine my life without it. Great for improving balance and calming the mind.
Thanks, Dave for he marmalade recipe. I will go to our ublic market in Seattle next week and see if they have seville oranges. My husband has been asking for some really good marmalade.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi 5mmdpns how are you this a.m.? We of course are SUNDAY [5.30am].
> ...


 My inside thermometer reads 22.8 Celsius already and we are now 5.57 a.m., I really must get the bread started, or it will be another 'shenanigans' of a day, I suspect.
No wind, no rain-there has been lots lately. Christchurch is still quaking, had a burst of 5's on the Richter scale, last couple of weeks. people are finding it very wearing. Our shakes are just from the heavy roadmaking machines working outside [silent at present] lol. m.


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

I don't know if you've ever needed this, but seeds from kumkwats n oranges when soaked overbite in water produce pectin for thicker, jelled preserves


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

The Marmalade sounds heavenly. It is cold here snowing. The heater went out and the repairman will be here later. Brr. Hubby will be home watching tennis in front of the fireplae and sipping tea. I have a luncheon to attend and then will come home and knit and surely eat a toast and marmalde. I am working on a prayer shawl. We had a horrable fire here on Thursday with a loss of one life and 26 homes so I am sure in this small area we will have request for several prayer shawls on Sunday. I am also going to start a potato chip scarf for a wonderful friend and finish a cardigan. We have prayed for rain and snow for weeks and I am so glad it is here.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> So Nana Caren, if you would like the receipt, get back to me and I will type it up and post it.


Yes please, they do sound every so tasty.  Lots of coconut lovers in my house. 
This morning sausage bread & cinnamon buns have been made. The hubby has to work all day. These will go good with the pocket pies from yesterday.
My bread machine works very hard as well. It is a Zojirushi,it makes a large loaf. I love it, it has a jam setting. Haven't used it.[/quote]

I have a Zojirushi, too. I wanted it so badly when I bought it, but really don't use it that often. Maybe the bread machine discussions will change that.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanGreen said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, tomorrow is the Year of the Dragon start of the Chinese New Year. Do you have a "fire-breathing dragon" recipe you would care to share with us??
> ...


I couldn't work out how to make a decent dragon small enough to fit into the format! However, if you want to make one for Monday morning, here's a chart for the simplified character for 'Dragon'.

I might do something for the _Lantern Festival_ that happens in a couple of weeks.

Have fun!
Dave


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hello from sunny northwest ohio - about four inches of new snow on the ground - fell yesterday evening and through the night. it is still below freezing so it won't mel yet - but tomorrow it is to be in the mid-thirties and monday the mid-forties and rain so that will be the demise of the snow. it has been a most unsual winter - warmer than usual. i keep waiting for the other boot to fall and the mother of all storms arrival. 

i know if you are making lots of homemade bread a bread machine is a blessing - but i would miss the hand kneading -a great stress reliever and there is just something about the feel of the dough that i enjoy. have not made any for a while - sounds good - maybe have to do some grocery shopping.

the cats are not enjoying going out - "helped" puff out this morning - it is not as though they have never been in snow before. she pooped in the bathroom before i could catch her - which is ok since it is tiled - doesn't take much to clean up - but decided she needed to go to do the rest. lol survivor is enconced in "her" chair not interested in going outside - i will "encourage" her later.

gary has taken the boys sled riding for a while - think they will get only one day it. the first real sledding weather we have had.

my chest is better - still taking the heavy duty drugs - just have not a lot of energy.

i am staying in today - no reason to go out.

sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi Sam when do you plan to be in SEATTLE, sorry I have forgotten?!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> hello from sunny northwest ohio - about four inches of new snow on the ground - fell yesterday evening and through the night. it is still below freezing so it won't mel yet - but tomorrow it is to be in the mid-thirties and monday the mid-forties and rain so that will be the demise of the snow. it has been a most unsual winter - warmer than usual. i keep waiting for the other boot to fall and the mother of all storms arrival.
> 
> i know if you are making lots of homemade bread a bread machine is a blessing - but i would miss the hand kneading -a great stress reliever and there is just something about the feel of the dough that i enjoy. have not made any for a while - sounds good - maybe have to do some grocery shopping.
> 
> ...


Take care, Sam.


----------



## barbhlar (Dec 16, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Mayanmoon said:
> 
> 
> > britgirl said:
> ...


you just brought up a memory of mine.....we always had creamed peas and new potatoes when the peas came on in the garden. Usually the first part of July.
Here in north Idaho we have had our first real snow storms of the winter and in the last week have well over a foot of snow in our yard and "feet" in the mountains. It is suppose to snow still for the next few days.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sometime in august - at least that is the plan right now. wish i was there now - just ot watch all the people that are not used to snow get around.

sam



myfanwy said:


> Hi Sam when do you plan to be in SEATTLE, sorry I have forgotten?!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Glad you're getting over it Sam. I'd stay inside and keep warm if there's no reason to go out.

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Bknitting said:


> mamiepooh said:
> 
> 
> > dandylion said:
> ...


They look great! Never saw that recipe before. How did they taste?

I used to make an anise cookie every Christmas that was similar. You placed the dough balls on cookie sheets and let them sit overnight. When they were baking, they'd rise and look like little mushrooms.


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Cold day here, with some overnight snow on the ground. Decided to make some truffles for a jazzercise party I have tonight. My grandson made these for Christmas and they were yummy yummy good. Just finished making them, and yes, they are good, but one of those messy dishes. Despite having an apron on I got chocolate on my top (my fault for wearing a cream coloured top). Of course the chocolate found its way onto my top where the apron didn't cover. Now how did that happen? I was sure I was very careful. They do taste good, but would I make them again? Maybe, but not very often as they are a little bit of a hassle. I am a chocoholic, but still there is a lot of chocolate all over the place. Dip these, drizzle these. Of course that is easier said than done. Hope everyone appreciates what I did, lol.


I love this-- chocolate truffles for a Jazzercise party! I want to join your class!!


----------



## Bknitting (Oct 2, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Bknitting said:
> 
> 
> > mamiepooh said:
> ...


Honestly I think it is too much cornstarch in them and it changes the tast.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi Everybody!
Question for the marmalade makers: When chopping up the peel, do you use the white part too? I made a batch or 3-Fruit Marmalade about a hundred years ago, using Lemons, Limes and Grapefruit. It was so bitter that I ended up throwing it all away.


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanGreen said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Hi Everybody!
> Question for the marmalade makers: When chopping up the peel, do you use the white part too? I made a batch or 3-Fruit Marmalade about a hundred years ago, using Lemons, Limes and Grapefruit. It was so bitter that I ended up throwing it all away.


Usually you do, the exception is limes which are incredibly bitter and need to be treated with extreme caution. Being as fond of preserving as I am, I've tried to make lime marmalade several times and have never been happy with the result. Consequently, _Rose's Lime Marmalade_ is the only 'shop jam' I ever have in the house on a regular basis.

The marmalade has a great taste and I know it is a derivative of the lime cordial created by the same company for the navy. It's the reason Brits are called 'Limeys', a shot of lime cordial was added to the sailor's rum ration to create 'grog', this meant they got a dose of vitamin C and prevented scurvy. With that problem of long voyages removed, Britain could establish and maintain its vast trading empire. I personallyt like a more modern version, I mix the Rose's lime with Bacardi and serve it in a long glass loaded with ice. More than one wardroom steward has grinned when I've requested it, as a nod to the past and an alternative to Plymouth Gin, a spirit of which I am not over-fond.

I have a lime marmalade receipt I've not tried yet; if it works, I'll post it.

Dave


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

barbhlar said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Mayanmoon said:
> ...


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Hope you feel better, it's raining steadily here in Southern Califonia and we need the rain. We have a canyon behind us so cats are not the best to have in this area...coyote food.


thewren said:


> hello from sunny northwest ohio - about four inches of new snow on the ground - fell yesterday evening and through the night. it is still below freezing so it won't mel yet - but tomorrow it is to be in the mid-thirties and monday the mid-forties and rain so that will be the demise of the snow. it has been a most unsual winter - warmer than usual. i keep waiting for the other boot to fall and the mother of all storms arrival.
> 
> i know if you are making lots of homemade bread a bread machine is a blessing - but i would miss the hand kneading -a great stress reliever and there is just something about the feel of the dough that i enjoy. have not made any for a while - sounds good - maybe have to do some grocery shopping.
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Talking about making marmalade, brings back memories of what my mother used to do. She bought a can of Marmade and then I think added sugar and water. I guess this was an early "convenience" food. Don't even know if they still sell this in England, as on my last few visits my mother only had purchased regular marmalde. I guess either Marmade was no longer made, or even that was too much work for her at her age, plus after my father passed away she didn't eat a lot of marmalade and making a batch of Marmade was just too much for one person. I thought it tasted pretty good and marmalade was one of the things I missed when I first came to the States. I still find it hard that they don't offer it for breakfasts here at hotels. Usually, you get grape jelly or maybe strawberry or mixed fruits, and often a jelly not a jam. However, you can find it now, and so I am back to having marmalade with English muffin for breakfast.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Count me in!


Needleme said:


> britgirl said:
> 
> 
> > Cold day here, with some overnight snow on the ground. Decided to make some truffles for a jazzercise party I have tonight. My grandson made these for Christmas and they were yummy yummy good. Just finished making them, and yes, they are good, but one of those messy dishes. Despite having an apron on I got chocolate on my top (my fault for wearing a cream coloured top). Of course the chocolate found its way onto my top where the apron didn't cover. Now how did that happen? I was sure I was very careful. They do taste good, but would I make them again? Maybe, but not very often as they are a little bit of a hassle. I am a chocoholic, but still there is a lot of chocolate all over the place. Dip these, drizzle these. Of course that is easier said than done. Hope everyone appreciates what I did, lol.
> ...


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I remember m y mother doing that when I was a very small child.. I fainted. So you know I feel your pain. Hope you have had your Tetanus shot. Edith


Jilze said:


> With my new high powered sewing machine, too much for me, I sewed through my nail and finger this afternoon! When I had to pull the thread through and get the needle out of the bottom of my finger, I knew it was going to hurt! It did. I will try my knitting again after a while! This might have been the most gross thing I have done to myself. It freaked out my husband! The most pain was from the ice we put on it! It is okay now, tender, but okay! Enough excitement for today!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Count me in!
> 
> 
> Needleme said:
> ...


It's our annual New Year party, a little late. We exercise then get to indulge in all the goodies.


----------



## Blueberrymaniac (Sep 10, 2011)

Jilze said:


> With my new high powered sewing machine, too much for me, I sewed through my nail and finger this afternoon! When I had to pull the thread through and get the needle out of the bottom of my finger, I knew it was going to hurt! It did. I will try my knitting again after a while! This might have been the most gross thing I have done to myself. It freaked out my husband! The most pain was from the ice we put on it! It is okay now, tender, but okay! Enough excitement for today!


My mom did this when I was a child before there were high powered sewing machines. It did heal without a problem. Freaked my sister and I out, too. It's probably the reason I prefer knitting. I also sew extra material in seams and forever having to take them out and rework them. LOL
Sue


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bknitting said:


> I made some new cookies. They look like white mushrooms. There was a nice picture in original recipe. I tried my cookies to be exactly like those. Through experiment I lowed temperature of oven to 265F. And they look nice. However they are very fragile. So next time I will experiment with ratio of cornstarch and flour.


When I read the recipe, the first thing I thought was, "WOW, that's a lot of cornstarch!" I've made meringue mushrooms, which is what I thought you were describing to begin with. They are also quite fragile, but they just melt in your mouth...not sure if I still have the recipe.

Sam, I am glad to hear you're feeling better! Keep mending!

And I must join the "have sewn through my finger" club...I wonder if that is a rule! Ha ha. I always joke whenever we move to a new place that I'm not "home" until I've burned myself on the oven. I'll only do it once, but always do with a new appliance. That could just be that I'm a klutz and don't pay attention to the new dimensions, of course, but we prefer to view it as being the kitchen's way of welcoming me.

I went to get butter for DD this morning, so she has her pound cake in the oven. I am sure it will be quite tasty if the batter is any indication.

Now I'm off to work on a few more charity hats while I work out the new design in my head.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'll sit and watch you girls jazzercise while i eat the chocolate truffles.

sam



patocenizo said:


> Count me in!
> 
> 
> Needleme said:
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'll sit and watch you girls jazzercise while i eat the chocolate truffles.
> 
> sam


A fellow after my own heart, Sam. :thumbup:


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Talking about making marmalade, brings back memories of what my mother used to do. She bought a can of Marmade and then I think added sugar and water. I guess this was an early "convenience" food. Don't even know if they still sell this in England, as on my last few visits my mother only had purchased regular marmalde. I guess either Marmade was no longer made, or even that was too much work for her at her age, plus after my father passed away she didn't eat a lot of marmalade and making a batch of Marmade was just too much for one person. I thought it tasted pretty good and marmalade was one of the things I missed when I first came to the States. I still find it hard that they don't offer it for breakfasts here at hotels. Usually, you get grape jelly or maybe strawberry or mixed fruits, and often a jelly not a jam. However, you can find it now, and so I am back to having marmalade with English muffin for breakfast.


You can still get the tins of prepared oranges under the name of _Ma Made_ by Hartley's. It's an 850g tin and you add 15 fluid ounces (425ml) of water and 4 pounds of sugar to make six pounds of marmalade. It's completely natural ingredients and makes very good marmalade, the peel is a little too thinly cut for my own preference, but I always have a tin in the cupboard in case I run out of my own hand-cut during the year.

Tins are available in most UK supermarkets and via Amazon and other online grocery suppliers. If you can't get hold of fresh Seville oranges, this is a very good alternative and the results taste heaps better than any jar of marmalade you can get in the shops, it's also very quick and easy to make.

Hope that helps
Dave


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> Good morning to everyone. Just had a wonderful heavy downpour here. Maybe I'm a little off, but I just LOVE rain. I also love cold weather, but it's going to be 72 degrees tomorrow. UGH!
> I'm off to my book club. We meet once a month in our neighborhood book store, a converted farm house. Cozy and wonderful. When it's cold, we sit and knit by the fireplace. I love it. I'm taking scones from Panera Bread.
> Dave, the orange marmalade sounds devine. What a delight to drop in on the tea party.


am I misunderstanding? 72 degrees, UGH??? is that cold to you? Our neighbors in Canada are enjoying -20 degree weather which is not bad for this time of year. It is a mere 11 degrees here so it is above normal--our Winter Carnival is getting started. Here's a great scone receipt/recipe that is a version from a chef who once served the best breakfasts in a little resort called Lost Lake Lodge:

Lost Lake Lodge Raspberry Scones

20 scones

Combine dry ingredients:
4 cups flour
4 tsp baking powder
1/4 tsp salt

Cream together:
2/3 cup butter
1/2 cup sugar

Gradually add to butter/sugar:
2 eggs
1tsp vanilla

Add dry ingredients alternately with cream:
1 cup cream

Fold in:
1/2 cup frozen raspberries
1/2 cup white chocolate chips

Drop onto parchment covered sheet pan, then smash down. Bake at 375 degrees F. for 12-15 minutes.

(measurements need translation, of course)


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

It seems there are quite a few of us who have managed to "become one" with our sewing machines at one time or another! Of course, there is another "appliance mishap" to which I must also confess. it involves, cooking/baking. I was the oldest of four siblings and loved to spend time in the kitchen helping Mom or just making meals, cookies, cakes. As a child, I had long hair. Do you see where this is "headed?" I turned my head and got my hair caught in the beaters of the stand mixer. My head was against the bowl till the beaters jammed. Of course,I could NOT release myself and had to be rescued. Yes, of course, for years afterward the family would tease, asking if I needed a "spotter" while I was working in the kitchen.


----------



## Jilze (Oct 29, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Ha, I sewed my finger once too!! I think it is a requirement in order for a sewer to gain experience!!! I had just put in a new needle into the machine, and yep, the needle went down ever so slick down the side of the nail of my left index finger. Of course I stopped sewing instantly and nearly burst into a fit of giggles as I looked at my finger stuck there with the needle poking out the other side of it. I backed up the needle and put a bandaid on it. Kept right on sewing. Well now, they say you have to do every thing at least once right?? Once was enough!!! :lol: :roll:


That is precisely the image in my mind that I cant seem to get rid of. My needle went smoothly through the nail as well. The freaky part was removing the thread and broken end of the needle. I've sewn through my finger before, but not the nail. It is my middle finger too. I musT have gone in with my hane sideways to do that. I was back snowing within an hour or so. You sound a bit tougher than me!


----------



## Jilze (Oct 29, 2011)

thewren said:


> sometime in august - at least that is the plan right now. wish i was there now - just ot watch all the people that are not used to snow get around.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


You have to let me know when you are in the area! I'd love to really have tea with you!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> britgirl said:
> 
> 
> > Talking about making marmalade, brings back memories of what my mother used to do. She bought a can of Marmade and then I think added sugar and water. I guess this was an early "convenience" food. Don't even know if they still sell this in England, as on my last few visits my mother only had purchased regular marmalde. I guess either Marmade was no longer made, or even that was too much work for her at her age, plus after my father passed away she didn't eat a lot of marmalade and making a batch of Marmade was just too much for one person. I thought it tasted pretty good and marmalade was one of the things I missed when I first came to the States. I still find it hard that they don't offer it for breakfasts here at hotels. Usually, you get grape jelly or maybe strawberry or mixed fruits, and often a jelly not a jam. However, you can find it now, and so I am back to having marmalade with English muffin for breakfast.
> ...


Thanks, Dave. Looked it up on Amazon.com and lo and behold I found it. Costs nearly $18.00, but for a taste of home it is certainly worth it. Now I have to save up some jars or go and buy some canning jars. Apparently it is usually the thin cut they have, but they do sometimes get the thick cut. Next time I do an Amazon order I think I will order this.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Bknitting said:
> 
> 
> > I made some new cookies. They look like white mushrooms. There was a nice picture in original recipe. I tried my cookies to be exactly like those. Through experiment I lowed temperature of oven to 265F. And they look nice. However they are very fragile. So next time I will experiment with ratio of cornstarch and flour.
> ...


aaaare you admitting to licking the spoon!!??


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well - i just thought i would save them from themselves.

sam

i'm a good heart that way.



Sorlenna said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i'll sit and watch you girls jazzercise while i eat the chocolate truffles.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

jilze - i will surley let you know.

sam

don't let me forget - you might remind me sometime in august again.



Jilze said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > sometime in august - at least that is the plan right now. wish i was there now - just ot watch all the people that are not used to snow get around.
> ...


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

LadyRN49 said:


> Nite all, have to get my beauty rest.


Beauty rest?? What's that? Never had it!! It's 11:20 a.m. here in So. CA. It's amazing the different time zones represented on this Tea Party. Makes the world so close and friendly. Blessings and love to you. Dave for hosting the tea party. I don't always make it on time, but I do read it. I need to request prayers, good thoughts, etc. for my 15 yr old grandson. He broke his hip playing soccer. The CT scan showed a growth on the bone that caused the break. The MRI confirmed it. Probably won't get the results of the scan for a week or so. We're all a little concerned. Thanks for good thoughts. Wynnona


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Wynn11 said:


> LadyRN49 said:
> 
> 
> > Nite all, have to get my beauty rest.
> ...


My thoughts are with you as you wait for the results.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lots of warm thought, hugs and positive energy going to your grandson from northwest ohio.

sam



Wynn11 said:


> LadyRN49 said:
> 
> 
> > Nite all, have to get my beauty rest.
> ...


----------



## Jilze (Oct 29, 2011)

Our beautiful, difficult snow is melting, so flood awareness is now on the agenda. We live on a hill, but it is still very wet around here. Slush is causing some issues in some areas, but the NW is returning to somewhat normal! What a weather week! We have one set of grandchildren today, so sewing and knitting may take the backseat today! 
Thank you all for your shared stories. At least I'm not the only one!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Jilze said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > sometime in august - at least that is the plan right now. wish i was there now - just ot watch all the people that are not used to snow get around.
> ...


Now that really sounds like fun! Can we all join in?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

absolutely - the more the merrier.

sam



Sandy said:


> Jilze said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Marmalade sounds wonderful. Think I will have some on sourdough yoast right now. Mine is not homemade, from Ralph's Grocery, but Orange Marmalade is my all-time favorite. 
I am sending the recipe on to those I know who would make it. Thank you. 
k


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

settleg said:


> Dandylion I have to practice keeping my mouth shut sometimes but it is a hard thing to do. Since my oldest DD and her 5 kids live with us I get to practice a lot but must say she does a good job as a mom. Of course sometimes I do just voice my concern and do so more as a question hoping to give her or one of the kids something to ponder. That said, I most certainly am not qualified as a "Dear Abby" . I guess it depends on what the situtation is at hand and how close you truly are. There are times my DD appreciates my opinion and other times...well lets just say I get to practice at keeping my thoughts to myself. LOL


My DD and GD live with me and I have a hard time sometimes keeping my mouth shut. I sit and listen to them argue till I just can't stand it any longer, then I throw in my two cents. Sometimes that makes things worse. I try to let them find things out their own way, sometimes the hard way.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

I'll plan on it! Can't wait for August!
Sandy



thewren said:


> absolutely - the more the merrier.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

SHCooper said:


> It seems there are quite a few of us who have managed to "become one" with our sewing machines at one time or another! Of course, there is another "appliance mishap" to which I must also confess. it involves, cooking/baking. I was the oldest of four siblings and loved to spend time in the kitchen helping Mom or just making meals, cookies, cakes. As a child, I had long hair. Do you see where this is "headed?" I turned my head and got my hair caught in the beaters of the stand mixer. My head was against the bowl till the beaters jammed. Of course,I could NOT release myself and had to be rescued. Yes, of course, for years afterward the family would tease, asking if I needed a "spotter" while I was working in the kitchen.


Yes you are right. If you sew enough, especially fine sewing like quilt pieces, you do risk these happenings. I have not put the needles through a finger but I did get a bonk on the forehead when I took my glasses off to see better and got too close to the tension arm that goes up and down. That was some time ago when I got into tailoring my own jackets and coats.


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

kerryn said:


> Well.....we finally are getting some snow! was wndering if we were going to get any this winter. I just had my black coffee and steel cut oatmeal (with mashed banana)---yum.
> 
> It doesn't look like we're going to make knitting class this morning (. I'm still working on the feather & fan scarf---but I wanted to get to class to ask if I was doing it right. As I stated before, the loopy parts seem a bit bumpy & I'm not sure that it's correct. Someone suggested to purl the fourth row, but I really like the smoother version without that line.
> 
> ...


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks, Dave, I would love to have your receipt for Lime marmalade. Although I can't eat them out of hand like an orange, lime is one of my favorite fruit flavours.

Another question - seems like that is the only thing I have to offer this week! This is about honey. Do any of you know if there is such a thing as a flavourless honey? I just finished a cup of tea, chai, and i had added a spoon of honey to it. The honey almost overpowered the taste of the chai. It was just a regular honey, nothing special, the kind you can buy in the little plastic bears.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanGreen said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


I might do something for the _Lantern Festival_ that happens in a couple of weeks.

Have fun!
Dave[/quote]


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

britgirl said:


> barbhlar said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Creamed peas and new potatoes sound very good, my mother used to make creamed spinach with the same sauce with sliced hard boiled eggs on top I love it but my family doesn't. I have been thinking about pea soup for a while, have to make it soon. It's perfect for the cold wheather.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my mother also used this combination. there were never any leftovers. have not had creamed spinach or creamed dandylion since she is gone.

the peas and potatoes i can made - but the sauce for the dandylion, or endive or lettuce was of her own making. should have gotten the recipe when she was still here.

the exwife makes decent creamed cucumbers - maybe i will ask her for her recipes. think we get along that well - at least for that.

lol

sam

Creamed peas and new potatoes sound very good, my mother used to make creamed spinach with the same sauce with sliced hard boiled eggs on top I love it but my family doesn't. I have been thinking about pea soup for a while, have to make it soon. It's perfect for the cold wheather.[/quote]


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> aaaare you admitting to licking the spoon!!??


Of course not--it was the beater! :mrgreen:



siouxann said:


> Do any of you know if there is such a thing as a flavourless honey? I just finished a cup of tea, chai, and i had added a spoon of honey to it. The honey almost overpowered the taste of the chai. It was just a regular honey, nothing special, the kind you can buy in the little plastic bears.


One of the things we don't care for with that kind of honey is that it's made of lots of different types mixed together--homogenized, as it were. We have a local beekeeping farm that doesn't mix its honey but puts different flavors out, and some of them are very light, while some are heavier and much stronger in flavor. I'd look at the farmer's market if you have one to see if they offer local honey. Many times, our local guys are here at the flea market and will give samples. YUM! One of my favorites for tea is carrot honey--made mainly with carrot pollen--and it's very light and the flavor is "barely there." Another tip I can offer is to try and look through it--the clearer it is, the lighter the flavor is likely to be.

Another great benefit of using local honey is that it seems to help allergies (both for me and DD).


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sam, if you get that sauce recipe, do pass it along! I've got some spinach I'd love to fix that way.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > NanGreen said:
> ...


Red is a very lucky colour in the Chinese culture, black is the traditional colour for calligraphy, although gold would also be considered a good choice.

This patter is for flat knitting, you need to make two pieces, one plain and one with the symbol. You join them together on the top and sides, I usually cast off back and front together, leaving just the sides to be seamed.

Knitting motifs in the round is very difficult, you have to either carry the contrast colour right around the back, twisting it in every three stitches, or reverse the direction of your knitting; I think it's more trouble than it's worth! Furthermore, with this design you'd need to divide for the top anyway.

If you're really determined to do it on dpns, you'll need to cast on double the number of stitches (a total of 38) and after the ribbing, work two stitches in reverse stocking stitch, then seventeen stitches in stocking stitch, two stitches in reverse stocking stitch and a further seventeen stitches in stocking stitch, the commence the next round with two stitches in reverse stocking stitch and so on. The colums of reverse stocking stitch are 'turning lines' to create the lozenge shape of the cosy. I think it's a lot easier to make it in two pieces, but go ahead if you want a challenge!

Dave


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

My friend used to have a grapefruit tree so she gave me a lot of grapefruits and I amde a lot of grapefruit marmalade and I used to give her a couple of jars and kept quite a few for myself and if anyone asked for a jar I gave it to them. It was lovely. I haven't made it for years. I now have a lemon tree and also an orange tree but the oranges are not very big yet.


----------



## Jilze (Oct 29, 2011)

I agree with Sam!! The more the merrier!! Sounds like a great time and would be fun to actually meet in person!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks Sorlenna! I'm relatively new to honey-eating. Way back when I learned about how the bees made it, I got really grossed out and never started using it until a few years ago. What I missed for all those years!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

honey - nectar to the gods.

sam


----------



## Paunie (Dec 19, 2011)

Jilze, you sound so blase about the needle incident..."I've sewn through my finger before"??? I am sitting here thinking I would be trundled off to Urgent Care and have to be sedated for days!! lol I LOVE your attitude.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Sam, what are 'creamed cucumbers'? Are they cooked?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

siouxann - no - they are not cooked. sliced thin - along with think sliced onion (cut in quarters and then thin slice.) - and the sauce. i will definitely talk to phyllis about the recipe - i see her at least once a week for some reason. maybe it is because i live in what was once heidi's garage and she comes to visit.

sam



siouxann said:


> Sam, what are 'creamed cucumbers'? Are they cooked?


----------



## deescrafty (Nov 18, 2011)

Hello everyone! It's Saturday afternoon and I'm making beef stew, as the weather here is overcast with a shower now and then, closest to winter we get here in S. California. I'm unfortunately frogging a few rows from a prayer shawl I'm knitting, I think it's a bit too long for the friend I'm knitting it for.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

BeaStitcher said:


> Don't know what a Seville orange is, and don't know what or how much a knob of butter is. Can you help with that for an American? Do you think this recipe would be good with Blood Red oranges or just plain Sunkist oranges? It sounds wonderful.


I am going to make a batch using blood oranges. If it doesn't work out I'll use it over my pancakes.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> siouxann - no - they are not cooked. sliced thin - along with think sliced onion (cut in quarters and then thin slice.) - and the sauce. i will definitely talk to phyllis about the recipe - i see her at least once a week for some reason. maybe it is because i live in what was once heidi's garage and she comes to visit.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


My Mom always makes the creamed cucumbers in the summer when the cucs are growing like crazy. It is a cold dish and should be refridgerated for a couple of hours before serving -- this is to marinate the flavors all together.

Thinly sliced cucumbers (enough for a few servings)
Thinly sliced onion -- the purple one is best
Minced garlic clove (optional)
1 squirt lemon juice (optional)
1 tsp dill
3 tbsp cream (which ever you prefer)
salt and pepper to taste
Mix thoroughly in a bowl, cover, and place in fridge.
Enjoy with your meal.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

On a subject of cooking.
I made some new cookies. They look like white mushrooms. There was a nice picture in original recipe. I tried my cookies to be exactly like those. Through experiment I lowed temperature of oven to 265F. And they look nice. However they are very fragile. So next time I will experiment with ratio of cornstarch and flour.






Is there anyone who made them before?[/quote]

Those are so cool. My older sister is a big mushroom fan. I think I'll make her some for her birthday. Thank you for the recipe.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


I agree and knew it would be a challenge, but have failed to pick up that it was also ineffect, in 3D, I hope you will forgive me this variation from your original design. I am quite pleased with how it looks so far, I am up to row twelve of the motif/character.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Wynn11 said:


> LadyRN49 said:
> 
> 
> > Nite all, have to get my beauty rest.
> ...


I do hope it turns out ok. Thinking of you.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Since we're on the subject of marmalade, for those who like their marmalade seriously sharp, this won't just wake you up in the morning, it'll kick you out of bed as well!
> 
> Again, this is a basic quantity and a good way to use up that couple of extra lemons you may have left over, but you can scale it up provided to maintain the proportions.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the recipe. My oldest daughter was here today and she was asking me if I had ever made lemon marmalade. I will be sure to make this up and share with her. 
Today we set the lemoncello. This is my first time making this hope it turns out.


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> siouxann - no - they are not cooked. sliced thin - along with think sliced onion (cut in quarters and then thin slice.) - and the sauce. i will definitely talk to phyllis about the recipe - i see her at least once a week for some reason. maybe it is because i live in what was once heidi's garage and she comes to visit.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


We had creamed cucumbers like you are talking about but the sauce was cucumber salad dressing. We put green peppers in with the onion and cucumbers. Was really good.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> britgirl said:
> 
> 
> > Talking about making marmalade, brings back memories of what my mother used to do. She bought a can of Marmade and then I think added sugar and water. I guess this was an early "convenience" food. Don't even know if they still sell this in England, as on my last few visits my mother only had purchased regular marmalde. I guess either Marmade was no longer made, or even that was too much work for her at her age, plus after my father passed away she didn't eat a lot of marmalade and making a batch of Marmade was just too much for one person. I thought it tasted pretty good and marmalade was one of the things I missed when I first came to the States. I still find it hard that they don't offer it for breakfasts here at hotels. Usually, you get grape jelly or maybe strawberry or mixed fruits, and often a jelly not a jam. However, you can find it now, and so I am back to having marmalade with English muffin for breakfast.
> ...


What a boon Amazon is for getting things you can't find in the markets, at least in a rural area.


----------



## Bknitting (Oct 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> On a subject of cooking.
> I made some new cookies. They look like white mushrooms. There was a nice picture in original recipe. I tried my cookies to be exactly like those. Through experiment I lowed temperature of oven to 265F. And they look nice. However they are very fragile. So next time I will experiment with ratio of cornstarch and flour.
> 
> 
> ...


Those are so cool. My older sister is a big mushroom fan. I think I'll make her some for her birthday. Thank you for the recipe.[/quote]

There should be less cornstarch


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

It's 4:32 Here in S C Pa. I woke up to about 4" of snow and 27F. Rick has shoveled the sidewalk and driveway and Jack thinks the snow needs rolling in. I have spent most of the day on the computer although I did take some time to Make a big pot of mashed potatoes. I noticed last night that the potatoes in the bin were getting pretty old. They were sprouting and the skins were like leather. I ended up with 7 cups full and saved out enough for tonight . I froze the rest in cup sized mounds. I don't like to do that but it sure beats feeding the trash can.

Sam, I'm glad you're feeling better. Stay warm and rest some more. Lung problems seem to really sap ones strength.

Dave, I have put the cosy on file to do later. I have too many irons in the fire right now. A baby bonnet set for a friends new baby and some finger puppets for her three older ones. All preschoolers. Also sweaters for my 4 youngest grand children. They live in NW New York State and I haven't seen them in 2 years.

Next week I see a Pulmonologist to see how far the COPD has progressed. I have been having some increased breathing problems in spite of meds. Not looking forward to that but have resigned myself to the idea that it is not going to get appreciativly better. Old age is an ongoing adventure.

I watched Nigella make mushy peas once on TV and it looked good. I will have to try it sometime as we love peas. The marmelades also look good. Since Rick is a type 1 diabetic I will use the Splenda. I have tried Polaner Orange Marmelade and did not like it as it was bitter. Yours does not sound bitter. 

Wishing you all an easy winter/summer season. Keep on knitting and cooking. Edith


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

5mmdpns, that sounds good - is the cream regular (pourable) or sour?

Lady RN, salad dressing would be good - thanks for the idea.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

DorisT said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > So Nana Caren, if you would like the receipt, get back to me and I will type it up and post it.
> ...


I have a Zojirushi, too. I wanted it so badly when I bought it, but really don't use it that often. Maybe the bread machine discussions will change that.[/quote]

I love mine. I do find it is a bit loud but, the flavor of the bread makes it work the bit of noise. My youngest son will set it so ha has fresh bread when he gets up for school. In fact it is just about ready to finish the second loaf today.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

think you have it down 5mmdpns - sounds about right - makes me hungary for it right now. guess i'll have to wait a little longer. that sauce could be used for dandylion, lettuce and endive i think.

sam


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> My Mom always makes the creamed cucumbers in the summer when the cucs are growing like crazy. It is a cold dish and should be refridgerated for a couple of hours before serving -- this is to marinate the flavors all together.


That sounds a lot like our recipe--only I use sour cream and leave out the lemon juice. I also like cucumbers mixed with onion slices and marinated in half vinegar/half water. Ooh, now I want summer food!

I am making pasta tonight with chicken, onion, garlic, and mushrooms in a white sauce...used all my sour cream for that. There really isn't a recipe--it's something I just winged when the kids were small and I had very little in the house, so it comes out different every time, but I like it.

Tomorrow, of course, is the football; so it will be noisy and at least one more of the kids will be here, which is fine--he's stopping at the store on the way home to get "football food," he says, which probably means chips and guacamole and cheese.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Just arrived home from the opening of new community center-3stories high. Lots of people attended opening ceremonies-officials and surrounding commuities. We were supposed to demonstrate tai chi, but canceled due to too many people to provide room for demonstration. Seniors don't generate revenue so the rooms were given to local groups. Sometimes it seems that we don't count. But anxious to use the room which has mirrored walls which will allow us to perfect form better. They have 18 computer stations and a fully equipped weight room an auditorium patios and several other rooms and underground parking. The mirrored room accommodates 45 persons. All new, sparkly and equipped with the newest in building techniques, energy conservation. etc. Lawndale is a very small city, sandwiched between Hawthorne and redondo beach. While I volunteer at the Hawthorne Ctr. I have been active in the tai chi program at several area senior ctrs. 

Speaking of recipes and tuna- I am reminded of a dish that I like called POtunas: Makes 4 potunas;

1 can albacore tuna (6-7oz)
1 cup of grated cheese
1/2 cup of mayonaise
3 egg whites
1/4 cup ea of red and green peppers diced/

Bake potatores in 400 deg oven 45 min to one hour
Halve and scoop out potato in large chunks to med. sized mixing bowl. Combine with 1/2 of cheese and bell peppers and 1/2 of mayonaise and toss lightly with tuna. Beat 3 egg whites until stiff and add remaining cheese and mayonaise folding in with potato mixture return to oven in baked potato shells under the broiler until egg whites are golden. Allow to cool slightly and serve with mixed green salad. UMM! One of my favorites.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> BeaStitcher said:
> 
> 
> > Don't know what a Seville orange is, and don't know what or how much a knob of butter is. Can you help with that for an American? Do you think this recipe would be good with Blood Red oranges or just plain Sunkist oranges? It sounds wonderful.
> ...


It will be sweet because blood oranges are a dessert variety, I'd add at least one more lemon to make it sharper. Alternatively, make the three fruit version using a blood orange, a lemon and a grapefruit, that'd work.

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I would love the lime marmalade recipe. It sounds rather tasty. If I keep making all these marmalades My root cellar will be full before garden season is here.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > BeaStitcher said:
> ...


I will try it that way as I'm not fond of very sweet marmalade.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Jilze said:


> With my new high powered sewing machine, too much for me, I sewed through my nail and finger this afternoon! When I had to pull the thread through and get the needle out of the bottom of my finger, I knew it was going to hurt! It did. I will try my knitting again after a while! This might have been the most gross thing I have done to myself. It freaked out my husband! The most pain was from the ice we put on it! It is okay now, tender, but okay! Enough excitement for today!


Just wondering if you have had a tetanus shot within the past 10 years. What an awful thing to have happen.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bknitting said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > On a subject of cooking.
> ...


There should be less cornstarch[/quote]


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

siouxann said:


> 5mmdpns, that sounds good - is the cream regular (pourable) or sour?
> 
> Lady RN, salad dressing would be good - thanks for the idea.


Not sour cream, although you go for it if you want to!!. But any regular cream will do. Some may prefer to use a plain yogurt.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > BeaStitcher said:
> ...


Just one thing that anyone who is on any cardiac medications or cardiovascular medications (like blood pressure meds) should not be consuming any amount of grapefruit. The grapefruit cancels the medication's effects in the body. Check with your pharmacist and/or doctor on this.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> think you have it down 5mmdpns - sounds about right - makes me hungary for it right now. guess i'll have to wait a little longer. that sauce could be used for dandylion, lettuce and endive i think.
> 
> sam


I do believe you are onto something there, Sam. Sounds good to me. Of course you can look in your spice cupboard and see what other flavor enhancers you would like to add to this. You can even top it all off with bacon bits!!! (the real bacon bits)


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

I kept looking for the Friday Tea Party yesterday, but I don't get it here in TX until Saturday. That doesn't really matter as I love it and can't wait to read all the posts. Yesterday was an unusually warm,lovely day for Texas at 75 degrees. It was glorious. Today, it is in the 50's, but lovely with sunshine. Just had to dress warmer. Homemade marmalade sounds wonderful, but unfortunately, I have to buy mine in a jar. Dave, your receipts are always so mouth-watering and you must really love making things. I have finished a baby sweater, hat and booies for charity and am knitting a second baby sweater. It's always a joy knitting things for someones baby, even though we never get to see the precious cargo. Hope you all have a lovely weekend; whatever is left of it. And for those of you who have snow, enjoy it while you can.


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

years ago I quit sewing because the middle daughter (now 39)tried to catch the needle while the machine was going. And there was no place short of tying her to something that she couldn't escape from. I laugh now because she has her own little daredevils!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dave,
> ...


Yes it does and I'm sure we can keep it to 1 tbsp at a time with only 1 slice of toast. Thanks.


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

5mmdpns: thanks for the recipe for creamed cucumbers - perfect for today (Sunday) in Adelaide: 36 degrees C here (close enough to 100F. Have all ingredients except cream in the fridge - might substitute with creamy evaporated milk today. Will enjoy while watching the tennis later.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dave,
> ...


Thanks - will do.


----------



## Bknitting (Oct 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Bknitting said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


[/quote]

Next time I would put more flour and less cornstarch to improve taste.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> siouxann - no - they are not cooked. sliced thin - along with think sliced onion (cut in quarters and then thin slice.) - and the sauce. i will definitely talk to phyllis about the recipe - i see her at least once a week for some reason. maybe it is because i live in what was once heidi's garage and she comes to visit.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Glad you're feeling better, Sam. My mom used to make a cucumber salad - sliced thin, add onions and mayo. Mix, let sit for an hour or so. Delicious.


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

Dave, got a bottle of ribena today. Took a sip, I love it. You said you diluted with water, was your's concentrated? This isn't. I don't have any dark rum. Will have to get some of that later.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes, lime marmalade sounds delicious.


NanaCaren said:


> I would love the lime marmalade recipe. It sounds rather tasty. If I keep making all these marmalades My root cellar will be full before garden season is here.


----------



## AngelaChai (Dec 14, 2011)

Great recipe. Thanks for remembering Chinese NEw YEar! Happy Chinese New YEar everyone! (well, i'm chinese and i didn't manage to go home for reunion, sad!)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sam[/quote]

Dear Sam, It seems a lot of the people who come to the tea party, have rather serious health issues. As this is only my second Tea Party I am very much just getting my head around all the different characters, and what people enjoy talking about. I do hope you continue to have improving health. I have not worked out what sort of nitting you do. If you care to share I would be interested to listen. Myself I am trying to keep to small projects, easily and quickly finished, like the coin purse my GD asked me to replace for her. the old one had worked a hole. At 1.52 here p.m. I think you are two or three hours further into yesterday! I need to get out my atlas and double check for Ohio. Sincerely, M.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

myfanwy - i think i'm about twenty-two hours behind you - give or take an hour.

right now i am knitting little projects - just playing around. have a couple of dishrags in the making. i'm doing one in what is called a linen stitch - quite easy - i have a scarf pattern i would like to make and i wanted to see how the stitch went. it is time conuming as the yarn goes itb and ith between every stitch - to do the scarf (using stiped yarn) you cast on around 300 sts and the stripes goes lenghth wise instead of widthwise. think it will make an interesting pattern.

i also like making round dishrags - trying different things with the patterns i have. kind of mindless knitting - however if i get too mindless - which i am prone to do sometimes - i do an appropriate amount of frogging.

i have emphasema and copd - forty years of smoking will do that to a person - i cannot complain - i did it to myself. my breathing has been pretty ragged this past week - some better but i would not win any races. it is never going to any better - only worse. i do as much as i can and then i stop. i need to be more mobile but this weather is not condusive to walking and i am not a mall walker as i found out.

i live in my daughters garage - i love saying that - especially to a stranger - they just gape - lol -- my daughter and her husband turned it into a self-contained one bedroom apartment - w/d and dishwasher. not quite 400sqft but it is enough. just wish i was a better housekeeper. it's liveable but you don't need to look for dust - it is in plain sight. lol

that is a capsule of me - you will probably learn or disearn more as time goes on.

sam



myfanwy said:


> sam


Dear Sam, It seems a lot of the people who come to the tea party, have rather serious health issues. As this is only my second Tea Party I am very much just getting my head around all the different characters, and what people enjoy talking about. I do hope you continue to have improving health. I have not worked out what sort of nitting you do. If you care to share I would be interested to listen. Myself I am trying to keep to small projects, easily and quickly finished, like the coin purse my GD asked me to replace for her. the old one had worked a hole. At 1.52 here p.m. I think you are two or three hours further into yesterday! I need to get out my atlas and double check for Ohio. Sincerely, M.[/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dear Sam, thank you for getting back to me. So sad to hear about the emphesema, it is something we hear of a lot, in New Zild, The Pacific people are prone to respiratory illnesses, and unfortunately many do smoke. This leads to a lot of people dying younger than one would wish, especially for knowledge transfer, and keeping languages and other skills alive. My current issues are entirely self inflicted- last weekend I was so delighted to find the Tea party[ and by the way I found the naked knitter first go- BUT I had a training in Art Performance back in 1969 through to roughly 74 when 'happenings' were what everyone was into. We had to try and write essays about some performances that would, I think really scandalize some of the KP'ers] But of course that was also the intent in many cases of the artist!] ...
I was up almost all weekend, I was so taken with at last finding what the internet can do- shrinking our vast distances. NZ is an awfully long way from anywhere- in my down moments I knitted but then I would bounce up with another idea- still not back to a more usual sleep pattern. One of the advantages of retirement, you can fall asleep and pass it off as a senior moment...
We live in relatively small quarters, small means clutter before you know where you are. .
I won't rabbit on any longer, but was concerned about people's concerns about your health. other than that
My Daughter Bronwen visited Seattle about 1995, she loved the city.
have a lovely visit, you have quite a long wait before you go!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

kerryn said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all...the recipes and talk of food make me hungry. I have to chuckle at the mushy peas recipe. When I was young I wouldn't eat English Peas unless I squished them up or mashed them up. Guess this was my own version of mushy peas. LOL Had a chance this afternoon to meet some former colleagues for drinks after we all got off work. Had the most delicious drink called Pineapple Crush Mojito. It was so yummy; like a pinapple lemonade with fresh mint and pineapple. Have got to find how it was concocted.
> ...


Absolutely join in! The person who started this has posted pictures of what she has done so far. I haven't received my 365 Knitting calendar yet but expect the beginning of the week. If you'd like I'll pm you the individual's name when I find it so you can watch for here posts. just pm me if you'd like.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

It's Sat. evening and I am watching basketball. I have some chicken and dumplings on the stove. Really hungry after reading all of the posts. I do have a bread machine, but haven't used it in a while. I just couldn't stop eating the hot, fresh bread loaded with butter! Not good for the waistline. I have knitted most of the day because I did not get much done this week since I am now working. I have enjoyed it, but miss staying home and knitting. I was supposed to go to a party tonight, but have had a sore throat today and just didn't feel like getting out. I'm hoping it is just allergies. I do hope those that have serious health issues continue to improve. My thoughts are with you as you struggle with your illnesses. Take care of yourselves and follow the doctor's orders. Those with cold weather and snow, keep warm! Yesterday was warm and sunny, a gorgeous day! Today much colder, but nothing like the weather some of you are having. I haven't made marmalade, but the receipts do sound delicious. My favorite is blackberry preserves. Yum!!!


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Jilze said:


> With my new high powered sewing machine, too much for me, I sewed through my nail and finger this afternoon! When I had to pull the thread through and get the needle out of the bottom of my finger, I knew it was going to hurt! It did. I will try my knitting again after a while! This might have been the most gross thing I have done to myself. It freaked out my husband! The most pain was from the ice we put on it! It is okay now, tender, but okay! Enough excitement for today!


OUCH!!! One of my sisters did that on my Mom's treadle machine in the 60s. Hope you feel better soon!!


----------



## nickerina (Jul 29, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Does anyone want to play Dear Abby?
> Many of you know that I am so close to some of my nieces and nephews that I feel like "grandma" to their children.
> I'm struggling with how to stay out of their lives and refrain from giving helpful instructions
> How do you "real" parents and grandparents refrain from butting in when you know that the kids/adults you know are making big mistakes with their lives and their children's lives?
> Is there a secret to "minding my own business"?


Bite your tongue is all I can offer. I found on the rare occasion I did "interfere" that the repercussions were not nice. Sometime you can make a gentle suggestion but be careful!!


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


Also, if you are taking Lipitor, our Dr has told my hubby to not have grapefruit within 4-5 hours of taking it.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

I thought we could all use a laugh. A friend put a dozen eggs on to boil & went next door for what she thought was going to be about 10 minutes which turned into 3 hours & when she got home 7 of the eggs had exploded all over the kitchen, laundry room, living room & the cellings. She went back over next door told the lady & together they cleaned up the mess. The poor cats are still hiding behind the couches. 
Lisa


----------



## Paunie (Dec 19, 2011)

Dear Sam, I just read your reply regarding your health problems and I wanted to say hello and best wishes and thoughts to you. My father had a breathing disorder, mildly put, and his was caused by his working conditions. We watched as he progressed through this illness with a joy for life and living that never allowed him to spend one day feeling sorry for himself--and this is how you come across to me, as someone who enjoys every day. My dad was mobile and had a keen sharp mind to his last day. Btw, he was 91 when he passed. Paunie


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Sam, 
I know what you are dealing with my husband is in the same boat with both COPD and Emphysema. He has his meds and is on oxygen at night. He hasn't had to use his rescue inhaler for over 6 months so he's doing better in that respect. The cold weather really affects it so we made sure he wasn't out in our cold for very long. It does slow him down but not too bad.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> I thought we could all use a laugh. A friend put a dozen eggs on to boil & went next door for what she thought was going to be about 10 minutes which turned into 3 hours & when she got home 7 of the eggs had exploded all over the kitchen, laundry room, living room & the cellings. She went back over next door told the lady & together they cleaned up the mess. The poor cats are still hiding behind the couches.
> Lisa


Thank you, Lisa!! I just logged on to check the latest posts before heading off to bed and this was the first entry I saw. Totally cracked me up! I do hope the cats have recovered.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

LOL!!! I too was just checking in before say night, and saw the exploding eggs. lol...Poor puddy tats. 
They'll never want to see another egg again.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!! I too was just checking in before say night, and saw the exploding eggs. lol...Poor puddy tats.
> They'll never want to see another egg again.


Cats are very sensitive and I am sure they were in hiding well before the eggs even exploded. My cat will come and remind me if I put something on the stove and go to the next room and--you know--go to my computer to look something up and then I'll be distracted by something posted here on KP. She just sits in the hall and meows something she doesn't do without reason. It is either I have something on the stove, her litter box needs cleaning or it is time to feed her.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

one cat has gone out to do his business - survivor has had a talking to about not potting in the house. he is asleep in the middle of the bed and will complain when i crawl in. too bad. i do love these cats - that is why they get away with so much. heidi says there is a warm barn for them to sleep in - if it is so warm why isn't she out there sleeping. lol

wee hours of the morning - i need to get to bed - failed to finish my round dishrag as i had wanted to - will finish it tomorrow.

safe sleeping all around - and wonderful breakfasts when we awaken. dave - i hope the gannets bring you breakfast in bed - at least corisants and tea.

sam


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

It's a bit past 11 p.m. here in Southern California. Just finished perusing all the posts. The marmalade recipes sound great. Thanks Dave. Late DH and I made grapefruit marmalade 30 years ago when we first moved into this house. It took forever to do and made a big mess in the kitchen. We probably did not use enough sugar. It was terribly bitter as I remember. Anyway, the grapefruit tree is now gone. But the lemon tree (which was supposed to be a miniature and is now over 8' or maybe even 12' tall) is forever giving me fruit. So I might try the lemon marmalade. Grandson and I love that lemon flavor.

Pulled out my back playing Mah Jongg on Wednesday and have been going to the chiropractor every day. Today it feels better, also taking 800 mg. of Ibprophin 3x a day with meals. Tomorrow I'm out looking at mobile home parks. Actually the homes are now what is called "manufactured homes". The one park near me looks interesting. Very country, very green, lots of trees. Hope I like the homes that are for sale. Getting really tired of looking and being disappointed in the condos that are available.
Jilz - think that is the lady who had the run-in with her sewing machine. Brought to mind my grandmother who had no nail on a few of her fingers. We always thought it was b/c she got her finger caught in a sewing machine. It turned out that when she was a girl growing up in Russia, she would take the laundry out to the stream to do the wash. The stream was very, very cold and I guess she got frostbite and that was the end of her nailbed. OUCH.
Going to bed now - I'll catch up tomorrow.
Peace and blessings to each and every one of you and to your loved ones.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

LadyRN49 said:


> Dave, got a bottle of ribena today. Took a sip, I love it. You said you diluted with water, was your's concentrated? This isn't. I don't have any dark rum. Will have to get some of that later.


In the UK_ Ribena_ generally comes either ready-mixed in little 250 or 300ml 'lunchbox cartons' with a straw, or one litre bottles of concentrate that you dilute to taste. The concentrate is a thick syrup and very strong, but has a delicious flavour.

The food company _Princes_ makes a good concentrate under the name of _Juicee_, that comes in two litre bottles and is diluted with four parts water. The flavour isn't quite as intense, but it comes a good second to _Ribena_ and is also low in sugar (13kCal or 1.9g per 100ml of concentrate), so it's suitable for diabetics and those on a reducing diet.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> I thought we could all use a laugh. A friend put a dozen eggs on to boil & went next door for what she thought was going to be about 10 minutes which turned into 3 hours & when she got home 7 of the eggs had exploded all over the kitchen, laundry room, living room & the cellings. She went back over next door told the lady & together they cleaned up the mess. The poor cats are still hiding behind the couches.
> Lisa


Oops!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> It's a bit past 11 p.m. here in Southern California. Just finished perusing all the posts. The marmalade recipes sound great. Thanks Dave. Late DH and I made grapefruit marmalade 30 years ago when we first moved into this house. It took forever to do and made a big mess in the kitchen. We probably did not use enough sugar. It was terribly bitter as I remember. Anyway, the grapefruit tree is now gone. But the lemon tree (which was supposed to be a miniature and is now over 8' or maybe even 12' tall) is forever giving me fruit. So I might try the lemon marmalade. Grandson and I love that lemon flavor.
> 
> Pulled out my back playing Mah Jongg on Wednesday and have been going to the chiropractor every day. Today it feels better, also taking 800 mg. of Ibprophin 3x a day with meals. Tomorrow I'm out looking at mobile home parks. Actually the homes are now what is called "manufactured homes". The one park near me looks interesting. Very country, very green, lots of trees. Hope I like the homes that are for sale. Getting really tired of looking and being disappointed in the condos that are available.
> Jilz - think that is the lady who had the run-in with her sewing machine. Brought to mind my grandmother who had no nail on a few of her fingers. We always thought it was b/c she got her finger caught in a sewing machine. It turned out that when she was a girl growing up in Russia, she would take the laundry out to the stream to do the wash. The stream was very, very cold and I guess she got frostbite and that was the end of her nailbed. OUCH.
> ...


Lemon marmalade is great, but you do need to use the proportions I gave, otherwise it'll strip the enamel off your teeth!

I'm trying to work out how you put your back out playing Mah Jong, were they roof tiles? Or do you play it like _Twister?_ A friend of mine bought a _Twister_ duvet set and nearly ended up in traction, but that's another story!!!

Good luck with the house-hunting, manufactured homes can be very good. Following the Second World War, much of the UK's housing stock was either destroyed or damaged beyond repairs, 'Prefabs' were built as a short-term solution to the housing crisis. Some of these are still in use and the people who live in them absolutely adore them and wouldn't move to a conventionally constructed home. So if you see one you like, it could be a little gem!

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> myfanwy - i think i'm about twenty-two hours behind you - give or take an hour.
> 
> right now i am knitting little projects - just playing around. have a couple of dishrags in the making. i'm doing one in what is called a linen stitch - quite easy - i have a scarf pattern i would like to make and i wanted to see how the stitch went. it is time conuming as the yarn goes itb and ith between every stitch - to do the scarf (using stiped yarn) you cast on around 300 sts and the stripes goes lenghth wise instead of widthwise. think it will make an interesting pattern.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Lisa crafts 62 said:
> 
> 
> > I thought we could all use a laugh. A friend put a dozen eggs on to boil & went next door for what she thought was going to be about 10 minutes which turned into 3 hours & when she got home 7 of the eggs had exploded all over the kitchen, laundry room, living room & the cellings. She went back over next door told the lady & together they cleaned up the mess. The poor cats are still hiding behind the couches.
> ...


oh boy!! and the pong!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> one cat has gone out to do his business - survivor has had a talking to about not potting in the house. he is asleep in the middle of the bed and will complain when i crawl in. too bad. i do love these cats - that is why they get away with so much. heidi says there is a warm barn for them to sleep in - if it is so warm why isn't she out there sleeping. lol
> 
> wee hours of the morning - i need to get to bed - failed to finish my round dishrag as i had wanted to - will finish it tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Hope you DO sleep well!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

And pardon my ignorance, but I don't understand copd?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> And pardon my ignorance, but I don't understand copd?


Cardiac Obstructive Pulmonary Disease


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

My father had asbestosis along with several other lung diseases, he had a garden every year, he said that was what kept him going. He lived 92 wonderful years, has been gone a year this past Dec. Miss him so very much.

Sam, I used to live in Bowling Green, Ohio back in the early 70's, loved that area!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

thewren said:


> i live in my daughters garage - i love saying that - especially to a stranger - they just gape - lol -- my daughter and her husband turned it into a self-contained one bedroom apartment - w/d and dishwasher. not quite 400sqft but it is enough. just wish i was a better housekeeper. it's liveable but you don't need to look for dust - it is in plain sight. lol
> 
> that is a capsule of me - you will probably learn or disearn more as time goes on.
> 
> ...


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

Just thought I would jump in here as I have not contributed to the forum for a while now. I do read and enjoy everyones comments each weekend and sometimes into the next week. LOL Dave, thank you so much for heading this up and keeping us on track. God Bless you all and good health to each one especially the grandson with the broken hip. I have been knitting all weekend and like Sam, just dishcloths and gift bags, etc. I just love to knit. I did start a shrug (pattern from the forum) with wonderful yarn I bought on the forum last week. It is so soft and fuzzy to the touch. Well, time I got to some housework and laundry. This place is a mess.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > And pardon my ignorance, but I don't understand copd?
> ...


 It is not cardiac obstructive pulmonary disease. It is Congestive Obstructive Pulmonary Disease. Same thing that my husband has had for years due to work conditions. 
Your lungs get congested with mucus which obstructs your pulmonary (lungs & breathing) functions and is a disease.
Cardiac deals with your heart. It is easy enough to get the short abreviated forms mixed up when it comes to medical stuff!! We have a saying in our family when we say goodbye to our family members it is "Keep on breathing in and out! See you later."
:wink:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

The case of the exploding eggs was just too funny!!! Thanks for sharing that and making a pleasant thought for us all. Mork (from Mork & Mindy) would have been horrified at all the liberated eggs exploding!!! You gotta feel sorry for the cats and maybe now they will stay out of your way when you are cooking?? :lol:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

conniesews said:


> Just thought I would jump in here as I have not contributed to the forum for a while now. I do read and enjoy everyones comments each weekend and sometimes into the next week. LOL Dave, thank you so much for heading this up and keeping us on track. God Bless you all and good health to each one especially the grandson with the broken hip. I have been knitting all weekend and like Sam, just dishcloths and gift bags, etc. I just love to knit. I did start a shrug (pattern from the forum) with wonderful yarn I bought on the forum last week. It is so soft and fuzzy to the touch. Well, time I got to some housework and laundry. This place is a mess.


Hi Connie, nice to hear from you!! How is your grandson doing? Do you have snow for him to play in?? How is your little yarn shop doing?? I am very envious of you because you get to play in the yarn whenever you like!! There is a sunrise stitch that I would like to try knitting into a dishcloth. It is the same stitch used for the Icelandic Sunrise Shawl. It is very pretty looking. My Mom is practicing that stitch and I may go over to hers this afternoon so she can teach it to me. She is going to knit up a dishcloth too, I think.

We got a ton of snow over night and we will have a steady snow storm for the next two days. We had 6 inches fall and will have about 18 inches when it is all done. I hate it when it falls so much so fast because of the number of road accidents that it will bring on. With these accidents come hurt and injury and death. Roads are already being closed. Take care everyone and be safe!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> myfanwy - defiance is in the upper northwest corner of ohio - if you find toledo or fort wayne, indiana we would be halfway inbetween the two.
> 
> it is a small town - we live in the country which i enjoy. the pace of living is certainly slower than it was in seattle. of course there are fewer people racing around. and the downtown streets are empty after five.
> 
> sam


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> > It's a bit past 11 p.m. here in Southern California. Just finished perusing all the posts. The marmalade recipes sound great. Thanks Dave. Late DH and I made grapefruit marmalade 30 years ago when we first moved into this house. It took forever to do and made a big mess in the kitchen. We probably did not use enough sugar. It was terribly bitter as I remember. Anyway, the grapefruit tree is now gone. But the lemon tree (which was supposed to be a miniature and is now over 8' or maybe even 12' tall) is forever giving me fruit. So I might try the lemon marmalade. Grandson and I love that lemon flavor.
> ...


No, we don't play with roof tiles, but that's a good explanation. LOL. as I pushed out my rack, I must have twisted my back.

Waiting to hear from the realtor what time to meet him. I really do hope I like something. I'll let you all know. And thank you for the pep talk all the time.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

[my chest is better - still taking the heavy duty drugs - just have not a lot of energy.

i am staying in today - no reason to go out.

sam[/quote]

Hi Same, Hope you are feeling better. You're always in my prayers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > And pardon my ignorance, but I don't understand copd?
> ...


hi poledra! 5.42a.m. , 23rd January here!!! How ARE YOU!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> one cat has gone out to do his business - survivor has had a talking to about not potting in the house. he is asleep in the middle of the bed and will complain when i crawl in. too bad. i do love these cats - that is why they get away with so much. heidi says there is a warm barn for them to sleep in - if it is so warm why isn't she out there sleeping. lol
> 
> wee hours of the morning - i need to get to bed - failed to finish my round dishrag as i had wanted to - will finish it tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Cats only Sam, or any other less accomodating animal likes.?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy - defiance is in the upper northwest corner of ohio - if you find toledo or fort wayne, indiana we would be halfway inbetween the two.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I would love the lime marmalade recipe. It sounds rather tasty. If I keep making all these marmalades My root cellar will be full before garden season is here.


What a fortunate Nanacaren you are to HAVE a root cellar! The Maori used to make them, minus the house on top, but Pakeha would not do it. did you know, I believe it could be true, the majority of the vitamin c is in the pith? What I do know for sure is that by boiling all hell out of it to get to gelling point, we are destroying all the vitamin c, my Bio-chemist friend says it becimes notoriously chemically unstable, and degrades at temperatures higher than 60 celsius. Have not yet worked out a way round the bitterness problem, but that would justify the shredding of the pith and skin, which on my SCOTS side [by birth] Marie Malade - the reference is to an instance in her youth when her 4 maids nearly lost her to a head cold. The Marie is Mary Queen of Scots....
I ramble away from my initial thought...
Would you like me to work out a comprehensible receipt for the coconut buns?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


Morning, wonderful, you? 
Just been drinking coffee, reading posts, knitting a glove, and trying to motivate myself to do something other than sit here knitting. Need to go cook breakfast I guess. 

It's 11:18am here now, I've been up since 6ish am since the big dog decided he needed to go potty and wanted his breakfast. That means waking up the little dog, and making him go out at the same time, or he doesn't get breakfast. lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> LadyRN49 said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, got a bottle of ribena today. Took a sip, I love it. You said you diluted with water, was your's concentrated? This isn't. I don't have any dark rum. Will have to get some of that later.
> ...


There is also an NZ manufactured blackcurrant cordial Bakers or Barkers which with greater entante between New Zild and the US may get into your grocery shelves, I actually prefer it to Ribena which as an adult I find a little too sweet. Black currants grow well from about Christchurch south, because of course they like a good frost.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > I would love the lime marmalade recipe. It sounds rather tasty. If I keep making all these marmalades My root cellar will be full before garden season is here.
> ...


I love my root cellar. My hubby & I are fans of The hobbit so, it is built into a hill with a round door. We are going to redo the gardens that are in front of it when it thaws in the spring. 
That would be nice if you wouldn't mind to much. 
I make bread using some coconut flour. I do this to add extra fiber in white bread for the kids. I just have to remember to add as much extra water as I use coconut flour.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

There is also an NZ manufactured blackcurrant cordial Bakers or Barkers which with greater entante between New Zild and the US may get into your grocery shelves, I actually prefer it to Ribena which as an adult I find a little too sweet. Black currants grow well from about Christchurch south, because of course they like a good frost.[/quote]

I love black currants. I have a bush in my yard. My sister & I picked 3 gallons from it last fall. She made cordial with her half, I dried my half.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > one cat has gone out to do his business - survivor has had a talking to about not potting in the house. he is asleep in the middle of the bed and will complain when i crawl in. too bad. i do love these cats - that is why they get away with so much. heidi says there is a warm barn for them to sleep in - if it is so warm why isn't she out there sleeping. lol
> ...


one dog myfanwy - hickory - female black lab/retriever. asleep in bed laying her head on my pillow. lol

sam


----------



## DebraSundhausen (Jan 28, 2011)

Dave, thanks for your encouragement last week. I got a call on Wednesday with an offer for a job from a temp agency I signed up with a couple of weeks ago. It is full time plus and will last at least 5 or 6 months. The pay is good and all I need to do is pass the drug and background test. I finished tucking all the threads in a granny square throw and started back on my husbands Navajo afghan. I have been a few years working on it, because it is huge. When started I was going to make the smaller size, but my husband thought it should be the bigger size. The width hangs over at least 12" on each side of my queen bed. One of these years it will get finished since I only work on it at this point when it is real cold. I need to get back to reading and crocheting. Only on page 5 of the Tea Party.
Debbie


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> My father had asbestosis along with several other lung diseases, he had a garden every year, he said that was what kept him going. He lived 92 wonderful years, has been gone a year this past Dec. Miss him so very much.
> 
> Sam, I used to live in Bowling Green, Ohio back in the early 70's, loved that area!


Funny that! my daughter went to school in Bowling Green, Ohio. I loved to visit her there.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Would you like me to work out a comprehensible receipt for the coconut buns?[/quote]

thought i would jump in here and do my thing -definitely would love the recipe -

sam


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > And pardon my ignorance, but I don't understand copd?
> ...


COPD (chronic obstructive pulmonary disease) is a term used to describe a disease that interferes with normal breathing and gets worse slowly over time. COPD includes chronic bronchitis and emphysema. Often, people have both.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Congratulations, Debra!! Hope you enjoy the new job. Perhaps it can turn into a permanent position.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra65 said:
> ...


Was Wet last night
pink in the sunrise- a few edge of the world clouds, but clear pale blue above- Snow yesterday further south, can feel it in my toes [scottish trained toes]
Dogs now fed. well almost- teaching my pegigreed pup that food is there to be eaten not squabbled over. Rufus the mutt, who is rising ten took a beating for his junior mate, can't run the risk of causing a back injury with an expensive corgi, but boy!! are his testosterone levels high!! !!. Both the necessary peices of equipment there if any one ever wants to breed with him!?
Got the DH dressed appropriately, it is cool enough for him to want to walk [that's brilliant] we will get the puppy excercised, I am too frightened to walk him far on my own, too many pit bulls uncontrolled in our neighbourhood..


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> Would you like me to work out a comprehensible receipt for the coconut buns?


thought i would jump in here and do my thing -definitely would love the recipe -

sam[/quote]

will get onto it later- you do your own kneading?


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> [my chest is better - still taking the heavy duty drugs - just have not a lot of energy.
> 
> i am staying in today - no reason to go out.
> 
> sam


Hi Sam, Hope you are feeling better. You're always in my prayers.[/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> There is also an NZ manufactured blackcurrant cordial Bakers or Barkers which with greater entante between New Zild and the US may get into your grocery shelves, I actually prefer it to Ribena which as an adult I find a little too sweet. Black currants grow well from about Christchurch south, because of course they like a good frost.


I love black currants. I have a bush in my yard. My sister & I picked 3 gallons from it last fall. She made cordial with her half, I dried my half.[/quote]

I grew them, and red currants, raspberries and gooseberries, when I lived in Christchurch. Was able also to have a kiwi fruit vine. We never had, or seldom had a good ground frost, but it was enough, lemons, apart from the Meyer, had to sheltered through the winter. My old house has survived the earthquaking but the little shopping neighbour hood around it is flattened- largely single skin brick you see!


----------



## DebraSundhausen (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks Siouxann, the job starts on March 1, so I have time to get some things done before then. I can hope for permenant, but not sure that I believe it can happen.
Debbie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sam[/quote]
Cats only Sam, or any other less accomodating animal likes.?[/quote]

one dog myfanwy - hickory - female black lab/retriever. asleep in bed laying her head on my pillow. lol

sam[/quote]
Have had two lab crosses in my time both female- they can be a very loyal dog. My pup is showing considerable obedience skills, but this testosterone issue between the two has been a real brain teaser. Rufus was 'fixed' at 5 months because he was growing too big and he thought humping meant do it to the one that feeds you. The two now spend a lot of time play fighting, but this food issue, and eating styles bring out the aggression in both...


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

thanks for the interest. Jay, my little boy, is six now and in Kindergarden. He goes on the bus with the other 5 children right in front of the house.  He is really growing up. He went to his father's house overnight for the first time Christmas night and it went well except he wants to live with his father forever, of course. That's not going to happen right away, maybe never but I don't say anything. Wish he could have a normal home life but he has a good one here. At least its stable and consistant. My little yarn shop is going well. Jan. and Feb. are the "down time" in Laconia so I work on examples of the yarn I hope to sell. I love to knit as well as sew. This the perfect work for me. I thank God every day.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, got the troops fed, hubby and son, they eat enough to count as troops though. lol...
3/4 lb of pepper bacon, 2 potatoes chopped and fried in a little bit of the bacon fat, 1 doz eggs scrambled, grated cheese and tortilla's. mmm...
Ran out of salsa, forgot to get more. oh well...
Now I can sit and cogitate until time to put the roast in. 
Think I'll watch some Sherlock Holmes on my laptop while I try to finish this glove, hubby's watching football, I will too but the game doesn't actually start for a while, he's watching the pregame stuff and the road to the Super Bowl or some such right now.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Any chance of a repeat or guide to the peas & pancake recipes from last week? I can't find them...51 pages! Peas are my absolute favorite! ('cept for canned peas...ugh!) I got back to lat week's tea party, had to leave and now can't get back to it. Any clues? Thanks!
Carol (IL)



5mmdpns said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Hey Lisa...Happy Birthday! It's my birthday, too! We had a small birthday party last night, since most of my friends are still working, they can't party much during the week. My gift to myself is "graduation" from the current phase of cardiac rehab! I'm done next week with the current phase where I wear a monitor and am followed by the nurses. I'll continue going...doing the same stuff, but keeping my own records and not wearing a monitor. Some of the people I've met a rehab have been going there for years! The place is good for support and motivation.

Hope you have a grand day!
Carol (IL)



Lisa crafts 62 said:


> It's 6:45 pm here in west Michigan. It is cold & snowing. I am working on a practice piece of the feather & fan knitting & the first of 3 baby afghans that are needed this year. Last night it got down to 3 above F & that was before midnight. Monday the 23rd is my birthday & we are going out to dinner. I can't wait. my brother wants me to make him chocolate chip cookies. I will make them for him in a day or two.
> Lisa


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> Good morning to everyone. Just had a wonderful heavy downpour here. Maybe I'm a little off, but I just LOVE rain. I also love cold weather, but it's going to be 72 degrees tomorrow. UGH!
> I'm off to my book club. We meet once a month in our neighborhood book store, a converted farm house. Cozy and wonderful. When it's cold, we sit and knit by the fireplace. I love it. I'm taking scones from Panera Bread.
> Dave, the orange marmalade sounds devine. What a delight to drop in on the tea party.


I am an avid reader, don't belong to a book club. Problem is I read so much quicker than most people I know. Scones....... they are so easy and quick that I make my own. Change them up to suit my mood. Sometimes fresh cranberries with orange zest, fresh pears, chocolate chips, and in the summer fresh peaches or nectarines. LOVE.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Any chance of a repeat or guide to the peas & pancake recipes from last week? I can't find them...51 pages! Peas are my absolute favorite! ('cept for canned peas...ugh!) I got back to lat week's tea party, had to leave and now can't get back to it. Any clues? Thanks!
> Carol (IL)
> 
> 
> ...


The tequila & lemon pancakes are page 37. another pancake recipe is a couple pages after this.So far haven't found to peas.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > I would love the lime marmalade recipe. It sounds rather tasty. If I keep making all these marmalades My root cellar will be full before garden season is here.
> ...


I don't normally get involved in technical or scientific issues, however in the case of vitamin C and preserves, I have read a fair bit of research. Whilst you lose some of the vitamin C during cooking, the biggest losses are from using copper pans where the copper acts as a catalyst for a chemical reaction and because vitamin C is water soluble; the water tipped way from boiling green vegetables has the vitamin C in it, granny was right, you should use it to make the gravy! With jams, jellies, conserves and marmalades, the water is retained and the vitamin C is retained with it; as the preserve sets, the mixture stabilises. Hot jam straight from the pan is very different from when it has settled for a few weeks.

If you store preserves in a cool dry place, most will keep perfectly well for up to 7 years, although the moisture content may be reduced and a hard crystalline crust can form on the surface; the jam underneath is actually protected by the crust, just cut it away. The biggest storage problem is damp, although the sugar content of jams is the preservative, a damp environment is the worst place for them; refrigerators are particularly bad on two counts, the damp encourages mould and the cold deadens the taste.

The zest and juice contain most of the vitamin C, the pith, pips and tissue of citrus fruits are the main source of the pectin needed to achieve a set. That's why with marmalades, they are put in a muslin bag and soaked overnight then boiled with the peel, pectin is also water soluble, this process extracts it.

Most of the key research into preserves dates from WWII, vitamin defificiency under rationing was a real worry. The Ministry of Food did a tremendous amount of work on the subject and it was their research aimed at ensuring nothing was wasted that actually got to grips with understanding precisely how various methods of preserving actually worked. Everyone had known that they did work for many years, but these studies explained the process and form the basis of later work.

The bitterness issue is solved by using the correct fruit:sugar:water ratio, this varies between fruits and styles of preserve. Because citrus fruits are so bitter, the sugar content is higher, over 2:1 in the case of lemon marmalade, whereas with some jellies the ratio is four parts sugar to five parts extract, it depends on the fruit involved.

Hope that helps to explain the various considerations when calculating proportions and styles of preparation for various fruits.

Dave


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Checking in this Sun. Morn: Ive just put the third load of laundry in;I'm way behind as I been gone the last two weekends and only got enough clothes done for the week.Also I wear about 3-4 layers every day+neckwarmers as I'm constantly cold. Its rained most of the weekend and is now looking like it could burst any moment. I'm soon to get ready for the Kingdom Hall, but stopped to catch up with the tea party.(addicted). I'm wishing I had some of that black currant cordial or wine to start my engines. I haven't knitted much this weekend,although I started a test square of the feather and fan. I can't quite make the number of stitches come out even and the loops were simply too large. I am guessing that I need to use smaller needles. Can someone who has mastered it help. I was using size tensUS. I am hoping to order my knit picks or dreamz soon. Then I will have all the sizes I need. I bought some rosewood fixed but only a few. Will try the feather and fan again later with the smallest one. a 4 or 6 I think. It's just a test square. I am hoping to find a sweater pattern later, but wanted to get the kinks worked out first. My gauntlets only need a ruffle to finish and then buttons. Afghan is going well. I need to get a camera that I can post to the computer, before I will be able to post. I am hoping that all of you will be getting well soon. We still have Feb and March to survive winters'
maladies. I rid myself of the cold by taking Vit c !000mg morning and evening. Am still craving soups and fluid though. Stay warm, drink lots of fluids and get lots of vit c. That's my remedy and has been for years. Always get a flu shot as soon as they are available as I'm prone to get severe bouts of asthma/bronchitis and when I do I am seldom able to maintain. A hot toddy sounds good right now too. Dave, take care of your back- they are so hard to get rid of and we need you to be able to lead the troups.
Every army needs it's captain. If our goal is to preserve the art of knitting and crocheting before it is lost. Thanks always. Signing off for now, Marlark Marge.
P.S. I had twelve Shelties, each had his own spot to eat as far apart as I could manage. They were never allowed to eat at any other place than their own. All except my little
maiden-She always made it her task to clean everyones dish and turn it over for the next meal, but she always allowed the owner to finish his meal. No one seemed to challenge her right, even Me.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DebraSundhausen said:


> Thanks Siouxann, the job starts on March 1, so I have time to get some things done before then. I can hope for permenant, but not sure that I believe it can happen.
> Debbie


Great news about the job. Some companies use temp agencies as a 'try before you buy' method of recruiting staff, so you never know.

Hope it works out well for you.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Hey Lisa...Happy Birthday! It's my birthday, too! We had a small birthday party last night, since most of my friends are still working, they can't party much during the week. My gift to myself is "graduation" from the current phase of cardiac rehab! I'm done next week with the current phase where I wear a monitor and am followed by the nurses. I'll continue going...doing the same stuff, but keeping my own records and not wearing a monitor. Some of the people I've met a rehab have been going there for years! The place is good for support and motivation.
> 
> Hope you have a grand day!
> Carol (IL)
> ...


Birthday greetings to both of you, hope you have lots of fun and enjoy yourselves!

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thanks Dave!! should have known you would have the SOLUTION!! [to the vitamin C problem]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> P.S. I had twelve Shelties, each had his own spot to eat as far apart as I could manage. They were never allowed to eat at any other place than their own. All except my little
> maiden-She always made it her task to clean everyones dish and turn it over for the next meal, but she always allowed the owner to finish his meal. No one seemed to challenge her right, even Me.


Thanks for sharing that Marge, I just this morning worked out that I had two, disposable mats [if necessary] that can be used for the two. I had made the mistake of over exciting Ringo- the 8 month old, I was trying to get him more enthusiastic about eating. He will never be a fat corgi if he maintains his habits. You know that corgis were bred deliberately with the Sheltie back in the early 1900's to make them more adaptable? Prior to that they were just Cattle dogs, now they have an instinct for sheep as well...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Getting ready for some football! Beautiful, sunny day. Even a little on the warm side. Really too pretty to stay in, but, what can I say, football is important to Texasn!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we used to sing about the erie canal when i was in grade school - one of the lines went 'low bridge everybody down" - there was very little clearage when the canal boat went under the bridge - the people had to go back inside until they were out in the open again. i often thought it would have been a grand way to travel - slow - enjoying the countryside. no one would stand for that now - seems everyone is in a hurry. i learned along time ago not to take life too seriously - that the turtle did beat the hare -

with copd your lungs get flabby - the airsacs close up - it is difficult to take deep breaths - there is a surgery when they cut away part of the damaged lung - thought about it but the mortality rate is higher than i like. mine has moved slowly which is good - i spend no time worrying about it - what would be the use plus i don't do worry. it will get me in the end the is a foregone conclusion - but it is going to have to work at it - lol.

on the erie canal - lake st. mary's - here in ohio south of us was dug by hand as a feeder for the canal - something like two bits a day and a jigger of whiskey for pay. they use it for recreation now. there is also a part of the erie canal that has been fixed up just east of us and you can ride on it in a replica canal boat. think they have about a mile of canal - and they do use a mule. just remembered in the erie canal song - the mule's name was "sue".

sam

That's Mad Anthony Wayne. I didn't realize the Erie Canal went that far west. Do you know the song about the E-ri-e arisin?[/quote]


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

conniesews said:


> thanks for the interest. Jay, my little boy, is six now and in Kindergarden. He goes on the bus with the other 5 children right in front of the house. He is really growing up. He went to his father's house overnight for the first time Christmas night and it went well except he wants to live with his father forever, of course. That's not going to happen right away, maybe never but I don't say anything. Wish he could have a normal home life but he has a good one here. At least its stable and consistant. My little yarn shop is going well. Jan. and Feb. are the "down time" in Laconia so I work on examples of the yarn I hope to sell. I love to knit as well as sew. This the perfect work for me. I thank God every day.


I think a stable environment is the most important thing with lads, most like routine and order; men are notorious for it, only a man would spend entire weekends collecting train serial numbers!

Dave


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

cmaliza - if you go to page 1 - hit your back button it should take you to last weeks forum - it should also be under watched topics or topic log.

sam



cmaliza said:


> Any chance of a repeat or guide to the peas & pancake recipes from last week? I can't find them...51 pages! Peas are my absolute favorite! ('cept for canned peas...ugh!) I got back to lat week's tea party, had to leave and now can't get back to it. Any clues? Thanks!
> Carol (IL)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

poledra65 - where do you find sherlock holmes on your computer - he is one of my favorites.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Well, got the troops fed, hubby and son, they eat enough to count as troops though. lol...
> 3/4 lb of pepper bacon, 2 potatoes chopped and fried in a little bit of the bacon fat, 1 doz eggs scrambled, grated cheese and tortilla's. mmm...
> Ran out of salsa, forgot to get more. oh well...
> Now I can sit and cogitate until time to put the roast in.
> Think I'll watch some Sherlock Holmes on my laptop while I try to finish this glove, hubby's watching football, I will too but the game doesn't actually start for a while, he's watching the pregame stuff and the road to the Super Bowl or some such right now.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> thanks Dave!! should have known you would have the SOLUTION!! (to the vitamin C problem)


I wrote a series of papers on the impact of rationing on British eating habits, ain the course of my researches I came across a mass of Ministry of Food studies and was also able to talk to some of the people involved in the effort to make Britain as self-sufficient as possible, some of their stories were fascinating.

Dave


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

marge - when i use the feather and fan pattern to make a dishrag i do it on size 8 needles - you might try that.

am



margewhaples said:


> I haven't knitted much this weekend,although I started a test square of the feather and fan. I can't quite make the number of stitches come out even and the loops were simply too large. I am guessing that I need to use smaller needles. Can someone who has mastered it help. I was using size tensUS.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> poledra65 - where do you find sherlock holmes on your computer - he is one of my favorites.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I got them at the library on DVD and I just pop it in the laptop to watch but NetFlix has a bunch of them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > thanks Dave!! should have known you would have the SOLUTION!! (to the vitamin C problem)
> ...


I am sure they are!!


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

I received this as an e-mail and wanted to pass it along,especially if you have ever been around or are a senior citizens.

When an old man died in the geriatric ward of a nursing home in Moosomin, Saskatchewan, it was believed that he had nothing left of any value. 

Later, when the nurses were going through his meagre possessions, they found this poem. Its quality and content so impressed the staff that copies were made and distributed to every nurse in the hospital. One nurse took her copy to Alberta. 

The old man's sole bequest to posterity has since appeared in the Christmas edition of the News Magazine of the St. Louis Association for Mental Health. A slide presentation has also been made based on his simple, but eloquent, poem.

And this little old man, with nothing left to give to the world, is now the author of this 'anonymous' poem winging across the Internet. 

Crabby Old Man

What do you see nurses? . . . .. . What do you see?
What are you thinking . .. ... . . when you're looking at me?
A crabby old man . .. . .. . not very wise,
Uncertain of habit . . . . . with faraway eyes?

Who dribbles his food . . . . . and makes no reply.
When you say in a loud voice . . . . . 'I do wish you'd try!'
Who seems not to notice ..... .. . .. . the things that you do.
And forever is losing . . . . . A sock or shoe?

Who, resisting or not .. . . . . lets you do as you will,
With bathing and feeding . . . . . The long day to fill?
Is that what you're thinking? . .. . . . Is that what you see?
Then open your eyes, nurse . . . . . you're not looking at me..

I'll tell you who I am. . . .. . . As I sit here so still,
As I do at your bidding, . . . . . as I eat at your will.
I'm a small child of Ten . . .. .... . with a father and mother,
Brothers and sisters . . . . .. who love one another.

A young boy of Sixteen . . . . with wings on his feet.
Dreaming that soon now . . . . . a lover he'll meet.
A groom soon at Twenty . . . . . my heart gives a leap.
Remembering, the vows . . . . . that I promised to keep.

At Twenty-Five, now . . .. .... . I have young of my own.
Who need me to guide . . . . .. And a secure happy home.
A man of Thirty . . . . . My young now grown fast,
Bound to each other . . . .. . With ties that should last.

At Forty, my young sons . . . . . have grown and are gone,
But my woman's beside me . . . .. . to see I don't mourn.
At Fifty, once more, babies play 'round my knee,
Again, we know children . . . . .. My loved one and me.

Dark days are upon me . . . . . my wife is now dead.
I look at the future . . . . . shudder with dread.
For my young are all rearing . .. . . . young of their own.
And I think of the years .... . . . . and the love that I've known.

I'm now an old man . . . ... ... and nature is cruel.
'Tis jest to make old age . . . . . look like a fool.
The body, it crumbles . . . . . grace and vigor, depart.
There is now a stone . . . . where I once had a heart.

But inside this old carcass . . . . . a young guy still dwells,
And now and again . . . . . my battered heart swells.
I remember the joys . . . . . I remember the pain.
And I'm loving and living . . . .. . life over again.

I think of the years, all too few . .. . . . gone too fast.
And accept the stark fact . . .. . that nothing can last.
So open your eyes, people .. . ... . . open and see.
Not a crabby old man . .. . Look closer . . . see ME!!

Remember this poem when you next meet an older person who you might brush aside without looking at the young soul within. 
We will all, one day, be there, too!

PLEASE SHARE THIS POEM 
The best and most beautiful things of this world can't be seen or touched. They must be felt by the heart.
May you wake each day with His blessings, sleep each night in His keeping, And always walk in His tender care.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Any chance of a repeat or guide to the peas & pancake recipes from last week? I can't find them...51 pages! Peas are my absolute favorite! ('cept for canned peas...ugh!) I got back to lat week's tea party, had to leave and now can't get back to it. Any clues? Thanks!
> Carol (IL)
> 
> 
> ...


As it's Chinese New Year tomorrow, fifteen days of fun celebrations, I thought you might like my receipt for crab pancakes, they make a great snack or starter.

*Chinese Crab Pancakes*
_Makes about 10 pancakes_

*Ingredients:*
5oz (150g) plain flour
1 tin crabmeat (about 7oz/200g)
2 large eggs
8 fl. oz (250ml) cold milk
1 tsp fresh grated ginger (half tsp if using dried)
1 tbs (15ml) lime juice
3 tbs finely chopped spring onions
1 tbs (15ml) sesame oil
Salt and pepper to taste
Oil to fry

*Method:*
Place all the ingredients, except for the crabmeat and the spring onions, into a food processor and blend to a smooth batter. With a spoon, gently mix in the crabmeat and spring onions. Rest the batter for an hour.

In a heavy based or non stick fry pan add some oil and heat over a medium setting. Cook spoonfuls of the batter as small fritters until golden on both sides, keeping them warm in the oven while you finish the batter.

Serve hot with a sweet chilli dipping sauce or soy sauce.

Enjoy!
Dave


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Beautiful poem, Della. I'm copying it to save in my files as I am dealing with my elderly mother. My sister and I don't always understand her behavior and this is very helpful in understanding how she is probably feeling. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, got the troops fed, hubby and son, they eat enough to count as troops though. lol...
> 3/4 lb of pepper bacon, 2 potatoes chopped and fried in a little bit of the bacon fat, 1 doz eggs scrambled, grated cheese and tortilla's. mmm...
> Ran out of salsa, forgot to get more. oh well...
> Now I can sit and cogitate until time to put the roast in.
> Think I'll watch some Sherlock Holmes on my laptop while I try to finish this glove, hubby's watching football, I will too but the game doesn't actually start for a while, he's watching the pregame stuff and the road to the Super Bowl or some such right now.


hi poledra! boy has it been some morning here, got so used to the breadmaker, almost forgot I got a batch of buns started. Hubby and I, and Ringo are about to go for a stroll before things heat up too much, have to wear our hats for the ozone hole problem...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

conniesews said:


> thanks for the interest. Jay, my little boy, is six now and in Kindergarden. He goes on the bus with the other 5 children right in front of the house. He is really growing up. He went to his father's house overnight for the first time Christmas night and it went well except he wants to live with his father forever, of course. That's not going to happen right away, maybe never but I don't say anything. Wish he could have a normal home life but he has a good one here. At least its stable and consistant. My little yarn shop is going well. Jan. and Feb. are the "down time" in Laconia so I work on examples of the yarn I hope to sell. I love to knit as well as sew. This the perfect work for me. I thank God every day.


I am so happy for you and children always see the greener side of the pasture, even if it is only an illusion. It is wonderful that God has put you in his life. Nice to know that your yarn shop is doing as well as can be. Do you use a knitting machine to make things with?? Or do you do all hand knitting?? Perhaps your grandson will be interested in knitting one day and you can teach him!!

:wink:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Della said:


> I received this as an e-mail and wanted to pass it along,especially if you have ever been around or are a senior citizens.
> 
> When an old man died in the geriatric ward of a nursing home in Moosomin, Saskatchewan, it was believed that he had nothing left of any value.
> 
> ...


Here is what I know about this poem. It has been circulating for a while and many claims have been written about it. Here is one claim:
*The story about the old man (in some versions described as 100 years old) is a fabrication.

The poem, titled Too Soon Old, was written by Dave Griffith of Fort Worth, Texas. Griffith told TruthOrFiction.com that he wrote the poem more than 20 years ago and that he meant for it to be simple, and too the point, from youth through old age in his own personal life, high school football, Marines, marriage, the ravages of his own disabilities.

Someone took the poem from his site, created a false story about it, and started it circulating on the Internet.

Griffith is the author of more than 500 poems, which are posted on his personal website. TruthorFiction.com had to remove the link to Griffith's site after Google posted a warning that their might be malicious files on the site that could harm the computers of those who visit it.*

This I took from a website.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Della said:


> I received this as an e-mail and wanted to pass it along,especially if you have ever been around or are a senior citizens.
> 
> When an old man died in the geriatric ward of a nursing home in Moosomin, Saskatchewan, it was believed that he had nothing left of any value.
> 
> ...


Here is what I know about this poem. It has been circulating for a while and many claims have been written about it. Here is one claim:
*The story about the old man (in some versions described as 100 years old) is a fabrication.

The poem, titled Too Soon Old, was written by Dave Griffith of Fort Worth, Texas. Griffith told TruthOrFiction.com that he wrote the poem more than 20 years ago and that he meant for it to be simple, and too the point, from youth through old age in his own personal life, high school football, Marines, marriage, the ravages of his own disabilities.

Someone took the poem from his site, created a false story about it, and started it circulating on the Internet.

Griffith is the author of more than 500 poems, which are posted on his personal website. TruthorFiction.com had to remove the link to Griffith's site after Google posted a warning that their might be malicious files on the site that could harm the computers of those who visit it.*

This I took from a website and I am trying to put the http link up but so far without success.

http://www.truthorfiction.com/rumors/c/crabby-old-man.htm


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Della said:


> I received this as an e-mail and wanted to pass it along,especially if you have ever been around or are a senior citizens.
> 
> When an old man died in the geriatric ward of a nursing home in Moosomin, Saskatchewan, it was believed that he had nothing left of any value.
> 
> ...


Della, thanks for sharing this. It is good to remember the dignity and humanity of everyone.


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks for the history of the poem/ As I stated, I had received it as an e-mail and it states author anonymous. Maybe credit can go where it is deserved......
Della


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

"Della, thanks for sharing this. It is good to remember the dignity and humanity of everyone."


Yes it is nice to know but the whole story of this is total fabrication and is not true. Others have printed it off as a woman and not a man in the "story". I am in the medical health field and this has been circulating for years upon years. It is used as part of a lesson/instruction in some nursing schools to prove a point to look beyond the physical characteristics of a person and see the real person who is your patient.

There is much to be learned and realized from the words of this poem.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Della said:


> Thanks for the history of the poem/ As I stated, I had received it as an e-mail and it states author anonymous. Maybe credit can go where it is deserved......
> Della


Regardless of its origin or history, Della, the message is still worthy. I remember when my DH's Aunt, who was 103, was in a nursing home, her daughter posted a picture of her on a bulletin board across from her bed. It was of a much younger woman, but a good reminder to those who cared for her that she was once a vital and attractive person.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Finally finished reading all the postings! What a chatty group we are...love it!
Jilze...so sorry about your finger...hope it (and you) will recover quickly.
Wynnona - hope your grandson mends quickly, too. My son is a soccer fanatic and can get fairly prickly when he can't play. Luckily the youth are fairly resilient.
NanaCaren - thanks for directions to past recipes 
Dave, the crabmeat pancakes sounds quite yummy. Need to try those soon.
Sam - hope your copd stays manageable and slow. I think you have the spirit and gumption to "keep on truckin'!"
Connie, does your store have a web site?

To all those who helped me last week with the cables....I managed to conquer the problems and was able to complete 4 cabled headbands this week. Thanks again for all the instructional help. It worked! "Party favors" for my son & his friends coming to the are in a couple of weeks for a ski weekend. All the snow we have gotten has provided a good base, but the prediction is for rain tomorrow!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Finally finished reading all the postings! What a chatty group we are...love it!
> Jilze...so sorry about your finger...hope it (and you) will recover quickly.
> Wynnona - hope your grandson mends quickly, too. My son is a soccer fanatic and can get fairly prickly when he can't play. Luckily the youth are fairly resilient.
> NanaCaren - thanks for directions to past recipes
> ...


I love the headbands, especially the red one. I've been thinking I should make one for myself for those days when I'm having a bad hair day.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Finally finished reading all the postings! What a chatty group we are...love it!
> Jilze...so sorry about your finger...hope it (and you) will recover quickly.
> Wynnona - hope your grandson mends quickly, too. My son is a soccer fanatic and can get fairly prickly when he can't play. Luckily the youth are fairly resilient.
> NanaCaren - thanks for directions to past recipes
> ...


You are very welcome.  I had the pancake ones written down so I didn't forget where to find them.
:thumbup: on the headbands, great job. I like the green one and the brown,grey& black one. I'm partial to earth tones.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Brill headbands, great colours!

Dave


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Dave, here in the US we are scared to death of bacteria, germs,botulism and spoilage. Almost every bottle or jar you bring home in the groceries is to be refrigerated after opening. Foods must be stuffed into the refrigerator within two hours of coming out of the oven. I'm not so worried, since we managed to survive as a species a long time before refrigeration. Jelly is one of the things that Must Be Refrigerated. The only approved method of canning your own preserves is in the boiling water bath with water an inch or two above the jars. Since I've been reading about your marmalades covered with parchment paper, I am feeling even more like a renegade and might get a few lemons this week and make myself some enamel-eating breakfast food.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Wannabear, The food police would not like my house, very few things go in the refrigerater. I have never had anyone get sick from eating my food. I have canned food most of my life and never pressure canned or water bathed any of the food until I moved to the states. Mike is always telling me I am doing it wrong.  Meat is the exception definitely goes into the frig.


----------



## DebraSundhausen (Jan 28, 2011)

I have been making jellies, jams and preserves for years and have never heard of putting jelly in a hot water bath. All we do is put the jelly in a clean hot jar when it is hot and seal with canning lids that are also clean and hot. My grandmother used to seal the jelly with melted parafin wax and never had a jar go bad. The only thing I ever canned in a hot water bath or pressure cooker were vegetables and meat.
Debbie


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Dave, here in the US we are scared to death of bacteria, germs,botulism and spoilage. Almost every bottle or jar you bring home in the groceries is to be refrigerated after opening. Foods must be stuffed into the refrigerator within two hours of coming out of the oven. I'm not so worried, since we managed to survive as a species a long time before refrigeration. Jelly is one of the things that Must Be Refrigerated. The only approved method of canning your own preserves is in the boiling water bath with water an inch or two above the jars. Since I've been reading about your marmalades covered with parchment paper, I am feeling even more like a renegade and might get a few lemons this week and make myself some enamel-eating breakfast food.


Well I learned to make jams, jellies and marmalades the Victorian way. I wash the jars thoroughly, rinse them twice then put them in the oven at 100degC while the preserve is boiling to reach setting point. When I've achieved a set, I remove the jars, let them cool until I can just bear to pick them up and pour in the jam. I then cover them with greaseproof paper painted with egg white on both sides, secure it with a rubber band and leave it to set firm overnight. Any germs that survive that treatment, deserve to live!

There is an amazing amount of paranoia about germs and the need to refrigerate everything. The reality is, most of the nasty outbreaks of infections come from commercially prepared foods, not home made preserves. It's in the big factories and processing plants where the problems usually arise, there's a massive difference between them and your kitchen!

Dave


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

My mother bought me a pressure canner and then borrowed it back, which is the last I saw of it. I'd rather put things in the freezer, at least fruits and veggies. At holiday times I use the back porch as a refrigerator. It isn't heated back there. Nobody ever got sick from my food either!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Wannabear, The food police would not like my house, very few things go in the refrigerater. I have never had anyone get sick from eating my food. I have canned food most of my life and never pressure canned or water bathed any of the food until I moved to the states. Mike is always telling me I am doing it wrong.  Meat is the exception definitely goes into the frig.


Quite right too!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

wannabear said:


> My mother bought me a pressure canner and then borrowed it back, which is the last I saw of it. I'd rather put things in the freezer, at least fruits and veggies. At holiday times I use the back porch as a refrigerator. It isn't heated back there. Nobody ever got sick from my food either!


I use my grill in the winter as lone as there is snow on the ground.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

I was just on facebook & today is my cousin's dad's birthday. He has been gone almost 2 years & she wanted family & friends to post memories of her dad on facebook. One of mine was when my mom went into labor with me Uncle Sonny wanted me to be born on his birthday Jan. 22nd but it was already 11:30 pm & I was not born until 
9:02 am on Jan. 23rd. I also told her to remember that her dad is in heaven with my dad, my brother Mark, our cousin Mick, Grandma & Grandpa McKenzie ( our mutual grand parents ) & most of all our Uncle Dick his youngest brother.
I was born on my mom's sister Anna Mae's 13th birthday & her daughter was born on my mom's
Lisa


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

When making jellies or jams, I use the jars with the 2-piece lids, and have never had any issues. My mother used parafin to seal her jellies, but I get a tad nervous playing around with melted parafin. I (and she) also use(d) Sure-jel pectin to be sure that they set. She said that less sugar was needed if Sure-jel was used. I've never compared, so don't know if that is correct.

A few parties ago, we were discussing the meals endorsed by the government during the period of rationing. Someone (Dave?) mentioned the leaflets that were made available to British families with menues and receipts for healthy meals using war rations. I found the reproduction book, "EATING FOR VICTORY Healthy home Front Cooking on War Rations"], on Amazon. It is a fascinating read, and if the advice were to be followed today, i think we would all be healthier. Thanks to whomever recommended it!!


----------



## DebraSundhausen (Jan 28, 2011)

I've only had one jar of zucchini relish go bad so far and it was put up in 2004. The relish was put into the hot jars while it was still hot. Make sure the top of the jar is clean and screw on the lids. When the relish or jelly cools the lids seal. Dave you're definately right about what you get preserved at a factory. If people check on the amount of things that are allowed in there processed food, they wood stop eating.
Debbie


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Thank you! The green one is Icelandic wool. I'd never worked with that kind of yarn before. Not much give and a bit scratchy, but the finished item is really not that itchy...and certainly is warm! They were all fun & quick to make...once I conquered the pattern. I think I have my next year's Christmas projects for the kids!
Carol (IL)



NanaCaren said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> > Finally finished reading all the postings! What a chatty group we are...love it!
> ...


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

siouxann said:


> When making jellies or jams, I use the jars with the 2-piece lids, and have never had any issues. My mother used parafin to seal her jellies, but I get a tad nervous playing around with melted parafin. I (and she) also use(d) Sure-jel pectin to be sure that they set. She said that less sugar was needed if Sure-jel was used. I've never compared, so don't know if that is correct.
> 
> A few parties ago, we were discussing the meals endorsed by the government during the period of rationing. Someone (Dave?) mentioned the leaflets that were made available to British families with menues and receipts for healthy meals using war rations. I found the reproduction book, "EATING FOR VICTORY Healthy home Front Cooking on War Rations"], on Amazon. It is a fascinating read, and if the advice were to be followed today, i think we would all be healthier. Thanks to whomever recommended it!!


I think I recommended it after Dave gave me the title, etc. My interest came after he took DH and me to the Museum of Brands in London and I spotted the leaflets in one of the exhibits. There's also one on the care of clothing. Amazon has that one, also.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

siouxann said:


> When making jellies or jams, I use the jars with the 2-piece lids, and have never had any issues. My mother used parafin to seal her jellies, but I get a tad nervous playing around with melted parafin. I (and she) also use(d) Sure-jel pectin to be sure that they set. She said that less sugar was needed if Sure-jel was used. I've never compared, so don't know if that is correct.
> 
> A few parties ago, we were discussing the meals endorsed by the government during the period of rationing. Someone (Dave?) mentioned the leaflets that were made available to British families with menues and receipts for healthy meals using war rations. I found the reproduction book, "EATING FOR VICTORY Healthy home Front Cooking on War Rations", on Amazon. It is a fascinating read, and if the advice were to be followed today, i think we would all be healthier. Thanks to whomever recommended it!!


Yep! That's one of my recommended reads, I have many of the original leaflets in my ephemera collection. It is frequently said that with very little obesity or type-II diabetes, the nation as a whole was at its healthiest. The diet contained vast quantities of fruit and vegetables, lots of fish and very little sugar. The receipts in the book are very good and I use many as the basis for my meals to-day. Of course, I can add some ingredients that were simply unobtainable under rationing, but you've probably noticed many of my desserts use very much less sugar than usual and I use a lot of vegetables in savory dishes.

With preserves, you can't really tinker with the sugar content, to get a good set without resorting to artificial setting agents, the balance has to be fairly precise. Similarly with sponge mixtures, there is a chemical reaction that requires a certain amount of sugar to work, but pretty much everything else the sugar can be reduced, as can the fat.

One of my friends is a dietician, he maintains that regardless of whether you are diabetic or not, your basic diet shouldn't be too different from a 'diabetic diet'; that's pretty much what the UK was on from 1939 to 1954!

Dave


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

wow.....Baltimore just missed the field goal....with 11 seconds left....the game is over. I was kinda' "rooting" for Baltimore. Being from Chicago, I'm not all that invested in who wins. I feel sorry for the kicker...it is just a game, though. Time to restock before the next game...
Carol (IL)


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DebraSundhausen said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Siouxann, the job starts on March 1, so I have time to get some things done before then. I can hope for permenant, but not sure that I believe it can happen.
> ...


Dave's right about the "try before you buy." When I worked for Kelly girls, I was often asked to go to work full time for the company/ies. I didn't want to!! I preferred part-time work because I could work for a couple of weeks, then have time at home to do what I wanted until the next job was offered.

Good luck with the new job, Debra.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > When making jellies or jams, I use the jars with the 2-piece lids, and have never had any issues. My mother used parafin to seal her jellies, but I get a tad nervous playing around with melted parafin. I (and she) also use(d) Sure-jel pectin to be sure that they set. She said that less sugar was needed if Sure-jel was used. I've never compared, so don't know if that is correct.
> ...


Anyone who gets to London, should visit the Museum of Brands, it's one of the most fascinating social history collections anywhere. Don't worry Doris, I have a couple of equally quirky collections lined up for your next visit, I haven't run out of inventive insights into English lifestyles!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

One of my friends is a dietician, he maintains that regardless of whether you are diabetic or not, your basic diet shouldn't be too different from a 'diabetic diet'; that's pretty much what the UK was on from 1939 to 1954!

Dave[/quote]

There is diabetes on both sides of my family & my dad had a bad gallbladder. My mom cooked low fat & low sugar. I still find most store bought desserts too sweet.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> One of my friends is a dietician, he maintains that regardless of whether you are diabetic or not, your basic diet shouldn't be too different from a 'diabetic diet'; that's pretty much what the UK was on from 1939 to 1954!
> 
> Dave


There is diabetes on both sides of my family & my dad had a bad gallbladder. My mom cooked low fat & low sugar. I still find most store bought desserts too sweet.[/quote]

I posted this dessert some time ago, but for all the fans of lemons who may have missed it, this really works!

*Deptford Pudding*

_Named after a working-class area of South London. London's docks were the major employer, at the end of a docker's right arm was a hook and bags had a tendency to split; unfortunately, some lemons fell out of the holes in the sacks and fell into the pockets of dock workers. This pudding is one of the ways they got used, it's very economical, except for the lemon!_

*Ingredients:*
6 slices of white bread, crusts removed and turned into crumbs
2 eggs, separated
2 oz (55g) sugar
10 Imp. fl. oz (9.5 US fl. oz/285ml) milk
grated zest and juice of one lemon
a little butter or margarine

*Method:*
_Preheat oven to 350degF/170degC/Gas Regulo 4_

Butter a one and a half pint dish.

Beat together the egg yolks, sugar and milk, then stir in the breadcrumbs and lemon. In a separate bowl, whisk the egg whites to soft peaks. Fold the egg whites into the mixture and pour into the prepared bowl.

Set the bowl in a tin with wter half-way up the side of the dish. Bake uncovered for 30 to 40 minutes, until well-risen and golden brown.

It really is a nice pudding and if you use semi-skimmed milk, the fat content is low too, but nobody will ever know they're eating something healthy!

Dave


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Della said:


> I received this as an e-mail and wanted to pass it along,especially if you have ever been around or are a senior citizens.
> 
> When an old man died in the geriatric ward of a nursing home in Moosomin, Saskatchewan, it was believed that he had nothing left of any value.
> 
> ...


This is so touching, as tears fall. I just went through this with my mother who was in a nursing home the last 6 months of her life and all the residence who are there have these eyes that tell stories if you take the time to notice.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > siouxann said:
> ...


Dave, just the opening I need! I wanted to ask you if you've read a book entitled, "The Geography of Bliss," by Eric Weiner. Subtitle is One Grump's Search for the Happiest Places in the World. The author travels to ten countries, one of which is England. I've only read the chapter on England so far; he doesn't think that the British are happy because they seldom smile - Tony Blair is the exception. What are your thoughts?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

DebraSundhausen said:


> I have been making jellies, jams and preserves for years and have never heard of putting jelly in a hot water bath. All we do is put the jelly in a clean hot jar when it is hot and seal with canning lids that are also clean and hot. My grandmother used to seal the jelly with melted parafin wax and never had a jar go bad. The only thing I ever canned in a hot water bath or pressure cooker were vegetables and meat.
> Debbie


This is the way my Mother did canning and jam/jelly making. It is the way I do mine as well. Just to add one more thing, your jars and the canning lids must be in gentle boiling water for at least 5 minutes before putting the hot food into them. This is true as well when making pickles. The food does not spoil and will last for years as well. ok, the food does not last that long because it gets eaten first!! If Mom did not have canning lids, she used wax instead. Those preserves got eaten first.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Dave, I will be sure to get extra lemons this weeks to make this. I think my mom would like this too. 

When my oldest daughter was over yesterday she helped me to zest my lemons. Her youngest came over and asked if he could taste. I gave him a piece and he ate it right down. Of course not to be out done his 2 older brothers had to have a taste too. They all ate it. I let them taste the blood oranges and myer lemons. They take right after their mom she would eat the most sour fruit and not make a face.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Wannabear, The food police would not like my house, very few things go in the refrigerater. I have never had anyone get sick from eating my food. I have canned food most of my life and never pressure canned or water bathed any of the food until I moved to the states. Mike is always telling me I am doing it wrong.  Meat is the exception definitely goes into the frig.


I too agree with you. Things like fruit left out are much more tasty, so buy only for one week. I think this idea of stuffing the refrigerator is because we (in the US) don't shop very often and therefore it must be refrigerated for a longer term. And younger people eat out half the time so food at home must last longer. I do not put jelly or jam in the frig--it's much less tasteful when cold and it certainly doesn't spoil because of the sugar (if sugar-free, or preserves with less sugar, different story). Peanut butter I will keep in the frig so that it doesn't separate again after I have stirred it--I always buy glass jars, they are reusable--under ingredients it says one word "peanuts". fyi, Mexican style tortillas are best kept in your cupboard--in the frig they become moldy. Pickled peppers, yum, I put into everything, eggs, salads, stir fries so I keep it on the cupboard along with fresh ginger, garlic, butter (contained) and dried herbs and spices.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

I have never had anything spoil because I substituted Splenda for sugar. Neither has my mother. Sometimes it is a total misconception that all jams/jellies need sugar in order to keep them from spoiling. If you are waiting 7 years before you get around to eating them, then I would be a bit bold and say you likely did not need to make them in the first place. All my jams/jellies and preserves are eaten over the winter until new batches can be made from the fresh produce. This is just my experience and my opinion coming from my experience.


----------



## Paunie (Dec 19, 2011)

Connie, are you near Merrimack? Have a daughter there. I believe we were in Laconia on one of our visits, but can't quite place it. Paunie


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

siouxann said:


> When making jellies or jams, I use the jars with the 2-piece lids, and have never had any issues. My mother used parafin to seal her jellies, but I get a tad nervous playing around with melted parafin. I (and she) also use(d) Sure-jel pectin to be sure that they set. She said that less sugar was needed if Sure-jel was used. I've never compared, so don't know if that is correct.
> 
> A few parties ago, we were discussing the meals endorsed by the government during the period of rationing. Someone (Dave?) mentioned the leaflets that were made available to British families with menues and receipts for healthy meals using war rations. I found the reproduction book, "EATING FOR VICTORY Healthy home Front Cooking on War Rations"], on Amazon. It is a fascinating read, and if the advice were to be followed today, i think we would all be healthier. Thanks to whomever recommended it!!


My family used certo, and Mom said a reason was so that the jam did not have to be cooked so long, and I suppose therefore would taste a little fresher.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

It really doesn't matter who wrote the poem. Even if it is a fabrication as to the author and circumstance, the message is true. I liked the poem and it said something to me because I am dealing with an elderly mother. I think it gives us something to think about as "youngsters." We will also be in the same place someday!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

I use Certo as well for some things. It is a setting agent for jams and jellies, both for the jar type and the freezer.
There is a non-sugar Certo that is used as well. There is a Certo that you can use with Splenda. It really is helpful for those with diabetes and for those who have to be careful about diet/foods because of their health. Taste is not affected by the Certo.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I tried to can some pickled okra once, but I put too much garlic in it and it was awful! Maybe I'll try again this summer when I am not working!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I tried to can some pickled okra once, but I put too much garlic in it and it was awful! Maybe I'll try again this summer when I am not working!


Some things just need to be done trial and error in order to get perfection!!! You go for it.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> It really doesn't matter who wrote the poem. Even if it is a fabrication as to the author and circumstance, the message is true. I liked the poem and it said something to me because I am dealing with an elderly mother. I think it gives us something to think about as "youngsters." We will also be in the same place someday!


But I guess it does matter to the guy who did write the poem. It likely bothers him that it is plagiarized so much and then untruths are told about it. In that way it is very sad that someone's work is stolen and passed off as someone else's work.
It is the same principle as copyright violations as far as knitting goes when the pattern is claimed as one's own instead of giving credit to the designer.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > It really doesn't matter who wrote the poem. Even if it is a fabrication as to the author and circumstance, the message is true. I liked the poem and it said something to me because I am dealing with an elderly mother. I think it gives us something to think about as "youngsters." We will also be in the same place someday!
> ...


robo cop


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > pammie1234 said:
> ...


???


----------



## carolagregg (Nov 17, 2011)

Have been trying to catch up with all of you. We went to dinner to celebrate son's 45 birthday that he would like to forget.
He and his wife and kids had their granddaughter with them. She was born in late August and loves to watch people. She is so good and the wait staff entertained her. 
Made fingerless mitts for a friend. When I went to finish up the second one I found I didn't make it long enough. I had to frog it back to the pattern and proceeded to add another 8 row cable. As I took a sigh of relief I found I should have frogged back to before the start of the thumb. Tonight's project is to start a new mitt to match the first one. I think I will give her the one with the mistake. I can hear her laughing now. She is such a good sport. I will take and send a picture when I am done.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> dear Sam, thank you for getting back to me. So sad to hear about the emphesema, it is something we hear of a lot, in New Zild, The Pacific people are prone to respiratory illnesses, and unfortunately many do smoke. This leads to a lot of people dying younger than one would wish, especially for knowledge transfer, and keeping languages and other skills alive. My current issues are entirely self inflicted- last weekend I was so delighted to find the Tea party[ and by the way I found the naked knitter first go- BUT I had a training in Art Performance back in 1969 through to roughly 74 when 'happenings' were what everyone was into. We had to try and write essays about some performances that would, I think really scandalize some of the KP'ers] But of course that was also the intent in many cases of the artist!] ...
> I was up almost all weekend, I was so taken with at last finding what the internet can do- shrinking our vast distances. NZ is an awfully long way from anywhere- in my down moments I knitted but then I would bounce up with another idea- still not back to a more usual sleep pattern. One of the advantages of retirement, you can fall asleep and pass it off as a senior moment...
> We live in relatively small quarters, small means clutter before you know where you are. .
> I won't rabbit on any longer, but was concerned about people's concerns about your health. other than that
> ...


i have been meaning to tell you what a cutie your pup is. is he corgi? i remember you telling us the names to your dogs, was his digby? 
i am like you, since our retirement, i have turned into a nite owl. bj still goes to bed at his reg. time. me, give me something half way descent on the tube and i am good, i go between knitting or computer or tv. i usually try to get in bed by 1. sometimes we nap, or not. i love it. no alarm clock.......
sam, i feel for you with your problems, what you describe is exactly what dad deals with. 
as for the dust and clutter, life is to short to stress over stuff like that, my home is very lived in and i do prefer a clean kit. to wake up to, but stuff happens. since we have the critters, vac. is a must, as maddi is in this stage of shredding everything, my poor peace lilies, i don't know if they will survive her puppy stage. but i have been know often to skip the dusting till i can write a good descent word in it :?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

[i have been meaning to tell you what a cutie your pup is. is he corgi? i remember you telling us the names to your dogs, was his digby? 
i am like you, since our retirement, i have turned into a nite owl. bj still goes to bed at his reg. time. me, give me something half way descent on the tube and i am good, i go between knitting or computer or tv. i usually try to get in bed by 1. sometimes we nap, or not. i love it. no alarm clock.......
sam, i feel for you with your problems, what you describe is exactly what dad deals with. 
as for the dust and clutter, life is to short to stress over stuff like that, my home is very lived in and i do prefer a clean kit. to wake up to, but stuff happens. since we have the critters, vac. is a must, as maddi is in this stage of shredding everything, my poor peace lilies, i don't know if they will survive her puppy stage. but i have been know often to skip the dusting till i can write a good descent word in it :?[/quote]

Dear Southern Gal, the puppy's Registered name is Rodwell Hansom Harry, but to his breeder- mum had produced 8, he was known as Ringo, because his white collar is quite narrow. To me he is Ringo [starr] with all apologies to the gentleman who shares that name. Ringo has a star shaped white blaze that reminds me of the Southern Cross- always about in our skies, unless obscured by cloud.
Yes he is a corgi, the Cardiganshire variety, with the long tail. I think he shows promise as both a cattle and sheep dog. He is 8 months old on Wednesday 25th, while you are still Tuesday. And I have all the problems of holding in a fiery youth. Rufus the large mutt, is mostly very tolerant now, but I had to separate them for breakfast this morning, and Hubby helped out by hand feeding Ringo his share. Hubby and I had an excellent much more brisk than usual walk down to the local shops, Fale has the left hip twice replaced, and a right knee replacement, so walking can be tough for him. But I am pleased to note that with Ringo leading us I was almost up to the speed I need for both heart and weight issues, and Fale was not very far behind us. We have a lot of uncontrolled pit bulls around so it is quite daunting going out by one's self. Four children have been mauled here in about the last two weeks, mainly by family pets. None died I am fairly sure, but ofcourse the dogs had to. Life can be tough!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dear 5mmdpns, I notice you are on line- Hope you have had a lovely day of rest! Mine has been busy Monday , more visitors, self invited, but it is nice to have some company, and as they are fluent in Samoan Hubby does not feel he has to retreat to his room! God Bless!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > It really doesn't matter who wrote the poem. Even if it is a fabrication as to the author and circumstance, the message is true. I liked the poem and it said something to me because I am dealing with an elderly mother. I think it gives us something to think about as "youngsters." We will also be in the same place someday!
> ...


I totally agree that the author should be acknowledged. I just meant to the value of the poem. The real author isn't too far from me, and is a Texan, so of course I'm for his recognition! We Texans for the most part stick together. There are a few celebrities from Texas that I do not like!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Dear 5mmdpns, I notice you are on line- Hope you have had a lovely day of rest! Mine has been busy Monday , more visitors, self invited, but it is nice to have some company, and as they are fluent in Samoan Hubby does not feel he has to retreat to his room! God Bless!


I usually log in when I get up and log out when I go to bed. I am not necessarily on the site all the time. I just check in now and then through the day.

My Monday comes along tomorrow as I am still on Sunday here in Canada! We have been snowing all day and will contine for another two days before it stops for one day and then snows for another five to seven days. We need the moisture it brings for our forests to keep them from burning in the summer. We need the moisture as well to keep our lakes and river levels up.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> I use Certo as well for some things. It is a setting agent for jams and jellies, both for the jar type and the freezer.
> There is a non-sugar Certo that is used as well. There is a Certo that you can use with Splenda. It really is helpful for those with diabetes and for those who have to be careful about diet/foods because of their health. Taste is not affected by the Certo.


I shall try to find either the sugarless or Splenda Certo. I can't seek to keep my sugar levels stable. (I confess to being a carb addict.)


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Exciting football game between the Giants and San Francisco. Going into overtime now. I hope the 49ers win! I'm ready for it to be over so I can go to bed! I need to be fresh for the kindergarteners tomorrow!


----------



## Jilze (Oct 29, 2011)

Two good games today, well fought! Giants and 49ers aRe stll fighting it out! Kindergarteners, Pammie? I have to be ready for high schoolers, after 4 snow days, passed college app deadlines... It will all work out! I've kind of adjusted to being at home...
On a side note, my fingernail and finger are better! I was able to take old polish off, clean it, file it, and repolish so am well on the road to healing! Thank you all for your supportive comments! Tetanus shot is up to date! I even finished the drapes and am back to knitting! 
Have a great week everyone!


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Another weekend passed. The rain today never materialized although clouds made for beautiful sky. The weather remains chilly, so I doubt that it will rain now. I am about to try the feather and fan thing again tomorrow at the senior ctr. I get most of myu knitting done there as I get up so early in the morn. Usually between 2-3 and I'm too cold to get started then. Have to wait for King Arthur to relinquish my fingers from overnight stiffness and lack of circulation. I can't straighten my knees sometime either have to sit and wait for them. Well a most pleasant tea party and can't wait to share the poem tomorrow. We have some 90 year olds who attend each day and will appreciate it I'm sure. Not to mention the rest of us who while much younger still are ravaged by age's maladies. Good nite all
Marlark Marge.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Jilze said:


> Two good games today, well fought! Giants and 49ers aRe stll fighting it out! Kindergarteners, Pammie? I have to be ready for high schoolers, after 4 snow days, passed college app deadlines... It will all work out! I've kind of adjusted to being at home...
> On a side note, my fingernail and finger are better! I was able to take old polish off, clean it, file it, and repolish so am well on the road to healing! Thank you all for your supportive comments! Tetanus shot is up to date! I even finished the drapes and am back to knitting!
> Have a great week everyone!


Are you a substitute or full time teacher? This is my 3rd year of retirement so I am a substitute. I didn't work much in the fall, but this is for a maternity leave so will be about 6-8 weeks. I miss staying home and knitting!


----------



## Jilze (Oct 29, 2011)

DebraSundhausen said:


> Dave, thanks for your encouragement last week. I got a call on Wednesday with an offer for a job from a temp agency I signed up with a couple of weeks ago. It is full time plus and will last at least 5 or 6 months. The pay is good and all I need to do is pass the drug and background test. I finished tucking all the threads in a granny square throw and started back on my husbands Navajo afghan. I have been a few years working on it, because it is huge. When started I was going to make the smaller size, but my husband thought it should be the bigger size. The width hangs over at least 12" on each side of my queen bed. One of these years it will get finished since I only work on it at this point when it is real cold. I need to get back to reading and crocheting. Only on page 5 of the Tea Party.
> Debbie


Debbie, I'd love to know more about your husband's Navajo afghan! Pattern and yarn, maybe a picture??


----------



## Jilze (Oct 29, 2011)

I actually have taught all grades K-12 except, Kindergarten, 1st grade and 8th grade,although I worked with 1st and 8th graders as well. I have a degree in Marriage and Family Therapy so combined my work worlds and got became a school counselor, currently high school level. Going into school counseling required another degree, but I Love my work so the time and $$ were worth it. I'm not old enough to retire, but am in my 32nd year in education. WA retirement has a significant age requirement which I won't meet for a few years. Although as busy as I was on the snow days, I'm not sure I have time to work! I guess I need to work through that... tonight!!!


----------



## Billie B (Apr 5, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Mmmm...Love marmalade, but have never tried making it.
> Evening Dave and everyone, hope you all had a great week.
> It's been a beautiful week here, it's currently 5:57pm and a wonderful 71.8 degrees F here.
> I spent the last 2 days ripping out carpets in the hallway and master bedroom, my back could use a massage now. lol
> ...


Knitting a Swiffer pad??? - I'd sure like to know how to do that. The commercial ones work very well, but,a s you said are not very environmentally correct. So, if you could let me know how this is done and also what you use to get them to stick to the pad. And you must be a very kind person to knit for Chinese crested dogs, which are some of God's least beautiful creatures.
Thanks in advance.
Billie


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> [i have been meaning to tell you what a cutie your pup is. is he corgi? i remember you telling us the names to your dogs, was his digby?
> i am like you, since our retirement, i have turned into a nite owl. bj still goes to bed at his reg. time. me, give me something half way descent on the tube and i am good, i go between knitting or computer or tv. i usually try to get in bed by 1. sometimes we nap, or not. i love it. no alarm clock.......
> sam, i feel for you with your problems, what you describe is exactly what dad deals with.
> as for the dust and clutter, life is to short to stress over stuff like that, my home is very lived in and i do prefer a clean kit. to wake up to, but stuff happens. since we have the critters, vac. is a must, as maddi is in this stage of shredding everything, my poor peace lilies, i don't know if they will survive her puppy stage. but i have been know often to skip the dusting till i can write a good descent word in it :?


Dear Southern Gal, the puppy's Registered name is Rodwell Hansom Harry, but to his breeder- mum had produced 8, he was known as Ringo, because his white collar is quite narrow. To me he is Ringo [starr] with all apologies to the gentleman who shares that name. Ringo has a star shaped white blaze that reminds me of the Southern Cross- always about in our skies, unless obscured by cloud.
Yes he is a corgi, the Cardiganshire variety, with the long tail. I think he shows promise as both a cattle and sheep dog. He is 8 months old on Wednesday 25th, while you are still Tuesday. And I have all the problems of holding in a fiery youth. Rufus the large mutt, is mostly very tolerant now, but I had to separate them for breakfast this morning, and Hubby helped out by hand feeding Ringo his share. Hubby and I had an excellent much more brisk than usual walk down to the local shops, Fale has the left hip twice replaced, and a right knee replacement, so walking can be tough for him. But I am pleased to note that with Ringo leading us I was almost up to the speed I need for both heart and weight issues, and Fale was not very far behind us. We have a lot of uncontrolled pit bulls around so it is quite daunting going out by one's self. Four children have been mauled here in about the last two weeks, mainly by family pets. None died I am fairly sure, but ofcourse the dogs had to. Life can be tough!![/quote]

 dummy me, of course i remember seeing his name mentioned before, i also remember which dog is digby. anyhoo, he is a cutie pie, i have always loved corgi's. just we always went with shelties and now ours is 14, would prob. have gotten another, but then maddi was a free rescue, so we are happy with her, and she is getting it together and so are we. 
we finally had such problems in our town with the pits, that they banned them from the city. cause the incidents that occured here in town, even had fenced yards and they still managed to escape and another pet was killed and a child attacked, luckily he was rescued quickly, another family was attacked in their own home bytheir pit and the mom took some severe bites to her leg in order to rescue the little 3 yr old that set it off. so i am very learie around them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Billie B said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Mmmm...Love marmalade, but have never tried making it.
> ...


I sent you a PM with the info. 
I was never a Crested fan until I spent a month with my stepmother's they are really sweethearts. ;-)


----------



## DebraSundhausen (Jan 28, 2011)

Siouxann
Try to remember to eat a protein along with your carb to counteract the effects. I am diabetic and my mother is too, she can't understandwhy I can eat what I do without my sugar level going sky high. She is 74 and won't eat the protein along with the carb. Mine generally tay under 130 while hers are over 200.
Debbie


----------



## DebraSundhausen (Jan 28, 2011)

Jilze said:


> DebraSundhausen said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, thanks for your encouragement last week. I got a call on Wednesday with an offer for a job from a temp agency I signed up with a couple of weeks ago. It is full time plus and will last at least 5 or 6 months. The pay is good and all I need to do is pass the drug and background test. I finished tucking all the threads in a granny square throw and started back on my husbands Navajo afghan. I have been a few years working on it, because it is huge. When started I was going to make the smaller size, but my husband thought it should be the bigger size. The width hangs over at least 12" on each side of my queen bed. One of these years it will get finished since I only work on it at this point when it is real cold. I need to get back to reading and crocheting. Only on page 5 of the Tea Party.
> ...


I don't know how to post a picture. My husband wanted the afghan black, red, gold and white so those are the colors I am using. She calls for a G hook, but it didn't look like the picture and tried different hooks., ended up with an I hook. The pattern is from this site:

http://www.knitting-crochet.com/crochet/navindmulcol.html

I hope to have it done soon.
Debbie


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

Jilze said:


> Two good games today, well fought! Giants and 49ers aRe stll fighting it out! Kindergarteners, Pammie? I have to be ready for high schoolers, after 4 snow days, passed college app deadlines... It will all work out! I've kind of adjusted to being at home...
> On a side note, my fingernail and finger are better! I was able to take old polish off, clean it, file it, and repolish so am well on the road to healing! Thank you all for your supportive comments! Tetanus shot is up to date! I even finished the drapes and am back to knitting!
> Have a great week everyone!


Glad you are healing up.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> I have never had anything spoil because I substituted Splenda for sugar. Neither has my mother. Sometimes it is a total misconception that all jams/jellies need sugar in order to keep them from spoiling. If you are waiting 7 years before you get around to eating them, then I would be a bit bold and say you likely did not need to make them in the first place. All my jams/jellies and preserves are eaten over the winter until new batches can be made from the fresh produce. This is just my experience and my opinion coming from my experience.


It isn't a case of intentionally waiting seven years to eat them, one or two jars get stuck at the back of one of the jam shelves and don't get rotated to the front; other times it's because the shelves have been full so they've been misfiled. This usually happens when I use one of the canned goods shelves or the cake tin cupboard as an over-flow jam storage area, when I need a jar of jam, I automatically go to the jam shelves; jars stored elsewhere get over-looked and shuffled to the back of the cupboard then turn up at a later date.

I do keep inventories of the contents of cupboards taped to the inside of the doors, but tend not to note 'temporary' interlopers which are borrowing space, this is how they get shuffled to the back of the shelf. Periodically I empty the cupboards to clean the shelves, but for some unfathomable reason, misfiled items get re-misfiled, usually because the jam shelves are full at the time and/or get done on a different day.

Of course, discoveries can be happy ocassions, plum jam matures wonderfully and after a couple of years achieves a fabulous rich flavour that is superb with sharp cheeses and provides an excuse to open a good bottle of port!

My system amuses _The Lad_ immensely, he's addicted to efficient filing systems. I fear for his future quality of life, for he will never have the joy of discovering an over-looked gem at the back of the cupboard. I try to avoid the unexpected and generally dislike unexpected, but one does need to keep a sense of perspective, he has a filing system and 'hanging scheme' for his clothes. It isn't natural for a teenager to be that tidy, I do sometimes wonder at his bizarrely tick-tock mind!

Dave


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


I worked with someone who was continually organising me. He was a lovely person and very very helpfull. But I would be trying to work on one thing and he is trying to organise me for something totally different. I found the best response was "Yes dear" "Yes dear" "No dear" A bit like your "Yes Dad". It worked a treat and both of us and all in hearing distance would have a good laugh.


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, you know, when I lived in London, Ontario, there was a restaurant that was called Ole London Fish & Chips. They made the best fish n chips I have ever had anywhere. Of course the owners were Brits. Are there fish and chips restaurants around your place?
> ...


I have started using 00 pasta flour and find that gives a crisper batter as well. I have been using beer for a while now and find the low alcohol beers have more bubbles and gives a better batter.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> I use Certo as well for some things. It is a setting agent for jams and jellies, both for the jar type and the freezer.
> There is a non-sugar Certo that is used as well. There is a Certo that you can use with Splenda. It really is helpful for those with diabetes and for those who have to be careful about diet/foods because of their health. Taste is not affected by the Certo.


Certo and 'jam sugar' containing added pectin are things I've only used in recent years for non-standard jams, silly really because it's only pectin extracted from apples. However, the ladies who taught me how to make am when I was a boy were Victorians and had an ingrained distrust of short-cuts, laziness in the kitchen was a terrible and unforgiveable sin in their books. Consequently, I was taught how to combine low-pectin content fruits with others that are rich in it, e.g. blackberry and apple. The only chemical setting agent I can ever remember being used was cream of tartar in bramble jelly, I can remember one of them agonising over using it.

So my receipts for preserves tend not to contain atificial setting agents and do use ordinary granulated sugar. But since my personal consumption is fairly low and I rarely eat more than a couple of ounces of sweets or chocolate per week, I'm not desperately worried.

Dave


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

FireballDave said:
 

> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > So Nana Caren, if you would like the receipt, get back to me and I will type it up and post it.
> ...


I keep thinking about a bread machine, but I have three bakers within a mile of where I live, one of them opens at six every morning, including Sundays. Days when I'm home it gives me a reason to go for a walk, the newsagent and tobacconist opens at six and one of my local butchers opens at 6:30 as does the greengrocer's shop. Of course, weekends and school holidays I have _The Lad_, French sticks and croissants are his job when he's home, I'm determined to find some practical applications for refrigerator-emptying teens, although I must admit they are useful for setting the video recorder and fixing my computers, even if I do have to endure a lecture in Geek-Speak!

The question is, do I need another gadget cluttering up my work-top?

Dave[/quote]

Dave

You have me jealous. I am so for the independent food providor. We had an excellent butcher who retired and now we have a boutique butcher who have their own Wagyu beef properties. At boutique prices. The baker is now one of the chains and the other only sells sourdough. The green grocer has such limited stock it is hard to buy for all meals.

But the positive side is the farmers markets are in full swing here. I have to plan a bit more because some are on every week and other every two weeks. It is worth it.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


I haven't read the book, but I'm not too sure not wearing an inane grin atomatically signifies unhappiness. I tend to distrust anyone who perpetually smiles, I suspect their motives. In the case of scheming under-hand duplicitous politicians of all parties, my worst suspicions are usually justified; if they're smiling, they're hiding something!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

LesleighAnne said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


Dave

You have me jealous. I am so for the independent food providor. We had an excellent butcher who retired and now we have a boutique butcher who have their own Wagyu beef properties. At boutique prices. The baker is now one of the chains and the other only sells sourdough. The green grocer has such limited stock it is hard to buy for all meals.

But the positive side is the farmers markets are in full swing here. I have to plan a bit more because some are on every week and other every two weeks. It is worth it.[/quote]

Street markets are great, there's one four miles from where I live, but I have four on my usual route through central London, so I have no difficulty getting fresh fruit and veg. I'm a believer in seasonal produce, besides not entirely trusting the way the _Palaces of Hell_ store goods for months in atificial conditions, I'm not convinced it does much for them, I also think having strawberries in December removes the simple pleasure of looking forward to their arrival in June.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

One bit of good news, the Palace of Westminster is suffering from subsidence, the clock tower is listing and the walls of the House of Commons are nearly as cracked as its contents! Apparently the entire hideous confection could slide into the Thames, should be a great fun day out, when Parliament burnt down in the nineteenth century, cheering crowds thronged the riverside to watch!

Dave


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

Hope this


FireballDave said:


> One bit of good news, the Palace of Westminster is suffering from subsidence, the clock tower is listing and the walls of the House of Commons are nearly as cracked as its contents! Apparently the entire hideous confection could slide into the Thames, should be a great fun day out, when Parliament burnt down in the nineteenth century, cheering crowds thronged the riverside to watch!
> 
> Dave


Hello Davde and all kp'ers

Hope this isn't the current situation at the present. I'm BAck I"m back

Seems as though you are having troubles with your computer at the present. Isn't it a great idea to send the lads up the chimney. But do you have to light a fire under them to get them to go up.

I will tell you what I been doing in the knitting line. Finished the alpaca cardigan. Then tried it on and had to frog it. Bummer. Finished a pauir of socks and two scarves. Pug


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

Dave, your store cupboard inventory reminds me of one of my favourite films of all time - "The Accidental Tourist", with William Hurt. In the movie his sister had OCD and stored all the cans in the cupboards in alphabetical order. Not suggesting you or the lad suffer from OCD: just brought back memories. Must watch the DVD again.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pug retirement said:


> Hope this
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> ...


I wouldn't want any of the civil sservants or other staff to get hurt, but I think the politicians should set an example and go down with the ship, I'll help chain them to their benches!

Glad you're fully connected and back online. I have mixed feelings about tin brains, were it not for _The Lad_, I very much doubt if I'd bother with one, I was rather hoping its malaise the other night was terminal. It's becoming increasingly difficult to convince my cohorts I don't know how to use one properly without resorting to untruth, one day they'll catch on to all my misdirection and start sending me emails!

The boys all brmmmd off to school before dawn this morning, they were very good this weekend and spent most of yesterday in the garage, one of them needed a fair bit of help learning basic routine maintenance, I suspect that's one of the reasons he was invited for the weekend. Pleasant enough lad, he's a lot more confident now and his bike is a lot healthier too! Unfortunately _The Lad_ and his friends are all too big to send up the chimney, their shoulders are a bit too broad, it's my own fault for feeding them!

How infuriating to have to unpick an entire cardigan, never mind we all learn by our mistakes, I'm sure the next one will be brill!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Althea said:


> Dave, your store cupboard inventory reminds me of one of my favourite films of all time - "The Accidental Tourist", with William Hurt. In the movie his sister had OCD and stored all the cans in the cupboards in alphabetical order. Not suggesting you or the lad suffer from OCD: just brought back memories. Must watch the DVD again.


In the case of the _The Lad_, OCD is a definite possibilty, he always carries a couple of spare folders, just in case a 'filing opportunity' breaks out!

Actually, keeping a running list of canned, dried and frozen goods is a real time-saver. I try to keep enough food in the house for at least a fortnight in case I'm ill and unable to get to the shops, by noting when I use an item, it makes writing a shopping-list much simpler. _The Lad_ is banned from reorganising my cupboards, he'd computerise the whole thing ccording to some arcane principles and I'd never find anything again!

Dave


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> pug retirement said:
> 
> 
> > Hope this
> ...


Dave

You don't get energy or growth by feeding the lads on Fresh air. If you didn't have the computer you wouldn't have met all these lovely people from all over the world. The lads will be back next weekend.

I might be back on line but this computer still spells things wrong.

They tell me that unpicking a garment is character building. Well if that;s the case then I must have enough character to fill the whole world.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > I have never had anything spoil because I substituted Splenda for sugar. Neither has my mother. Sometimes it is a total misconception that all jams/jellies need sugar in order to keep them from spoiling. If you are waiting 7 years before you get around to eating them, then I would be a bit bold and say you likely did not need to make them in the first place. All my jams/jellies and preserves are eaten over the winter until new batches can be made from the fresh produce. This is just my experience and my opinion coming from my experience.
> ...


sounds rather like my larder, with one huge exception, my check list keeps getting forgot, but I do try to date everything FILED.


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Althea said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, your store cupboard inventory reminds me of one of my favourite films of all time - "The Accidental Tourist", with William Hurt. In the movie his sister had OCD and stored all the cans in the cupboards in alphabetical order. Not suggesting you or the lad suffer from OCD: just brought back memories. Must watch the DVD again.
> ...


The lad would sure reorganise the cupboards for you it would just take you ages to find anything. You would need to think the same way he does. I don;t know about you but I find that the dog food is the thing I run out off.

I really must go folks as I have the tax accountant in the morning. I have to be brightg eyed and bush tailed for that. Bye Have enjoyed our chat. Pug


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pug retirement said:


> Dave
> 
> You don't get energy or growth by feeding the lads on Fresh air. If you didn't have the computer you wouldn't have met all these lovely people from all over the world. The lads will be back next weekend.
> 
> ...


Oh he's disgustingly healthy and has far too much energy, it tires me out just watching him sometimes!

I'm still not sure about computers, yes I get to meet nice people, but they have a lot of draw-backs; they are expensive to run, over-complicated, slower to type on than my trusty IBM golfball, electronic data is less permanent than hard copy and their spelling is atrocious. I was hoping last week's strike by Wikipedia would be permanent, but we only got one day off from the skip-load of inaccuracies, pity!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Podiatrists rejoice! In addition to the Chinese New Year, to-day our American friends are celebrating _National Measure Your Feet Day!_ Always a good idea to know these things, it's about the only practical application I'm aware of for the barleycorn unit of measurement which is one-thhird of an inch and is used for shoe sizes.

I'm sure it will be a busy day for shoe shops which need all the help they can get in the current economic climate. I'm sure the aim is to ensure children wear properly-fitting shoes, very important to ensure they don't have problems later in life. However I'd love to know whether they have mass measuring events and if they do, please post a photo!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pug retirement said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Althea said:
> ...


What sauce do you serve with tax accountants? 
Grilled or roasted over a low flame?

Dave


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Somehow I don't think they really think through how they decide what day is what most times. Seeing as how most have either bought school shoes before September and will wait until April/May to buy for summer, or bought in December. Hmmm...
I guess I need to look more into that. 
lol
I want to make my Grandmothers Strawberry/Rhubarb Jam that she used to make, but unfortunately Rhubarb is almost impossible to find here unless you find it in the freezer section, it's just too hot. 
Oh and her Gooseberry Jam was really good too. 
Okay, now I'm hungry.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Podiatrists rejoice! In addition to the Chinese New Year, to-day our American friends are celebrating _National Measure Your Feet Day!_ Always a good idea to know these things, it's about the only practical application I'm aware of for the barleycorn unit of measurement which is one-thhird of an inch and is used for shoe sizes.
> 
> I'm sure it will be a busy day for shoe shops which need all the help they can get in the current economic climate. I'm sure the aim is to ensure children wear properly-fitting shoes, very important to ensure they don't have problems later in life. However I'd love to know whether they have mass measuring events and if they do, please post a photo!
> 
> Dave


Dave, our shoe stores used to have a machine that X-rayed your feet to see if the shoes fit. Did they have those in England?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Podiatrists rejoice! In addition to the Chinese New Year, to-day our American friends are celebrating _National Measure Your Feet Day!_ Always a good idea to know these things, it's about the only practical application I'm aware of for the barleycorn unit of measurement which is one-thhird of an inch and is used for shoe sizes.
> ...


I recall them in Glasgow, Scotland, as a child. We left Scotland April 1956.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Life can be tough!![/quote]

 dummy me, of course i remember seeing his name mentioned before, i also remember which dog is digby. anyhoo, he is a cutie pie, i have always loved corgi's. just we always went with shelties and now ours is 14, would prob. have gotten another, but then maddi was a free rescue, so we are happy with her, and she is getting it together and so are we. 
we finally had such problems in our town with the pits, that they banned them from the city. cause the incidents that occured here in town, even had fenced yards and they still managed to escape and another pet was killed and a child attacked, luckily he was rescued quickly, another family was attacked in their own home bytheir pit and the mom took some severe bites to her leg in order to rescue the little 3 yr old that set it off. so i am very learie around them.[/quote]

So what is Maddi? I was very lucky with Ringo, I collected him after I got back from Britain, when he was five months old.- missing the first round of destruction, but he got into the knitting bag in the sitting room, yesterday afternoon...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> we used to sing about the erie canal when i was in grade school -
> 
> sam


Gosh, Sam, I remember singing that song!

I'm just getting back to the party and had a LOT of pages to catch up on, as yesterday ended up being a day I didn't even turn the computer on--long story, but I did get some knitting done: worked some swatches and started on another baby sweater. The older son was here to watch football and the games were pretty exciting. I'm not much of a fan but the fellas seemed to enjoy them--especially that second one--very tense at the end. Now we wait for the Super Bowl, and after that, I guess we'll be back to auto and motorcycle races!

I've already been up for a couple of hours this morning, though it's only 7:15...ugh. He had to get up extra early for a work thing and assured me that I could continue sleeping, but of course with all the bustle, that didn't happen. Ah well. It gave me time to catch up on all of yesterday's posts! Maybe today will be a good day to try out that B-12 vitamin someone recommended to me--it could keep me awake through work.

I'll have to look into that Certo that works with Splenda--haven't made jam in a long time and I don't eat the sugar free stuff that comes from the store. When they claim to have taken the natural sugars out of the fruits, I am suspicious (the label says 0 carbs...)!

I got some new pictures of the Grand Boy yesterday; my goodness, he is growing like a weed and into a Right Proper Boy now! I can see both his mom and dad in him, and of course *I* think he's beautifully handsome! :mrgreen:

I think I'll have one more cup of coffee and see if I can get something else done before work--if I don't keep moving, I'll probably fall asleep. Thank goodness we are both off tomorrow so we can rest up from an extra long day.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Swiffer covers that are knitted and crocheted.
http://www.momsbudget.com/crafts/swiffercovers.html


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Somehow I don't think they really think through how they decide what day is what most times. Seeing as how most have either bought school shoes before September and will wait until April/May to buy for summer, or bought in December. Hmmm...
> I guess I need to look more into that.
> lol
> I want to make my Grandmothers Strawberry/Rhubarb Jam that she used to make, but unfortunately Rhubarb is almost impossible to find here unless you find it in the freezer section, it's just too hot.
> ...


one of my favourites was rhubarb and ginger jam... a kind (helper?) weeded out my rhubarb, while I was in Samoa in June... maybe it will 'come again'...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Life can be tough!!


  dummy me, of course i remember seeing his name mentioned before, i also remember which dog is digby. anyhoo, he is a cutie pie, i have always loved corgi's. just we always went with shelties and now ours is 14, would prob. have gotten another, but then maddi was a free rescue, so we are happy with her, and she is getting it together and so are we. 
we finally had such problems in our town with the pits, that they banned them from the city. cause the incidents that occured here in town, even had fenced yards and they still managed to escape and another pet was killed and a child attacked, luckily he was rescued quickly, another family was attacked in their own home bytheir pit and the mom took some severe bites to her leg in order to rescue the little 3 yr old that set it off. so i am very learie around them.[/quote]

So what is Maddi? I was very lucky with Ringo, I collected him after I got back from Britain, when he was five months old.- missing the first round of destruction, but he got into the knitting bag in the sitting room, yesterday afternoon...[/quote]

Sorry Southern Gal, didn't mean to leave you out, still getting the hang of deleting. 4.34a.m. Tuesday, today's bread started.
Ringo and I think we might go back for another snooze. Rufus, the big old mutt is already up on my bed- he makes a good bed warmer- and the puppy is being so mean to him. there is that saying you can't teach an old dog new tricks, but Rufus is proving very willing to learn!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Podiatrists rejoice! In addition to the Chinese New Year, to-day our American friends are celebrating _National Measure Your Feet Day!_ Always a good idea to know these things, it's about the only practical application I'm aware of for the barleycorn unit of measurement which is one-thhird of an inch and is used for shoe sizes.
> ...


I remember those from the 1960s, the shoe shop in the High Street had one, sadly the fascinating machines were removed by order of the _Ministry of Fun_, otherwise known as _Health and Safety_. However, I'm told there are shops that use a laser to measure one's feet and produce a 3D computer model, I must find one to try it out!

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Dave, did I hit a nerve?? LOL I feel the same way about politicians, but what are we to do?

Looking forward to your plans for our visit to jolly old England. I guess we won't be there for the Chelsea Flower Show due to the fact that I goofed on the dates. Too bad because I was looking forward to it. Maybe there will be enough gardens in bloom to make up for it.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Really bad news from the Houses of Parliament, Professor John Burland of Imperial College says the lean of the clock tower shouldn't be a big worry for at least 10,000 years, I do hope he's wrong. Never mind, the cracks in the walls of the House of Commons are promising, it is built on former marshland and global warming has been destabilising the notoriously puddingy London Clay on which the hideous monstrosity is built, so there's still hope!

Dave


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

greeting from a wet, damp, overcast, windy and rainy northwest ohio. yesterday we still had about three inches of snow on the ground - it started warming up in the afternoon and hit fifty degrees sometime during the night. that along with an early morning thunder and lightening storm completely oblerated our snow - when i got up this morning it was completely gone.

gary, alexis and the two little boys built a snowman yesterday - by nine this morning his head had fallen off - i noticed a short while ago he is almost middleless and if keeps going he will be gone by evening. the weather is to be in the thirties the rest of the week. it is still in the forties today. 

i'm hoping maybe it will stay this way for the rest of the winter - i mean we are over halfway to spring. 

laundry today - the high point of my week. lol

sam


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

It's finally hit 60 here today, it's 12:44, supposed to make it to 72, but we'll see, just hoping that my toes warm up eventually. :shock:


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

Today is my lazy do nothing that I don't want to day because today is my 50th birthday. We are going out to eat on Wednesday because the weather is supposed to be better. It is also my Aunt Annie's Birthday I was born on her 13th birthday & her daughter was born on my mom's birthday. Sam we had a bad rain storm last night & it is raining again today. Hugs to all who are feeling poorly.
Lisa


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday Lisa, hope you have a lovely day.
It is 47F & raining here today, the snow is melting once again. They are saying to expect wind gusts up to 60 miles.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Happy birthday, Lisa!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> Today is my lazy do nothing that I don't want to day because today is my 50th birthday. We are going out to eat on Wednesday because the weather is supposed to be better. It is also my Aunt Annie's Birthday I was born on her 13th birthday & her daughter was born on my mom's birthday. Sam we had a bad rain storm last night & it is raining again today. Hugs to all who are feeling poorly.
> Lisa


Have a wonderful day!

Dave


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy birthday lisa - when i turned fifty (i was still living in seattle) i decided it was time to slow down just a little. i would no longer run for buses or elevators. i thought if i was in that big of a hurry i would take the stairs and grab a cab. more than one bus pulled away before i got to the front door. but there was always another one and as i am a great people watcher the time did not go to waste. 

i think this was me telling myself not to take life so seriously and to indeed stop and smell the flowers - and there are always flowers somewhere in seattle. 

i never regretted that decision because it seemed to open a whole new life for me. i started noticing things i had never noticed before. i had time to stop and look and not feel guilty about it. i could take a slow walk through pike place market on my way to the bus if i wanted - actually eat my through since there are so many good things to eat there.

i also realized that "no" was not profanity and i was allowed to use it and mean it. 

i was invited to a block party - i really did not want to go - a woman came around checking on who was going to be there and when she asked me i said "no". politely. she looked at me as if no one had ever said that to her before -and she said "why not?" and i answered "because i don't want to." - she left in a total state of confusion. 

i think at fifty i started trusting me more - not that i hadn't before - there had been no one to take care of me but me for a very long time - but it just seemed i became that much more confident in myself.

i hope that fifty can bring you the enlightenment that will bring more fulfillment to your life. you seem to be an altogher person but maybe there is something fifty will bring to you that you will treasure and that is my wish for you.

sam


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Like you Sam, I am more content with myself at 50 than I ever was when I was 30. At 30 I still felt I had something to prove -- dont ask me what it was I had to prove, because it likely was never important in the first place.

Now at 50, I have no alarm clocks. I dont have to leave the house if I dont want to. I can choose to read a book or not. The only "routine" I have to follow is the same as yours -- the little critters we call pets need to be feed and let outside. I am taking the time to enjoy what is going on around me. I have decided that I am living each day with the resulting thought at the end of it being "no regrets".

Lisa, live your day to the fullest possible and enjoy being 50. It is a great age!


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

Lisa, my motto is: 

Growing old is mandatory 
Growing up is optional

Work like you don't need the money. Love like you've never been hurt. Dance like nobody's watching. (Satchel Paige)


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Lisa! Can't remember what it was like to be 50! LOL


Enjoy your birthday dinner. Hope your Mom is well enough to attend.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> happy birthday lisa - when i turned fifty (i was still living in seattle) i decided it was time to slow down just a little. i would no longer run for buses or elevators. i thought if i was in that big of a hurry i would take the stairs and grab a cab. more than one bus pulled away before i got to the front door. but there was always another one and as i am a great people watcher the time did not go to waste.
> 
> i think this was me telling myself not to take life so seriously and to indeed stop and smell the flowers - and there are always flowers somewhere in seattle.
> 
> ...


Sam, that is so beautiful, niicer than any birthday card you could buy off a rack! You're quite a philosopher.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, Disk 5 of my Sherlock Holmes movies that I was watching was actually " The Secret Identity of Jack The Ripper. Peter Ustinov hosted and it had 2 gentlemen from the FBI, a Barrister to the Queen, and Gentlemen from Scotland Yard. 
It was very interesting, but a bit of a shock when you are thinking you are going to be watching a Sherlock Holmes mystery. lol...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy Birthday Lisa!! Enjoy!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, Disk 5 of my Sherlock Holmes movies that I was watching was actually " The Secret Identity of Jack The Ripper. Peter Ustinov hosted and it had 2 gentlemen from the FBI, a Barrister to the Queen, and Gentlemen from Scotland Yard.
> It was very interesting, but a bit of a shock when you are thinking you are going to be watching a Sherlock Holmes mystery. lol...


I've seen that, it is interesting. In my younger years I lived in a flat just down the road from where he comitted one of his grisly murders. I don't think they'll ever work out his identity, but it's a good mystery, they were very strange times.

Dave


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, Disk 5 of my Sherlock Holmes movies that I was watching was actually " The Secret Identity of Jack The Ripper. Peter Ustinov hosted and it had 2 gentlemen from the FBI, a Barrister to the Queen, and Gentlemen from Scotland Yard.
> ...


I have to agree, it's always been a subject that I find morbidly fascinating, I think mainly because there were quite a few suspects, considering, and no real way to prove any of them. 
Then of course there are all the side stories that have been added about the different suspects over time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's finally hit 60 here today, it's 12:44, supposed to make it to 72, but we'll see, just hoping that my toes warm up eventually. :shock:


Dear Poledra65, I seem to recall your location as Texas, I gather you seem to be in the middle of colder than expected temperatures, I am getting a little confused with everything being Fahrenheit, when we have been using celsius since about 1969 [from untrusty recall]. As I mentioned to someone we don't hear much day to day about the US weather, unless it is something like the Mississippi flooding, or New Orleans, but I guess for early to mid january everyone is wishing spring would hurry up. I'll send you a few thoughts from our summer temperatures. We had what felt like a brisk morning, and are warming up to 20degrees I can't find a conversion chart quickly, but as a Scot [lived in NZ since I was 9] I find that quite pleasant, it is 11 .10 a.m. here and probably will be significantly hotter by three when I have to be out for an appointment. Sat down to work on the scarf that I was hoping to help Southern Gal with, but it is becoming a compulsion to try to keep up with the Tea Party, so I am back at the computer. A lot of people are feeling cold... but I see the thread of conversation has shifted to Jack the Ripper...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Have a happy birthday Lisa.


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> pug retirement said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Dave

The tax accountaqnt doesn't like my filing system, its just throw it all in together. I really must get organise with it and just maybe I'll save myself some money. I think there are times when he's like tlo roast me over a hot flame.

Its 9.35 in the morning. For some reason I'm having trouble with a band on a sleeve to a cardigan. I've pulled it out 4 times.


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> Today is my lazy do nothing that I don't want to day because today is my 50th birthday. We are going out to eat on Wednesday because the weather is supposed to be better. It is also my Aunt Annie's Birthday I was born on her 13th birthday & her daughter was born on my mom's birthday. Sam we had a bad rain storm last night & it is raining again today. Hugs to all who are feeling poorly.
> Lisa


Lisa Happy Biurthday. Be kind to yourself andjoy yourself and approach life with a will. Pug


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > It's finally hit 60 here today, it's 12:44, supposed to make it to 72, but we'll see, just hoping that my toes warm up eventually. :shock:
> ...


Yes, I'm in South Central Texas just Northeast of San Antonio. It's actually been really warm here the last several days. I'm loving the weather, it's been into the 70's F (21 C) the last week or so, and into the 40's (4.4ish C) at night. 
But before long we'll be back to the 100F's (37C or so) and we'll be wishing it were winter. 
But Northern Texas has had snow.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > It's finally hit 60 here today, it's 12:44, supposed to make it to 72, but we'll see, just hoping that my toes warm up eventually. :shock:
> ...


Here's a neat converter either way: http://www.stabb.com/tools/temp.html


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra65 said:
> ...


Oh that's great, I bookmarked that website, thank you.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, Disk 5 of my Sherlock Holmes movies that I was watching was actually " The Secret Identity of Jack The Ripper. Peter Ustinov hosted and it had 2 gentlemen from the FBI, a Barrister to the Queen, and Gentlemen from Scotland Yard.
> ...


I undertand there's a Jack the Ripper Tour that can be taken. Would you recommend it, Dave? And I suppose it's given after dark?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thanks so much, for the temperature conversion link I have written in my diary, because I have found the computer mis-behaves when I am hunting pages!!
One thing I have really become aware of this last week, is the huge variety that makes America. I have only travelled the breadth of Panama on the sea voyage to NZ. Atlases are great, but when I travelled to Britain last year Australia seemed to go on for ever. Distances I guess are even greater in the US. Comparatively we live in such a small place- I mean nobody in New Zealand lives very far from the sea...

Southern Gal if you notice this I am starting to get to the end of my ball, so I thought I would try the second of the final triangles, then I want to embroider my needle sizes on the DPN roll I put together. I want to make at least two more rolls for my needle collection, and from the recent discussion about one's favourite bag, I am adding more pockets to my home made denim bag, to make it more useful as a work in progress bag. It is great hearing people's tales of the work they are doing...I am finding it to be an inspiration...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Finished my feather & fan scarf. It turned out pretty good. Will post picture soon. 
Dave, the lemon pudding is in the oven. If it tastes anything like the batter it will be delish.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Hey Lisa.....Happy Birthday! Today is mine as well.....tho' I'm a bit older....66. We had a party over the weekend. In Chicago most restaurants are closed on Monday, so I'm opting for another evening out. My big treat today is I get control of the tv remote! I finished another headband, and am contemplating what yarn I need to buy for a couple of projects requested by my son & DIL. That's fun...plus deciding what patterns to use. I need to go searching the Internet for some fabulous yarns.

Everyone have a good week....try a new recipe and send a report. Enjoy a cuppa, put your feet up, and don't let the politicians get you down (I struggle with that one!). Wednesday I "graduate" from cardiac rehab...a milestone for sure! Moving on to Phase 3. 

Happy un-birthday to everyone else....glad y'all were born!
Carol (IL)


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday Carol, enjoy your day.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i wondering and concerned about our alabama knitters - they had many tornados in the last 24 hours with much distruction of private property and deaths. most unusual to have tornatos in winter. many of the houses did not have basements to go to. one couple piled into the bathtub and escaped unscathed. mother nature is indeed having a good time this winter. wish she would be a bit more careful.

sam


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

My system amuses The Lad immensely, he's addicted to efficient filing systems. I fear for his future quality of life, for he will never have the joy of discovering an over-looked gem at the back of the cupboard. I try to avoid the unexpected and generally dislike unexpected, but one does need to keep a sense of perspective, he has a filing system and 'hanging scheme' for his clothes. It isn't natural for a teenager to be that tidy, I do sometimes wonder at his bizarrely tick-tock mind! 

Dave

I so admire people like "the lad". I too, have filing systems and a clothes hanging scheme, but somehow, I am not disciplined enough to get things filed or even hung back in the correct places, until everything is out of control and I have to spend even more time by straightening, filing, or just pulling things out and starting all over. 
This is very telling, I know, and I don't like what this says about me, either 
I must have taken truth syrum or something! 
dandylion


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> pug retirement said:
> 
> 
> > Dave
> ...


After all of the trials and tribulations I have experienced with my laptop, I decided last week that the worst thing I ever did was to upgrade to the latest versions of Windows and Internet Explorer, etc. Allowing automatic upgrades on my computers was a mistake, also. 
I usually revert to using my very old, desktop whenever I need easy computing. The laptop is NOT the convenience I thought it would be


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

dandylion said:


> I so admire people like "the lad". I too, have filing systems and a clothes hanging scheme, but somehow, I am not disciplined enough to get things filed or even hung back in the correct places, until everything is out of control and I have to spend even more time by straightening, filing, or just pulling things out and starting all over.
> This is very telling, I know, and I don't like what this says about me, either
> I must have taken truth syrum or something!
> dandylion


I just go with "creative minds are rarely tidy."


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Life can be tough!!


  dummy me, of course i remember seeing his name mentioned before, i also remember which dog is digby. anyhoo, he is a cutie pie, i have always loved corgi's. just we always went with shelties and now ours is 14, would prob. have gotten another, but then maddi was a free rescue, so we are happy with her, and she is getting it together and so are we. 
we finally had such problems in our town with the pits, that they banned them from the city. cause the incidents that occured here in town, even had fenced yards and they still managed to escape and another pet was killed and a child attacked, luckily he was rescued quickly, another family was attacked in their own home bytheir pit and the mom took some severe bites to her leg in order to rescue the little 3 yr old that set it off. so i am very learie around them.[/quote]

So what is Maddi? I was very lucky with Ringo, I collected him after I got back from Britain, when he was five months old.- missing the first round of destruction, but he got into the knitting bag in the sitting room, yesterday afternoon...[/quote]

maddi is half yorkie half miniture snuazer, we got her at 5 month and the lady had 14 dogs in her home, paper trained them, it took us forever and lots of patience to get her out of that habit. we have bells hanging on the door and she goes and bumps them when she wants outside, sometimes it not to take care of bussiness. but wow, if i leave my croc shoes laying about she will do her best shredding them, i have bought her lots of things to chew, but you never know with her. she is a joy, and we continually crack up at her antics and she plays well with the 2 cats, when her kitty gets the best of her, she backs that little butt into her and tries her best to sit on her. so funny, she is 9 lbs. our sheltie is 12 lbs. as she is 14 yrs old, we are very careful that maddi isn't rough with her.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Swiffer covers that are knitted and crocheted.
> http://www.momsbudget.com/crafts/swiffercovers.html


Thanks 5 dpns, this will come in handy. I have just invested in some of these handy little items. 

AND, I agree with you ladies about the poem regarding aging people. That poem should be posted in every hallway in nursing and convalescence, and even, assisted living facilities.
These people should be respected. 
And yes, I say than now, especially, now that I'm becoming one of them


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Happy Birthday Lisa, hope you have a lovely day.
> It is 47F & raining here today, the snow is melting once again. They are saying to expect wind gusts up to 60 miles.


Hmmmm, sounds like you are in Indiana.  
Well, you are not too far from it


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

When we lived in London I had walking books and I would often do one of them. One I have never forgotten was a Jack the Ripper one, which I was doing at dusk on a cold overcast foggy afternoon. Just the right atmosphere for such a walk! Couldn't have picked it better if I had tried. And being alone as I did it made it even more evocative.
I'm back after a few days away so now trying to catch up with all the KP stuff. But it is very hot again, so upatairs not much fun, and my computer is upatairs. And the last cricket test has begun so I am listening to that downstirs where it is cooler. As it in Adelaide it is only on TV from 3pm. I might go tomorrow- not as hot, only 24C- about 93F. Decided against today as it heading for 100F


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

thewren said:


> greeting from a wet, damp, overcast, windy and rainy northwest ohio. yesterday we still had about three inches of snow on the ground - it started warming up in the afternoon and hit fifty degrees sometime during the night. that along with an early morning thunder and lightening storm completely oblerated our snow - when i got up this morning it was completely gone.
> 
> gary, alexis and the two little boys built a snowman yesterday - by nine this morning his head had fallen off - i noticed a short while ago he is almost middleless and if keeps going he will be gone by evening. the weather is to be in the thirties the rest of the week. it is still in the forties today.
> 
> ...


Over half way to Spring! I like the sound of that.
Thanks, Sam, you must be our "glass half full" guy.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Dandylion, I know that when my home starts to look like an organized showcase, then I am in a nightmare and cant wait to wake up!!! The most organized is my yarn stash -- they fill up about 6 huge rubbermade totes!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

i hope that fifty can bring you the enlightenment that will bring more fulfillment to your life. you seem to be an altogher person but maybe there is something fifty will bring to you that you will treasure and that is my wish for you.

sam


Sam, that is so beautiful, niicer than any birthday card you could buy off a rack! You're quite a philosopher.
DorisT

Sam, I agree with Doris (again) That is a lovely sentiment. 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, LISA. 50 is a great age. One is neither too young, nor too old for practically any thing or any age group. Have a very fun year!


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Southern Gal: I am jealous-How I would adore having a Sheltie right now, as I am alone and unused to being without canine pal. I miss my shelties terribly. They don't seem very available any more and when I looked on line, they were $1000+ for a puppy. I haven't been to a dog show and have lost contact with my compadres and no longer have addresses or even locales. Everyone here moves so much,except me, I still live in the house I was born in.
I have a huge back yard and loved to watch the shelties herd every afternoon at 3:00. Yours must be very diminutive as mine were 15-16 in. at the shoulder, I can't remember how much they weighed anymore. They were such devoted companions and so easy to train. Your mention brings back many happy memories of dog shows and nights of grooming when I came home from work or getting ready for a show. I was the hostess for the local Sheltie club one year. Lots and lots of fun for years. Is yours sable and white or tricolor or blue? It is very rainy the last few days and very cold too. I am looking forward to being able to do tai chi in the park soon. Haven't worked out my problem with feather and fan yet, but will try again this evening. I wish I had made some nice hot vegetable soup for this evening and I am looking for new or different seasonings to give mine a new lift. I'll keep watching: I know someone had just what I am looking for... Marlark Marge.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > I so admire people like "the lad". I too, have filing systems and a clothes hanging scheme, but somehow, I am not disciplined enough to get things filed or even hung back in the correct places, until everything is out of control and I have to spend even more time by straightening, filing, or just pulling things out and starting all over.
> ...


I like that one, Sorlenna
And here is another of my favorites: " A clean desk is the sign of a sick mind."


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Dandylion, I know that when my home starts to look like an organized showcase, then I am in a nightmare and cant wait to wake up!!! The most organized is my yarn stash -- they fill up about 6 huge rubbermade totes!


Ha Ha Ha!
I think I'll use that one the next time I have unexpected company. 
Never mind the mess, it's a nightmare you will wake up from in a little while


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

O K, Here's a birthday song for Carol and Lisa. 


I'll start: 

Happy Birthday, to Youuuuuu------


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

What sauce do you serve with tax accountants? 
Grilled or roasted over a low flame?

Dave[/quote]

I guess if we don't roast them here they might have problems later.... and lawyers??? No offense to any knitters out there, just saying....


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Southern Gal: I am jealous-How I would adore having a Sheltie right now, as I am alone and unused to being without canine pal. I miss my shelties terribly. They don't seem very available any more and when I looked on line, they were $1000+ for a puppy. I haven't been to a dog show and have lost contact with my compadres and no longer have addresses or even locales. Everyone here moves so much,except me, I still live in the house I was born in.
> I have a huge back yard and loved to watch the shelties herd every afternoon at 3:00. Yours must be very diminutive as mine were 15-16 in. at the shoulder, I can't remember how much they weighed anymore. They were such devoted companions and so easy to train. Your mention brings back many happy memories of dog shows and nights of grooming when I came home from work or getting ready for a show. I was the hostess for the local Sheltie club one year. Lots and lots of fun for years. Is yours sable and white or tricolor or blue? It is very rainy the last few days and very cold too. I am looking forward to being able to do tai chi in the park soon. Haven't worked out my problem with feather and fan yet, but will try again this evening. I wish I had made some nice hot vegetable soup for this evening and I am looking for new or different seasonings to give mine a new lift. I'll keep watching: I know someone had just what I am looking for... Marlark Marge.


I was googling and came across this, though it might be something you were interested in. 
https://www.google.com/search?rlz=1C1_____en&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=Shetland+sheepdog+rescues#pq=shetland+sheepdog+rescues&hl=en&sugexp=pfwl&tok=4WRCElUxZIeclswI90tz2A&cp=34&gs_id=12&xhr=t&q=Shetland+sheepdog+rescues


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Getting ready for bed and decided to check in on KP. I hope everyone had a great day and an even better one tomorrow.

Tomorrow is Moebuis Syndrome Awareness Day. It is a very rare neurological condition that effects the 6th and 7th cranial nerves. The prevents blinking and smiling. There color is purple, so please, if possible, wear purple on Jan. 24!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > I so admire people like "the lad". I too, have filing systems and a clothes hanging scheme, but somehow, I am not disciplined enough to get things filed or even hung back in the correct places, until everything is out of control and I have to spend even more time by straightening, filing, or just pulling things out and starting all over.
> ...


At least neither of you are like robotic androids from the planet Smug, _The Lad_ does have a tendency to pull that as a speciality act when I can't find things!

Dave


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

LOLOLOL, Dave. I'm so glad this came up. I've been feeling guilty lately about being "lazy" 

I'm also glad that the preserving of jams came up again. I was going to have to go back and search for the posting of your instructions (egg whites coating). 

When I was having computer problems last week, I discovered that if I keep an email tab open, I can quickly copy and paste your recipes (and other things) into a "new" email and then email that to myself, I have a copy in email that I can go to later and copy and paste in the word processor, or wherever I want to "file" it. I can also keep an email folder under that title also. 

If that made sense and is helpful to anyone on this site, I'm glad for the opportunity to help  

It has taken a while, but I have caught up on the latest K P notes. It has been fun catching up.


----------



## Jilze (Oct 29, 2011)

thewren said:


> greeting from a wet, damp, overcast, windy and rainy northwest Ohio.
> 
> sam


Sam- I thought you were in wet, damp, overcast, windy and rainy northwest Washington! That describes our weather perfectly! Most of the snow has melted, but the ground is totally soaked and heavy rain is predicted so floods may be in the future. Half way to spring!! Soon, soon!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra65 said:
> ...


There are a few tours of Whitechapel and the East End, some are done by 'resting' and are quite good fun. Of course, since the _Clean Air Act_ London doesn't get choking fogs like it used to, althogh you can get some light atmospheric mists after sunset and at dawn along the river. Unfortunately, that's around 4:00a.m., in May and June.

On the plus side, there are lots of fun things to see at that time of day. Smithfield meat market is in full swing and when I was a student I used to go to watch some of the big street markets like Spitalfields, Leadenhall, Portobello Road and Strutton Ground setting up and coming to life, there are always things worth photographing and the colours are really intense.

Sunrise over the city can be very beautiful too, In my younger years it would be dawn when I staggered out of various nightclubs and I used to go for brekkers in a restaurant that had spectacular views looking East across London. But of course, in England the weather is the great unknown, Spring mornings can be clear and crisp, they can also be dull, grey and overcast, we have had snow at Royal Ascot and they've had to use hair dryers to get the flowers at Chelsea to open fully some years!

Dave


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Im so happy tonight (it takes so little to make me happy) 
Joanns had a yarn that ALMOST matches the God awful shade of gold in a (Purdue) hat that my grandnephew got for Christmas. I had to take his hat so I could try to match that color and make him a matching scarf. The gold was sort of a greenish brown that I could never have matched by memory. It wasnt on sale and it was just, a near match, but Ill be able to keep my promise. 
Oh, happy days!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dandylion said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > pug retirement said:
> ...


Laptops take a little getting used to, they are different creatures from desktops. I'm with you on _Windows 7_ though, it's very cumbersome on portable devices and insists on doing sill pirouettes every five minutes. I'm not a big fan of _Micosoft_, I would prefer to use _Linux_ but I unfortunately need acouleof programs that only work with _Windows_ as the operating system.

I use _Firefox_ as my browser and it's both free and a lot more stable on portable devices, as is Google's _Chrome_, it's definitely worth trying one of them.

I don't use _MS Office_ either, I lost all patience with it years ago and now use _OpenOffice_, which is both free and I find it quicker and easier to use.

For image manipulation, I recommend _IrfanView/i] as a picture eDitor, it's quick, easy and very efficient. For full image processing, I use GIMP, it'a a bit nuts and boltsy in places and has more than a few quirks, but it's very owerful and free.

Good luck with your conversion to the new system, hopefully you'll make friends with your new machine in little while.

Dave_


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


_

Oh, thank you Dave, I needed that!!!!! I wish I had known you BEFORE I bought and ACER laptop with Vista and then all of the automatic downloads ! One mistake after another !! 
But as usual, your advice is very valuable and welcomed._


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dandylion said:


> LOLOLOL, Dave. I'm so glad this came up. I've been feeling guilty lately about being "lazy"
> 
> I'm also glad that the preserving of jams came up again. I was going to have to go back and search for the posting of your instructions (egg whites coating).
> 
> ...


For clipping receipts, patterns and pretty much anything from the web, get _Evernote_. The basic package is free and it makes life so much easier, you simply highlight the bit you want to keep and send it to your Evernote account with a right-click of the mouse.

Once something is an entry in you note-boook, you can reformat it, edit it, then print it, paste it into a _Word_ or _OpenOffice_ document or send it as an email. Images automatically get converted and can be pasted onto the canvas of your preferred image manipulator, if you you want to work on them.

It's a brilliant system and once you have an account, you can access your notes from any computer, tablet or smartphone, nwherever and whenever you want. I'd be lost without it, well life would be a lot more complicated anyway!

Dave


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > LOLOLOL, Dave. I'm so glad this came up. I've been feeling guilty lately about being "lazy"
> ...


Thanks again, Dave, I really need "less complicated"


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Dave, I guess I get a little skitzy about off line accounts and things. Who can view your Evernote account? If anyone?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Oh, thank you Dave, I needed that!!!!! I wish I had known you BEFORE I bought and ACER laptop with Vista and then all of the automatic downloads ! One mistake after another !!
> But as usual, your advice is very valuable and welcomed.


All those programs will work with _Vista_. I'd definitely switch to _Firefox_ as my browser. It's very stable, having just checked, I see I currently have 47 tabs open on my browser (open web pages), as well as a word-processor and an image manipulator, that's on my tiny netbook, sitting in a cafe and using an internet connection over the mobile phone network!

It might be worth spending a day or two playing with some of these programs and seeing how you get on. I know lots of people who have gone over to using _Firefox_, but I don't know anybody who has uninstalled it!

Dave


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, thank you Dave, I needed that!!!!! I wish I had known you BEFORE I bought and ACER laptop with Vista and then all of the automatic downloads ! One mistake after another !!
> ...


Welll, this is a coincidence. Firefox was just suggested to me from a site I really need to keep safe, and I downloaded it then. I have not gone back to it, but I will take your advice and experiment with switching. I'm getting good at using the help button.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Dave, I guess I get a little skitzy about off line accounts and things. Who can view your Evernote account? If anyone?


It's as secure as your password. Everything is encrypted and only you can access the data, in that respect it's similar to an email account. You will also get a unique email address, this means you can email things directly to your Evernote notebook, again only you and the remote server know tis address, it's up to you whether you share it with other people. I've never had a security problem with it and don't know of anyone who has.

The boys and I know each other's Evernote email addresses, we use it to send each other things we know will be useful and wanted. We don't use it for general emails, items sent to their Evernote account invariably relate to their studies or resarches.

As a research tool and study aid it's a very useful system, notes can be organised into categories and tagged for easy access. Try to think of it as a massive filing system for the electronic equivalent of a newspaper clippings scrap-book, but with this one it's much easier to access specific items.

It is worth downloading the instructions manual and reading it, the system is so versatile it really pays to understand just how much you can do with it.

Hope that helps
Dave


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, thank you Dave, I needed that!!!!! I wish I had known you BEFORE I bought and ACER laptop with Vista and then all of the automatic downloads ! One mistake after another !!
> ...


Thanks for the help with Firefox. I loved it used itfwor years. But as for Evernote haven't heard of it but will look into it. Pug


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, I guess I get a little skitzy about off line accounts and things. Who can view your Evernote account? If anyone?
> ...


It really does help. Again, I'm very grateful for your advice.

It's almost 1:00 Tues. AM here. I'm going to stop picking your brain and do a little mindless knitting on an easy scarf while I watch Tues. night's and Wed.'s Australian Open matches - since I'm wide awake. What at world  
Night all and thanks again Oh Wise One (Dave)


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Welll, this is a coincidence. Firefox was just suggested to me from a site I really need to keep safe, and I downloaded it then. I have not gone back to it, but I will take your advice and experiment with switching. I'm getting good at using the help button.


If you're really worried about security, sign up for _LastPass_ and _X-Marks_ from your _Firefox_ browser, this not only securely stores your passwords and bookmarks, it logs you into websites automatically, This means nobody can watch you typing in passwords if you are using a laptop in a public space.

If you use lots of devices, it will synchronise between your desktop, laptop, tablet and smartphone, although you do need to sign up for the premium service for this, currently US$24 per year for the complete package. I consider it money well spent because I use my net-book in libraries, pubs and cafes where anybody could be watching what I'm doing, plus I use a smartphone and they're far too easy to hack into; with a _LastPass_ account, the hackers get nothing!

Dave


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > Welll, this is a coincidence. Firefox was just suggested to me from a site I really need to keep safe, and I downloaded it then. I have not gone back to it, but I will take your advice and experiment with switching. I'm getting good at using the help button.
> ...


I'm changing the name of this thread to : Dave's online class room  
This is getting embarrassing, but " Thanks, Dave!"

I'm really leaving now  
danylion


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

All this computer talk is making my eyes glaze over: such a Luddite am I.
"Back in the eighteenth century computers were unknown.
I would have been quite comfortable with Edward on the
throne".
I wrote this little ditty and then realised that the Chinese have been using the abacus, which I guess is a rather primitive form of computer, since the year dot. Besides, I may have been 'comfortable' but nowhere near as entertained as computer programs (and KP in particular) allow me to be.


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

dandylion said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > dandylion said:
> ...


Danylion I second that. I learnt a lot too, so thank you to both of you. Pug


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

Thank You for all of the special birthday wishes. Sam I thought yours was wonderful.
Lisa


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Althea said:


> All this computer talk is making my eyes glaze over: such a Luddite am I.
> "Back in the eighteenth century computers were unknown.
> I would have been quite comfortable with Edward on the
> throne".
> I wrote this little ditty and then realised that the Chinese have been using the abacus, which I guess is a rather primitive form of computer, since the year dot. Besides, I may have been 'comfortable' but nowhere near as entertained as computer programs (and KP in particular) allow me to be.


Computers are hideously confusing and I'm seriously considering going offline permanently and consigning mine to some cyber-void. You're quite right abouth the Chinese and the Greeks used complex cam systems to automate processes, these were used again in the Mediaeval Industrial Revolution. Auomated clarions and musical boxes used a system of levers from which Jacquard developed his punch cards for weaving. Then in the nineteenth century Babbage designed his difference engine, clockwork automata were all the rage and Felt designed his comptometer in the 1880s. The great thing about all these, is that none of them used _Vista!_

These might amuse you, but be warned, they do involve some swearing, those offended by the kind of language _Vista_ can cause should not click on the links!






and:






Enjoy!
Dave


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dear Sam, I seem to remember you were interested in the Samoan Coconut Bun recipe[receipt] I was trying to be clever and convert it into American usage, but on reflection I think I better stick to what I know, and suggest that you use it as a starting point.
my original bun recipe was worked out by an NZ icon, Alison Holst. I have varied it a little, but thought I better give her the credit. 
the pagi popo I have been working at getting right fior quite a number of years, so I do take some credit for that!!
Pagi Popo [bunggy po po]

3 cups [250ml] flour suitable for bread baking
1 tsp granulated yeast [we also have one with 'bread improvers' but some prefer not to use this]
2 tsp sugar
1 1/2 tsp salt
2 Tbsp milk powder
2 Tbspn oil
approx. 1 1/4 cups tepid water.

1 1/2 14 fl. oz cans coconut milk
make the buns in your machine , or by hand- I am presuming that you may work by hand
I like to set a 'sponge' with the water, sugar, salt, milk powder, and oil and some of the flour. This will vary in the amount of time it takes, but I often suspect slow gives a better result.
when the froth has formed work in the rest of your flour to get a flexible dough, which becomes quite elastic as you knead.
Knead for about 10 minutes.
Place the dough in an oiled bowl and cover [I like to use a dampened tea towel] and leave in a draft free place to double in bulk.
gently knock back the dough, if you have time it can rise a second time, or be shaped at this point. I find this a good time to switch the oven on, I start at 210Celsius.
I put the shaped dough not quite touching in a fairly deep roasting dish- this is rather important or you will have coconut cream all over the floor of your oven.
at this point I place sugar to taste into a large jug, and add the coconut cream we use 1/4 cup sugar for this quantity, but most would like it sweeter. this I leave to dissolve, while the buns double in size.
Pour the sweetened coconut cream carefully around the buns, reserving a little to glaze and moisten the buns later... I am going to have to stop, and as I don't know how to save it I will post, and continue later...
It seems quite important to do these just before putting in the oven, because the knack comes in baking a good bun properly cooked through, in it's gooey sauce.
I leave my oven at the high temperature for 10 minutes and then start reducing temperature in stages, because yoyu want to avoid a hard crust. Sometimes I have to resort to shielding them with foil, but my oven is elderly and temperamental.
I aim to cook them for about 35-40 minutes, longer if you have increased proportions. 5 minutes before time is up, I take the dish out of the oven, glaze the buns, and check that the coconut cream has not dried out. I pour my reserved syrup around as necessary, taking care not to overflow things.
replace the baking dish of buns in the oven and bake for the remaining five minutes.
I prefer to take them straight out of the oven, at this point.
If your dough is under cooked in the middle try again but cook 5-10 minutes longer at your reduced temperature, I aim for 150-130Celsius, but it does vary from oven to oven.

The important thing to remember if increasing quantities, is that the small amount of yeast will raise a large amount of flour, keep the yeast at the quantity I have given!
if anyone trying to follow my receipt has problem following my instruction, please get back to me, and I will try to help.
I am only a self taught cook.

Hope laundry day went well, do I gather the weather is still a bit wild? When I brought the dogs in about quarter of an hour ago it was very still, and I could see most of early night stars. As I say to my cousins in Scotland we have a very tipsy topsy world.
Hope also that you have had lots of energy.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Finished my feather & fan scarf. It turned out pretty good. Will post picture soon.
> Dave, the lemon pudding is in the oven. If it tastes anything like the batter it will be delish.


Hope it turned out well and you enjoyed it!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Getting ready for bed and decided to check in on KP. I hope everyone had a great day and an even better one tomorrow.
> 
> Tomorrow is Moebuis Syndrome Awareness Day. It is a very rare neurological condition that effects the 6th and 7th cranial nerves. The prevents blinking and smiling. There color is purple, so please, if possible, wear purple on Jan. 24!


Thanks for telling us all about this, puple shirt tomorrow!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > dandylion said:
> ...


_The Lad_ has a new sign above his desk!

Dave


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> I use Certo as well for some things. It is a setting agent for jams and jellies, both for the jar type and the freezer.
> There is a non-sugar Certo that is used as well. There is a Certo that you can use with Splenda. It really is helpful for those with diabetes and for those who have to be careful about diet/foods because of their health. Taste is not affected by the Certo.


Do you have to cook the fruit and splenda for the certo? I like the fresher tasting (non-cooking) freezer jams using sure-Jel. But, I would like to use splenda instead of sugar---i would try certo


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I LOVE Evernote!! I can access it from my Kindle Fire so if I run into a yarn sale, I have projects I'd like to do right at hand so I know how much yarn I need!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I LOVE Evernote!! I can access it from my Kindle Fire so if I run into a yarn sale, I have projects I'd like to do right at hand so I know how much yarn I need!!


It's definitely the most useful program I've ever found, it almost makes having a computer worthwhile!

Dave


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

myfanwy, I have a good idea now how to make those buns. Can you tell me what you eat them with, or when? Do you make them year round or only when it's so hot there?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

dandylion said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Birthday Lisa, hope you have a lovely day.
> ...


I'm in New york. Unusual weather here this winter.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, I guess I get a little skitzy about off line accounts and things. Who can view your Evernote account? If anyone?
> ...


sounds like a system every would be student should be aware of.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra65 said:
> ...


so does that mean you are far enough south to be part of what was once Mexico. Never thought I should have hung onto those last year at school history notes-don't own an american history book of any sort, fictionalized or not, and unlike clever people like FireballDave, I am seriously a beginning computer person!!??


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Yep, home of the Alamo.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

wannabear said:


> myfanwy, I have a good idea now how to make those buns. Can you tell me what you eat them with, or when? Do you make them year round or only when it's so hot there?


I was not in Samoa in June, long enough to sort out how the cooking is done there. Nor are my language skills up to checking out in Samoan, either with Fale, or someone fluent in English, how they are made at home. My first teacher was a large LDS lady, with a vast family, who made hers with a scone dough.
Electricity in Fale's home village seemed mostly to be used for watching the television, or charging your mobile. Cooking was all outside, or in the Fale Umu Kuka, As Fale's saofa'i [investiture as Tulafale Alii- a Talking Chief] took place while I was in NZ, I have never seen a feast being prepared, but I know Fale believes he has to save minimum of $10,000NZ. [and that would be just his contribution] for one being planned for his senior nephew.
a lot of the heat source is dry coconut shells- the heat they produce is almost unbelievable. Shortly before I left, the family we were staying with started to prepare the Koko Samoa. I have a myriad of shots that I took, largely to try to get it through to my young neighbour at home that acquisition of chocolate is not like that on an ad. we have where a house burns down, and chocolate flows forth and you can put in your finger and lick off the result!!!
We eat them as an afternoon treat, and the left overs, some times for 'morning Tea'. frequently accompanied by a good brew of the KOKO SAMOA, that I watched the labours of several of the family making. And a dear friend bought a large amount for us as a farewell gift. It is worth a return gift of $50WS, but I think it got drunk instead. [I mean when Fale went back last time I gave him all his gifts in one envelope, from the money converter, and the wealth went a little to his head, and he may have bought beer for the whole village, instead of remembering his careful plans of who should have this or that, and what the appropriate gift inreturn would be.
I know the value of some help, recently from a neighbour who has been aware of how we have been struggling, and has been keeping us supplied with left over food. I would have returned with a loaf of my bread, or a tray of my pagi popo, or even keke pua'a [the Samoan version of the Chinese Meat Bun] Fale says the right thing to do is $40, in notes, which she will refuse, but I have to insist. Samoa is evenly high temperatures all year, except in Cyclone, so it would be a matter of having the foil dishes, and a big enough umu under way [umu are the above ground fires for roasting a pig- unless you are Seventh Day Adventist- who often substitute mutton- but IMHO trichinosis should not be an issue nowadays. in other words at home, if available, all year round...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

kerryn said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > I use Certo as well for some things. It is a setting agent for jams and jellies, both for the jar type and the freezer.
> ...


The instructions and ingredient list as well as the quantities to use are right on the package of certo. There is a liquid certo you can buy as well. I am not one for remembering things as far as what steps to do with the ingredients -- guess my brain needs an _evernote_ or something!!

For the non freezer jams/jellys you will have to cook it a bit because the heat is what will seal and preserve the jam/jelly in the jars.

The freezer jams get made in a 4 liter ice cream pail (size wise this is the perfect size container for mixing and preparing the jam). Then they are put into plastic freezer containers and frozen.


----------



## DebraSundhausen (Jan 28, 2011)

Hey Dave, sounds like my son and daughter in law with the computer. I have a Dell Inspiron mini netbook and it keeps bogging down. I've gotten to the point where most of the problems are easy to fix now. My son's favorite complaint with me was not clearing the cookies and history. I bought an external cd/dvd drive that will also burn copies. I save my patterns and other typed info on a disc to clear the computer. Sometimes they tried to give too much help at one time. The computers I used at work were maintained by computer technicians. They didn't want us to fix anything. I needed to know what to do so that I could keep looking for jobs, without this netbook it was a trip to town everyday. With the price of gas the internet charges on my phone bill were a lot cheaper.
Debbie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yep, home of the Alamo.


right so my dim recall of 'Davey Crocket' when I was 10 or 11 was accurate


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

myfanwy - thank you for the recipe - i will need to convert your oven temp but otherwise i think i can follow just fine. they sound delicious.

sam



myfanwy said:


> Dear Sam, I seem to remember you were interested in the Samoan Coconut Bun recipe[receipt] I was trying to be clever and convert it into American usage, but on reflection I think I better stick to what I know, and suggest that you use it as a starting point.
> my original bun recipe was worked out by an NZ icon, Alison Holst. I have varied it a little, but thought I better give her the credit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Happy Day! Sam , and a Productive one I hope!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

dandylion said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > pug retirement said:
> ...


Perhaps it is just the Internet Explorer that is the problem, or part of it. Have you noticed that with each windows update there is more bombardment of advertisements that now come at you from all directions? I can't even search for something on ebay without similar products popping up in everything I open, including this site. At this rate our computers and web service should be free instead of paying for someone else to profit from our lives. I never understood newspapers that stuffed their papers with all kinds of ads and less than 10% was actual news but they still charged their readers. This is capitalism gone awry.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Just an FYI. If you are typing along and suddenly you have a "brain burp" and can't spell an ordinary word and you cannot find that word in the spell check menu (this is nearly always, spell check is bad), just typing it as close as you can into google search and it always comes up. Spell check is worthless. One word I just could not remember was chaos. It doesn't sound the way it is spelled. I tried spell check for a few minutes, then actually tried looking it up in a real dictionary with no luck because you need to know how to spell a word in order to look it up. Then I thought what the heck try google. Within seconds I had it...chaos, as in computers.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

I have not had any problems with the Windows 7 and the Internet Explorer. I have a Toshiba laptop. One thing that many may not be aware of is that you do need a good amount of speed and bytes in order for the Windows to run smoothly and properly. My Mom has an Acer laptop and has half the number of GB's that I have. She has troubles with her Windows 7 and Internet Explorer because her computer speed is barely the minimum required to run the Windows 7.

Apparently two weeks ago Google announced that it is not supporting Chrome anymore due to the unfriendly user aspects to it. I never used it but my brother swears by it.

If you are having problems with the ads that come up on your Windows Explorer, you do need to go into your settings and change the things that your browser is allowed to put out. Get a computer whiz to fix these settings if you dont know how to do so. I never have any problems with ads popping up and being displayed.

For myself, I have had firefox and I was not as pleased with this as I am about the Internet Explorer program. I have heard from various computer whizes that the Vista program is not as friendly to use as the Windows 7. I dont know what the differences are, I am just saying what I have heard by the grapevine.

Anything that I want to keep and store, I just use my CD write program and make my CD's and/or DVD's. Of course I label and have a paper insert into the disc cover to tell me what is on them.

Just saying what works for me....


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Althea said:
> 
> 
> > All this computer talk is making my eyes glaze over: such a Luddite am I.
> ...


That is sooooo funny. I must send this on to my niece who tried to help me with Vista and said some of the exact things


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> I have not had any problems with the Windows 7 and the Internet Explorer. I have a Toshiba laptop. One thing that many may not be aware of is that you do need a good amount of speed and bytes in order for the Windows to run smoothly and properly. My Mom has an Acer laptop and has half the number of GB's that I have. She has troubles with her Windows 7 and Internet Explorer because her computer speed is barely the minimum required to run the Windows 7.
> 
> Apparently two weeks ago Google announced that it is not supporting Chrome anymore due to the unfriendly user aspects to it. I never used it but my brother swears by it.
> 
> ...


Windows 7 plus Internet Explorer requires about 1.2Gb of RAM to run smoothly, they're simply too cumbersome for the average netbook with a typical RAM of 500MB to 1GB, this is what causes the majority of users problems with both speed and stability. Firefox requires a good bit less memory, it also uses it slightly differently, this is why it is preferable for smaller devices. Whilst my big laptop could handle the memory demands, my other devices couldn't do so comfortably, in order to synchronise across all platforms I therefore use Firefox.

Firefox can be set to block pop-ups and you can add an advert-blocker, but such things can actually slow it down, it depends on what sites you visit and how laden they are with advertising.

With disc capacity, when you reach 70%, it's time to start thinking about either a radical sort through your files and installed programs or, a bigger computer; the fuller your drive gets, the more electronic gymnastics your computer has to perform every time you ask it to find something. That's a very simplified form of the logic anyway.

I'm not a great fan of CDs, they're very fragile and have a tendency to de-laminate after a number of years. Equally, I have very little faith in memory sticks and any other form of digital media, ink on paper will probably outlive them all. Cloud-based note systems like Evernote can run quite happily from a U3 smartdrive, getting them off your hard drive. But the real trick of it is good house-keeping and being pretty ruthless about how much and what you keep, rather than stuffing more and more files into a bulging drive like some demented squirrel on speed.

For me, computers are at present a 'necessary evill', I'd be far happier without them in my life. I still struggle to find a real need for one and I'm hoping for a nice big solar flare to make my mind up for me.

In April, the area I live in will switch over to digital tv, I can't help thinking this would be a good opportunity to dispose of it and utilise the space it occupies with something useful, like a bookshelf. I have the same feelings about telephones, in the UK a 1st Class letter has a better than 95% chance of arriving the next day; I'm seriously considering telling pople, if it's really important, write a letter. A few years ago a survey was conducted asking people what they would most miss were they to be ship-wrecked on a desert island, by far the most popular answer was the telephone; when asked what they would most enjoy not having, the answer was the same.

I may be able to use a computer, but do I really need one? More than that, does it enhance my quality of life? At the moment, I'm not convinced, that rubbish skip looks mighty enticing to me!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

dandylion said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Althea said:
> ...


I just watched the video very funny. I said pretty much the something.. I now own a mac & haven't had any problems.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Good to know about the reasons for firefox vs Internet Explorer! Thanks for the epiphany Dave.

My mother who is up in her 70's has had a computer now for a year. She is not convinced that she needs it but my brother bought it for her as a Christmas present. She keeps talking about not having it anymore. She likes to surf the internet and has a habit of saving everything she sees into her favorites. Needless to say, she has a lot of things saved. She will not go back to more than one quarter of the sites she has saved. But she saves them because she can! lol I do go and organize her favorites and delete some of the stuff that can not be pulled back up.

But my mom and brother visit each other with the web cams and so she enjoys that too. Mom was always one for writing letters and I think she wants everyone to go back to using Canada Post which has gotten really expensive. I like to talk on line to my son and others who dont live close to me.

Have a great day everyone!!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Having spent a considerable amount of time in the murky commercial world, I can tell you, the primary purpose of commercial television, radio and newspapers is to sell advertising space for soap powder, tooth paste and breakfast cereal, along with anything else that isn't illegal. Programmes and news aricles are simply devices to keep you watching, listening or reading interspersed btween the advertisements to keep you in the audience!

Television, radio, newspapers and now the internet cost money to run, they have to be paid for somehow, the people who invest capital in them expect a return on their investment. The alternatives are simple, do without or, fund them through subscription, charitable donation or, taxes. I'd personaslly vote for letting them all go bankrupt, but I think I may be in a very small minority!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > dandylion said:
> ...


It is recommended as an effective method of digitally taking and storig notes by a number of academic institutions. If you want to use a computer as a study aid, it's probably one of the best systems around.

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


yeah, in the middle of trying to figure out if I have the energy left, to study at the pressure cooker speeds now expected. As a semi-illiterate on computers, that seems like a real problem. my efforts at insertion, are awful, but I am too mean to use other than what I can on the Laptop, I suspect the glare sometimes, is not helping my eyes. I find these new fluorescents especially tiring. But the only major debt I have left is my student loan, most of it compounding interest.
8.50 a.m. Wednesday 25th. Was sunny, but clouds coming in, 19.5 degrees inside, a a little chilly in the breeze. 
Dogs breakfasted together at first. Second course involved a massive fight, THROUGH the front fence, and then the glass back door. Ringo's ancesters had to fight off wolves. Rufus just has probable pit bull some where in his.
Landlord due to stay 5 days this week, so have to carry on with the tidy up...


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Myfanwy/Ringo, It's still Tues, 3PM, here in Indianapolis, IN. (yesterday to you) 

Love this site so much  !!!!!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

The lemon pudding was very good. I made some lemon jelly with the lemons I had left from making lemon cello. It turned out rather good, not too sweet. Tastes yummy over vinella ice cream.


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

Loved the Hitler video, Dave. My niece's husband is a computer programmer. He may have seen it, but I'l allert him to it anyway. I'm sure he'll have a chuckle.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

When I retired, I splurged and bought a Mac laptop. It is different from a PC, but I have had no problems with it. I love computers, especially when they work correctly! Dave, if you didn't have a computer, you wouldn't be able to spend time with us and share all of your knowledge! That would be missed.


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> When I retired, I splurged and bought a Mac laptop. It is different from a PC, but I have had no problems with it. I love computers, especially when they work correctly! Dave, if you didn't have a computer, you wouldn't be able to spend time with us and share all of your knowledge! That would be missed.


I was going to get a Mac laptop and then won a Acer. It's nice but I would prefer a Mac. I've kept using my iPad for most of my computer use.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> When I retired, I splurged and bought a Mac laptop. It is different from a PC, but I have had no problems with it. I love computers, especially when they work correctly! Dave, if you didn't have a computer, you wouldn't be able to spend time with us and share all of your knowledge! That would be missed.


Mike got me a Mac because I was always crashing my PC. I do like it better than a PC.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh no dave - there are lots of people that feel the same way -me included. i still think a hand written letter beats email anyday - and you don't need to worry about a virus.

sam

Television, radio, newspapers and now the internet cost money to run, they have to be paid for somehow, the people who invest capital in them expect a return on their investment. The alternatives are simple, do without or, fund them through subscription, charitable donation or, taxes. I'd personaslly vote for letting them all go bankrupt, but I think I may be in a very small minority!

Dave[/quote]


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Kudos to your mom for trying to enter the 21st Century! Imagine ALL of the changes and developments she has witnessed over her lifetime! Whatever use she makes of the computer is great!
Carol (IL)



5mmdpns said:


> Good to know about the reasons for firefox vs Internet Explorer! Thanks for the epiphany Dave.
> 
> My mother who is up in her 70's has had a computer now for a year. She is not convinced that she needs it but my brother bought it for her as a Christmas present. She keeps talking about not having it anymore. She likes to surf the internet and has a habit of saving everything she sees into her favorites. Needless to say, she has a lot of things saved. She will not go back to more than one quarter of the sites she has saved. But she saves them because she can! lol I do go and organize her favorites and delete some of the stuff that can not be pulled back up.
> 
> ...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

capitalism? Is it a bad word/concept? Maybe it just behoves us to be alert and cautious. One does have a right to earn a living.....however cleverly one can.....


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

I often wonder how much a publication is funded by advertising in comparison with subscriptions or single sales. Local radio and TV are completely funded by advertising and they are lucrative investments.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Hello to all: The discussion of computers if very helpful. I am using an old computer that was a cast off from a friend. I have the entire bible and many of the articles written by the Watchtower stored on it and they upgrade every year. Mine sometimes rebels, but not often. Over the weekend I had a prob. with it stopping freequently in the middle of what I was trying to read or write and it was frustrating. Today it is working reasonably well. I don't have Windows 7 or Vista. But at lease have the capacity to stay up with the posts and pictures and 0btain the patterns that I wish to work on. I don't have a large number of contacts that I converse with so for the most part I am OK. I can prepare my lessons in both the bible and for class and look up info as needed and am grateful for these pleasures. I am not much for manipulating pictures at this time, but maybe in the future. I have bookmarked this so that I can refer to it when I need it. 
Thanks Dave for all the suggestions in cloud storage. This may prove useful. Do you need Vista or Windows 7 to utilize Evernote and the other applications that you mentioned. 
Thanks for the site for Sheltie rescue- that may prove fruitful for me.
Sam: I am still wrestling with the feather and fan(Can't make the number of stitches to stay correct. Please pm me your pattern as the wording may prove more readable for me. 
(It is somewhat obscure in the pattern that I am using.)
Coconut buns seen right up my aisle. When my kitchen is restored to order, I plan to try them. I love lemon recipes too. 
Just returned from the hematologist it seem that I have a ]
problem with M protein which may be indicative of multiple myeloma- the type to be determined. Appointments for more lab tests and bone scan to determine. I really was not terribly surprised as symptoms have been lingering for some time without specific diagnosis and I knew for a few years that something is awry. Just one more thing to add to the myriad of diseases which I have. 
Thanks for your patience all. Today was a most beautiful day. I imagine around 78 degrees clear with a gorgeous sunset this evening. It is 6:68 pm now. Signing off 
marlark marge.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

LadyRN49 said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > When I retired, I splurged and bought a Mac laptop. It is different from a PC, but I have had no problems with it. I love computers, especially when they work correctly! Dave, if you didn't have a computer, you wouldn't be able to spend time with us and share all of your knowledge! That would be missed.
> ...


My DD got an Acer. It is the really small one. She doesn't use it much because she now has a work laptop. She also uses my computer. We have two really old PCs that are rarely used.


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks for the Somoan Coconut Buns, Myfanwy. They sound yummy!


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

My Dad attended one basic computer class at the technical school and decided he liked computers. He then went out and bought a top of the line computer. Finished his semester of classes. He put all of us to shame with his skills. He was a young man of 80 at the time. He would say if you're not learning you as well be dead.



cmaliza said:


> Kudos to your mom for trying to enter the 21st Century! Imagine ALL of the changes and developments she has witnessed over her lifetime! Whatever use she makes of the computer is great!
> Carol (IL)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

fibrefay said:


> Thanks for the Somoan Coconut Buns, Myfanwy. They sound yummy!


It's a good idea to have a napkin handy!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Myfanwy/Ringo, It's still Tues, 3PM, here in Indianapolis, IN. (yesterday to you)
> 
> Love this site so much  !!!!!!


Funny thing -time zones. Samoa came from yesterday to today on the 30th December [this year just gone] makes life so much easier when Fale is flying! 6.53p.m., Wednesday, we had a summer's day again-more rain tomorrow. Wettest December on Record for much of the country!!


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

thewren said:


> marge - when i use the feather and fan pattern to make a dishrag i do it on size 8 needles - you might try that.
> 
> am
> 
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Hello to all: The discussion of computers if very helpful. I am using an old computer that was a cast off from a friend. I have the entire bible and many of the articles written by the Watchtower stored on it and they upgrade every year. Mine sometimes rebels, but not often. Over the weekend I had a prob. with it stopping freequently in the middle of what I was trying to read or write and it was frustrating. Today it is working reasonably well. I don't have Windows 7 or Vista. But at lease have the capacity to stay up with the posts and pictures and 0btain the patterns that I wish to work on. I don't have a large number of contacts that I converse with so for the most part I am OK. I can prepare my lessons in both the bible and for class and look up info as needed and am grateful for these pleasures. I am not much for manipulating pictures at this time, but maybe in the future. I have bookmarked this so that I can refer to it when I need it.
> Thanks Dave for all the suggestions in cloud storage. This may prove useful. Do you need Vista or Windows 7 to utilize Evernote and the other applications that you mentioned.
> Thanks for the site for Sheltie rescue- that may prove fruitful for me.
> Sam: I am still wrestling with the feather and fan(Can't make the number of stitches to stay correct. Please pm me your pattern as the wording may prove more readable for me.
> ...


How I love California's climate, particularly at this time of year!

Evernote works with virtually every computer and smartphone there is, because you access it over the web, all you need is an internet connection. You may find it very useful for your researches, it is brilliant at keeping small notes and quotations, thse can then be stitched together to create a complete paper or article. The system allows you to 'tag' individual items with keywords, this makes searching much easier.

It is worth downloading the instruction manual and reading it through before you start throwing everything into your account, the more systematic you are with tagging entries, the more efficient it will be. I know people who have composed everything from an essay to a doctorial thesis and more than one script-writer keeps track of his characters by storing story-lines on it, indexing is a cinch and beats the systems offered by either _MSWord_ or _OpenOffice_. Although you'll probably use a full word processor to prepare the final piece by cutting and pasting paragraphs from Evernote into a master document, checking and ordering references and the bibliography can be very tedious; in this respect it's like a card index system, only digital.

For patterns, cookery receipts, shopping lists, household to-do lists, holiday checklists, travel arrangements &c., it's also useful. I automatically email hotel reservations, travel confirmations, theatre and event tickets to my Evernote account, I can bring them up on my smartphone when I arrive, thus making such transactons completely paperless. I even use _Evernote_ when I compose my opening message on a Friday!

I can only speak as I find, but it works for me, I've never had any security issues with it and it has never let me down. The institutions I give lectures for recommend it, as do many schools. _The Lad_ and his chums are currently studying for their 'A' levels and they use it both for composing essays and for revision, their school also recommends it.

It's a good tool but, as with anything, how well it works is up to the user. It isn't difficult to use, but the better you understand its functions, the better it will work for your application, planning pays dividends!

For more info, visit the website at:

www.Evernote.com

If all you're storing is text and JPEG images, the free version will give you more than enough capacity, 60MB per month upload is a lot of words!

Hope that helps
Dave

p.s. I hope your health problems are easily treatable so you can continue with all your activities.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

wannabear said:


> I often wonder how much a publication is funded by advertising in comparison with subscriptions or single sales. Local radio and TV are completely funded by advertising and they are lucrative investments.


That's why we have the BBC, paid for by public subscrition; independence from commercial and government interference is guaranteed, simply because it cannot be bought. The mere presnce of the BBC as an alternative keeps commercial broadcasters, more or less, honest and maintains standards; without it, standards would probably drop to the lowest common denominator.

I avoid politics whenever posside, but in this respect I do have a view, I like a balance between competing forces and systems!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> capitalism? Is it a bad word/concept? Maybe it just behoves us to be alert and cautious. One does have a right to earn a living.....however cleverly one can.....


I don't have a problem with capitalism, I have no objection to somebody earning a comfortable living, I'm not too keen on funding his next Ferrari though!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> When I retired, I splurged and bought a Mac laptop. It is different from a PC, but I have had no problems with it. I love computers, especially when they work correctly! Dave, if you didn't have a computer, you wouldn't be able to spend time with us and share all of your knowledge! That would be missed.


I'm glad you're happy with your Mac, they are a good alternative. Thanks, my computer is working at the moment, so it looks like I'll be around for a while yet. I think it's probably more a question of whether I'll replace it.

Dave


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > dandylion said:
> ...


Hi Dave,

It's 3:59 am here, can't sleep, so here I am. My cat is going crazy. As far as "invest capital" in regard to the internet.....that is their problem, the big monopoly giants. The internet was always free until it was "harnessed" for profit. The invested part is control of our computers so that they can shove their products into our faces. Remember the days when competition was encouraged, small businesses grew. Well the greedy power hungry were biding their time and here they are full force ahead spreading their media crap about our responsibility to support their capital investment. If I stepped on any ones toes, just say "ouch" and pull in your fangs.

Ebay as well as Amazon and other e-commerce sites have progressed and I do appreciate the forward marketing. The bidding on any ole thing has now become more of a shopping experience. You can still sell your junk, opps I mean collectible items, but since the economy is so flat, that has dissipated--first hand experience here. I have accepted that the era of selling off grandma's things of the past at bid up prices is over. It is unfortunate in a way because now these things will be tossed and lost forever but that is sentiment--we move on.

Okay I have gone on too long. Another FYI. Does everyone know about the solar storm and how it does affect the internet, your GPS, all satellite supported cell phones and you can experience crashes or reboots because of it. It is like a strong magnetic field or force that causes strange things. Hopefully the worst has passed. Here's one article: http://www.zdnet.com/photos/duck-theres-a-solar-storm-going-on/6340660?tag=nl.e589


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> > capitalism? Is it a bad word/concept? Maybe it just behoves us to be alert and cautious. One does have a right to earn a living.....however cleverly one can.....
> ...


It isn't capitalism it self--it is the out of control, anything goes, atmosphere we are in right now. In the US deregulation has now jeopardized our lives. Just the unleashed use of chemicals in the agricultural business is one good example. Another is the anti-monopoly laws have been flattened so that competition has been eliminated and prices are through the roof as well as the reduced quality or safety of our food sources. World marketing is good it evens out the economies but small businesses must be part of the picture to keep perspective.

Yes, everyone has a right to earn a living but at the expense of the majority??


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Okay I have gone on too long. Another FYI. Does everyone know about the solar storm and how it does affect the internet, your GPS, all satellite supported cell phones and you can experience crashes or reboots because of it. It is like a strong magnetic field or force that causes strange things. Hopefully the worst has passed. Here's one article: http://www.zdnet.com/photos/duck-theres-a-solar-storm-going-on/6340660?tag=nl.e589


The Northern Lights have been enjoyed by people in the North of England and we're approching _Solar Max_. Sadly none of the computer giants have been affected and doubtless the internet porn industry is carrying on as usual, it's too much to hope that'd disappear in a cloud of static!

Imagine, how would we manage if all the toasters controlled by micro-processors suddenly stopped working? It could mean the end of civilisation as we know it!

Dave


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > Okay I have gone on too long. Another FYI. Does everyone know about the solar storm and how it does affect the internet, your GPS, all satellite supported cell phones and you can experience crashes or reboots because of it. It is like a strong magnetic field or force that causes strange things. Hopefully the worst has passed. Here's one article: http://www.zdnet.com/photos/duck-theres-a-solar-storm-going-on/6340660?tag=nl.e589
> ...


As usual you keep it lite. thanks. Don't know if the solar storm has an affect on weather but our southern states have been experiencing severe tornadoes. and yes that would be devastating if our toasters suddenly stopped working. Can you imagine coffee and no toast? back to the fork over the burner. toasting in the oven makes toast too hard for old teeth. Finally feeling a bit drowsy so off to try to sleep.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Morning all. It's a very wet Wednesday at 6:35am, DH just left for work. It stormed all night, we had thunder and lightening loud and close enough that I jumped out of bed and unplugged the computer, and I do mean jumped, straight up, thought it was over head. 
We didn't lose power here thank goodness, though parts of San Antonio did . 
There's a trapmpoline on top of a power pole somewhere. 
Well, we need rain, I guess we got rain, the horse pasture out back has enough water on it that I can see ripples in the little bit of light shining that way. 
Hope you all have a great, safe day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Morning all. It's a very wet Wednesday at 6:35am, DH just left for work. It stormed all night, we had thunder and lightening loud and close enough that I jumped out of bed and unplugged the computer, and I do mean jumped, straight up, thought it was over head.
> We didn't lose power here thank goodness, though parts of San Antonio did .
> There's a trapmpoline on top of a power pole somewhere.
> Well, we need rain, I guess we got rain, the horse pasture out back has enough water on it that I can see ripples in the little bit of light shining that way.
> Hope you all have a great, safe day.


Hi Poledra65, done my usual early wake up it is2a.m. Thursday, how are you?
listening to some of my favourite music.The dogs are sound asleep on floor beside me. weather is still, and a little chill, at aguess about 19 degrees [celsius] house is still at not like day time at present, as the workmen compact the earthworking they are doing, I keep nodding off to a doze- had some help yesterday cleanig up acorner of the garden that had got over groan,[ am leaving that one in!!] My Samoan neighbour told me at home most people buy their pagi popo from thr baker.

I intend soon to work again on the keke pua'a, need a proper steaming basket. a full pig's head will cost around 3-6 dollars, I better stop, but wish you , and all a Happy Day!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

People here like to bury a whole pig in the ground over a fire and leave it for several hours or a day or 2 and roast the pig that way. It's very good, but takes a while. 
Here in Texas, we are Beef eaters, Bbq slowly over low heat. 
Have a great day. We are getting ready to replant our garden soon also.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy Australian Day to all those in or from Australia.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Happy Birthday to Robert Burns, Scots poet. It's also Irish Coffee Day. Tomorrow (1/26) is Australia Day. Can any of our Aussie KPers educate us about what is being celebrated? Is it just the glory of Australia, or some special event/happening? Best of all is Friday (1/27) CHOCOLATE CAKE DAY!!! I'm expecting some great recipes at next week's tea party!
Have a good day to day; find something to celebrate...even if it's just the fact that you didn't have to frog anything!
Carol (IL)


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

wannabear said:


> I often wonder how much a publication is funded by advertising in comparison with subscriptions or single sales. Local radio and TV are completely funded by advertising and they are lucrative investments.


The first thing I do when I receive a new magazine is go through and tear out all the pages of drug ads. When I'm finished, the magazine is pretty thin. Our subscription payments must be gravy to the publishers.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Happy Birthday to Robert Burns, Scots poet. It's also Irish Coffee Day. Tomorrow (1/26) is Australia Day. Can any of our Aussie KPers educate us about what is being celebrated? Is it just the glory of Australia, or some special event/happening? Best of all is Friday (1/27) CHOCOLATE CAKE DAY!!! I'm expecting some great recipes at next week's tea party!
> Have a good day to day; find something to celebrate...even if it's just the fact that you didn't have to frog anything!
> Carol (IL)


Every day that I wake up and I'm still alive is a day to celebrate for me! I remember my MIL used to say that.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

The strange milder weather that North America has been experiencing since summer 2011 and will continue to summer 2012, is due to the _la nina_ effect that comes around every so many years. It is opposite to the _ el nineo_ effect. The farmer's almanac and the meterologists have all talked about this. Of course there are some that have to jump on the global warming band wagon about it. Truth be told these two effects have been happening for centuries upon centuries and have nothing to do with global warming. This is just my understanding of weather. Now the _la nina_ effects are being felt in the southern hemisphere. The flooding in Australia this past year was part of it.
Be safe everyone!!


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Apparently two weeks ago Google announced that it is not supporting Chrome anymore due to the unfriendly user aspects to it. I never used it but my brother swears by it
> 
> Just saying what works for me....


My daughter has Google Chrome and keeps telling me I need to get it. When I first saw this about Google dropping it, I went looking for some news about that. I can't find any. DD has not had any notices that her Chrome is going away. So maybe that's still OK.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

wannabear said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently two weeks ago Google announced that it is not supporting Chrome anymore due to the unfriendly user aspects to it. I never used it but my brother swears by it
> ...


I tried chrome and liked the way it worked fine. But it did not have some printing options that I use all the time and I saw no way to provide some feedback about what was needed. So I did not bother again.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you are so right patty - i forgot to mention to use markers - they have saved my butt many times. especially useful when doing feather and fan

sam



pattys76 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > marge - when i use the feather and fan pattern to make a dishrag i do it on size 8 needles - you might try that.
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

mjs said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


There are also problems with the downloading of things from chrome users. Other KP members on other forum topics have noticed this but when they do not use the chrome application, they have no problems either.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> The strange milder weather that North America has been experiencing since summer 2011 and will continue to summer 2012, is due to the _la nina_ effect that comes around every so many years. It is opposite to the _ el nineo_ effect. The farmer's almanac and the meterologists have all talked about this. Of course there are some that have to jump on the global warming band wagon about it. Truth be told these two effects have been happening for centuries upon centuries and have nothing to do with global warming. This is just my understanding of weather. Now the _la nina_ effects are being felt in the southern hemisphere. The flooding in Australia this past year was part of it.
> Be safe everyone!!


our weather pundits have told us too, that it is the so called la nina, at present. I understand the peoples of Peru were very familiar with the pattern, and that a particularly bad one coincided with the arrival of the Conquistadors, and Christianity.
That is how it came to be called 'el nino', or 'The Christ Child'.
It was a very mixed blessing for the 1st nations peoples of America.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> you are so right patty - i forgot to mention to use markers - they have saved my butt many times. especially useful when doing feather and fan
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> There are also problems with the downloading of things from chrome users. Other KP members on other forum topics have noticed this but when they do not use the chrome application, they have no problems either.


So you mean if DD, who has Chrome, sends me something from her computer, I would have trouble with it? That would be easy to test. I don't have Chrome.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Myfanwy,
I made the coconut buns they are DELISH!!!!!! THANK YOU soooooo much. I will be passing this onto my 2 oldest daughters. :-D :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Dear Sam, do you think the idea someone had recently of straw markers would work, if the straw was large enough, chopped in sections. and sliced for easy removal. I have never seen a proper marker here!!!?

i'm not sure straw would make a marker that would hold up - i used to use paper clips - cheap and easy and they come in colors. you can also use circles made of yarn. you just need a way to separate each repeat of the pattern.

sam


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > The strange milder weather that North America has been experiencing since summer 2011 and will continue to summer 2012, is due to the _la nina_ effect that comes around every so many years. It is opposite to the _ el nineo_ effect. The farmer's almanac and the meterologists have all talked about this. Of course there are some that have to jump on the global warming band wagon about it. Truth be told these two effects have been happening for centuries upon centuries and have nothing to do with global warming. This is just my understanding of weather. Now the _la nina_ effects are being felt in the southern hemisphere. The flooding in Australia this past year was part of it.
> ...


Actually "el nino" means boy and "la nina" means girl. When it is applied to the weather systems, one is gentle and the other is not. Here is more on the weather stuff.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_Ni%C3%B1a

El Nino Jesus means the Christ Child.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

wannabear said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > There are also problems with the downloading of things from chrome users. Other KP members on other forum topics have noticed this but when they do not use the chrome application, they have no problems either.
> ...


If someone (ie. Woman) tried to download something from the internet and used the Chrome to do it, the Woman would find that part, some, a line or two, or none would download correctly. This is especially true for those who are using Chrome to download patterns (just coming from other other KP members who have used Chrome for downloading patterns). 
I dont know about if Woman sends you something using Chrome, if that will interfer with what you actually get.

Other than what I have said about Chrome, I dont know anything more.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

hey all you KP tea party people! here is something for discussion: the dump trucks are going past my house filled with snow! they are removing snow build up from somewhere around the town and dumping it at the lake. The snow is clean so no worries about the lake being polluted from that! haha, I think that they should haul it to the snow/ski hill for jumps and such stuff!! :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> hey all you KP tea party people! here is something for discussion: the dump trucks are going past my house filled with snow! they are removing snow build up from somewhere around the town and dumping it at the lake. The snow is clean so no worries about the lake being polluted from that! haha, I think that they should haul it to the snow/ski hill for jumps and such stuff!! :lol:


That would be a good idea. No fear of snow pilling up here as soon as we get a little snow it rains.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Southern Gal: I am jealous-How I would adore having a Sheltie right now, as I am alone and unused to being without canine pal. I miss my shelties terribly. They don't seem very available any more and when I looked on line, they were $1000+ for a puppy. I haven't been to a dog show and have lost contact with my compadres and no longer have addresses or even locales. Everyone here moves so much,except me, I still live in the house I was born in.
> I have a huge back yard and loved to watch the shelties herd every afternoon at 3:00. Yours must be very diminutive as mine were 15-16 in. at the shoulder, I can't remember how much they weighed anymore. They were such devoted companions and so easy to train. Your mention brings back many happy memories of dog shows and nights of grooming when I came home from work or getting ready for a show. I was the hostess for the local Sheltie club one year. Lots and lots of fun for years. Is yours sable and white or tricolor or blue? It is very rainy the last few days and very cold too. I am looking forward to being able to do tai chi in the park soon. Haven't worked out my problem with feather and fan yet, but will try again this evening. I wish I had made some nice hot vegetable soup for this evening and I am looking for new or different seasonings to give mine a new lift. I'll keep watching: I know someone had just what I am looking for... Marlark Marge.


marge our sheltie in her youth weighed up to 17 lbs in winter and summer dropped to 15, outside more with us. she is a tri color or was, now she has not as much dk on her as she seems to be going gray, dogs do that too i guess. bless her heart, she is totally deaf now. so we have to touch her to get her attention. when we got her, she had papers, but we had her fixed as we weren't into having puppies. she was our constant companion. and an only child for most of her life, except when for 7 yrs we had a large lopp eared rabbit, Buggs who we kept up at night, but in the day, was loose to run in our yard and bailey only knew her as her play mate. when we lost buggs, bailey morned her and searched for her in the yard for wks. bailey has the sweetest personality and loves everyone. she and dad still go to bed around 9ish and when he wants to be up later, she worries and stands in the door way, like to say, have you forgotten. she is very short and with fur looks to be chubby, but its all hair.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I use Google Chrome for my main browser and have found absolutely no problems downloading or printing anything. I also have Firefox which works okay, but I like the way Chrome works the best. All my pattern downloads have downloaded very easily and quickly as well as any pictures, etc...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

myfenwy - i just started a dishrag using the feather and fan pattern. if you look at the pattern you will notice that each pattern consists of 24 stitches. you will want to place a marker every 24 stitches. now, when you start out - talk the pattern outloud - "k2tog-once, k2tog - twice, k2og - three, k2tog - 4" - then "yok1, yok2, yok3, yok4,lk yok5, yok6, yod7, yok8". and then "k2tog - once, k2tog - twice, k2tog - 3, k2tog - 4". you should be against your first marker. repeat, repeat, etc.

for me - if i am having trouble with a pattern i will talk in out outloud as i am doing it. i think it makes me pay closer attention to what i am doing.

make sure that when you are doing the 8 yo's that you do do a yo each time. if i make a mistake that is generally where i make it.

it truly is an easy pattern and not difficult to memorize. i think once you get going you will have no trouble.

sam


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I use Google Chrome for my main browser and have found absolutely no problems downloading or printing anything. I also have Firefox which works okay, but I like the way Chrome works the best. All my pattern downloads have downloaded very easily and quickly as well as any pictures, etc...


Good to know this Poledra. I have not used Chrome so I can not speak as to its dependability. Just going on rumors of others.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > I use Google Chrome for my main browser and have found absolutely no problems downloading or printing anything. I also have Firefox which works okay, but I like the way Chrome works the best. All my pattern downloads have downloaded very easily and quickly as well as any pictures, etc...
> ...


 Yes, and we are all different in our preferences too which makes it even more interesting. My thoughts are, if you have a browser/program that you like and works for you, don't switch, the moment you do it all seems to fall apart. lol...And suddenly you are getting all kinds of things popping up that you have to figure out how to get rid of. 
So whatever you already have, if you like it, just keep using it. 
:thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> > This is my 1st post to the tea party. I've enjoyed reading the recipes Dave posts and hearing about the different projects everyone is working on. I'm in Illinois a little less than a mile from O'Hare Airport. We have about 5 inches of snow and it's supposed to continue until midnight. Going to continue to look through some of the posts on KP and then tuck in for a night of knitting while watching the Blackhawks game.
> ...


My MBA graduation was at Navy Pier also - I was eligible for the December grads, but opted to graduate in May -- we had a beautiful day. Thankfully, it is indoors - but it's at the end of the pier so there is some walking through cold parking garages and lakeside pier. Congratulations to the graduate.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra65 said:
> ...


It is what I do. I say, "if you have learned something, and if it aint broke, then it dont need fixin!" haha, how many times havent I got myself into a frogging situation because I think the pattern is going in the wrong direction instead of being "patient and having a wait and see" attitude!!!


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

We went out for my birthday today for lunch. We went to Longhorn Steakhouse & I had a filet & fresh water lobster tail & a free icecream sundae. The lobster tail was so tender it just melted in my mouth. My birthday was on Monday. Sam thanks for the new Feather & Fan pattern. I am using one with an 18 stitch repeat & size 10.5 needles. It comes out ok execpt for where it rolls up at the bottom a little bit. Sam on the 244 stitch Feather & fan are the other rows the same?
Lisa


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lisa - maybe the 24 st pattern won't roll as badly since it will be more stretched out. in the dishrag i am doing now i have four ksts on each side as a border and four ksts in the middle to separate the two patterns. i have never done this - will see how it turns out. i think once you are done knitting whatever you are knitting and maybe block it a little you will be able to fix the bit of rolling.

sam


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks Sam
Lisa


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

A few pages back someone asked what Australia Day was. It remembers the Day when the British flag was raised in 1788 when the First Fleet arrived with its load of convicts to settle here in a unsettled land. The land belonged to noone and so they were free to take snd use hwat land they wanted. Now it is acknowledged that this was not the case- in actual fact it had been occupied and cared for very wedll by the roginal inhabitants for a very long time. So ehile we still celebrate Australia Day for many we are unsure whether we are celebrating or remembering.
Many people have BBQs today and lamb is popular (but I am not sure whether this is traditional- after all lamb used to be cheap- or a push by lamb producers to get us to eat it. I won't be doing anything special. Walk soon before it gets hot, listen to the cricket until 3pm when it will be on TV and knit, knit, knit. Tomorrow I will go to the cricket. Australia are once again on top. But we will see how India bat today- this will likely be the telling day for a possible result in the game.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> Dear Sam, do you think the idea someone had recently of straw markers would work, if the straw was large enough, chopped in sections. and sliced for easy removal. I have never seen a proper marker here!!!?
> 
> i'm not sure straw would make a marker that would hold up - i used to use paper clips - cheap and easy and they come in colors. you can also use circles made of yarn. you just need a way to separate each repeat of the pattern.
> 
> sam


Brilliant idea! Thanks Sam! Roll on Tuesday! this is stoney broke day


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> myfenwy - i just started a dishrag using the feather and fan pattern. if you look at the pattern you will notice that each pattern consists of 24 stitches. you will want to place a marker every 24 stitches. now, when you start out - talk the pattern outloud - "k2tog-once, k2tog - twice, k2og - three, k2tog - 4" - then "yok1, yok2, yok3, yok4,lk yok5, yok6, yod7, yok8". and then "k2tog - once, k2tog - twice, k2tog - 3, k2tog - 4". you should be against your first marker. repeat, repeat, etc.
> 
> for me - if i am having trouble with a pattern i will talk in out outloud as i am doing it. i think it makes me pay closer attention to what i am doing.
> 
> ...


one thing that seems easy, is there are so few rows, the piece that I am waiting for more settled times, because I am not prepared to fudge, is 12 or 14 rows long, with no real 'rest' row, where you can switch off!
We are suddenly having summer my sitting room is at 26degrees, I have the fan on so I can think more clearly- I would be absolutely hopeless in the tropics. I am really keen to try a feather and fan for a dish rag, would be interested to know more about your circular design, m.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> A few pages back someone asked what Australia Day was. It remembers the Day when the British flag was raised in 1788 when the First Fleet arrived with its load of convicts to settle here in a unsettled land. The land belonged to noone and so they were free to take snd use hwat land they wanted. Now it is acknowledged that this was not the case- in actual fact it had been occupied and cared for very wedll by the roginal inhabitants for a very long time. So ehile we still celebrate Australia Day for many we are unsure whether we are celebrating or remembering.
> Many people have BBQs today and lamb is popular (but I am not sure whether this is traditional- after all lamb used to be cheap- or a push by lamb producers to get us to eat it. I won't be doing anything special. Walk soon before it gets hot, listen to the cricket until 3pm when it will be on TV and knit, knit, knit. Tomorrow I will go to the cricket. Australia are once again on top. But we will see how India bat today- this will likely be the telling day for a possible result in the game.


I'll wish you an exciting time for your day out, I am guilty of having kept the telly off for several days, the world will still be there!! lol,m.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Myfanwy,
> I made the coconut buns they are DELISH!!!!!! THANK YOU soooooo much. I will be passing this onto my 2 oldest daughters. :-D :thumbup:


really glad to hear that NanaCaren- you have made my day a lot brighter -thank you!!, m.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Myfanwy,
> ...


You are very welcome.


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

Imagine, how would we manage if all the toasters controlled by micro-processors suddenly stopped working? It could mean the end of civilisation as we know it!

Dave[/quote]

I never use my toaster, just my cast-iron skillet..Just had to throw this in for the laugh....Della


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

Dear Sam, do you think the idea someone had recently of straw markers would work, if the straw was large enough, chopped in sections. and sliced for easy removal. I have never seen a proper marker here!!!?
hope you are enjoying your day, and have a mountain of energy! 

I have found the O-rings from a hardware store work great as markers, some are colored, but if not just tie a piece of scrap yarn thru them. As they are rubber, they stay in place well and also do a little stretch if needed to go from one needle to the next.....Della


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> Today is my lazy do nothing that I don't want to day because today is my 50th birthday. We are going out to eat on Wednesday because the weather is supposed to be better. It is also my Aunt Annie's Birthday I was born on her 13th birthday & her daughter was born on my mom's birthday. Sam we had a bad rain storm last night & it is raining again today. Hugs to all who are feeling poorly.
> Lisa


Happy Birthday Lisa!!


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

Have enjoyed the day with everyone. Off to bed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

As well as Australia Day it is Republic Day in India. So todays cricket began with the national anthems of both countries. According to Daves favourite info source (Wikipedia) it commemorates the coming into force of the constitution in 1950- with independence having been 15 August 1947.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > you are so right patty - i forgot to mention to use markers - they have saved my butt many times. especially useful when doing feather and fan
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Myfawny If you can't find regular stitch markers, buy the small ponytail holders. If your pattern has different types of repeats you can use different colors to seperate them from the other types. You can find them in Wal-Mart or even in the dollar stores.[/quote]

myfenwy - just curious - do you have walmart or dollar stores close to you - i didn't know if they had made it to nz or not.

sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > thewrensam
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> Myfawny If you can't find regular stitch markers, buy the small ponytail holders. If your pattern has different types of repeats you can use different colors to seperate them from the other types. You can find them in Wal-Mart or even in the dollar stores.


myfenwy - just curious - do you have walmart or dollar stores close to you - i didn't know if they had made it to nz or not.

sam[/quote]

you are on the ball Sam !! No Walmart is a non starter here, along with things like IKEA- we are just too small a market. we have had K mart for years now, but our local one is intended for people with vehicles, so I almost never go- and any way I think they may stock very different sorts of things. We have many, usually Asian owned and stocked dollar shops, but you have to watch because it can be the old maxim, 'cheap and shoddy' I have made sooo many blunders in my work today, but the garden is getting slowly knocked into shape, and I got the kitchen sink tidied after supper, something I seldom achieve. but I am trying to think of it as water play as we would have had when the kids were at preschool. I am sitting directly in front of the fan, and my brain is starting to function a little better. Also the nephew, whose trip to Australia to look for work was funded by me, has finally returned the money he owed, so I can buy some food. the deep freeze is almost empty- a good chance to scrape off the ice! My goodness, the DH has abig appetite these days. He literally forgets that he has eaten, but the support nurse assures me it's much better that way than when they start to refuse food. Hope you have had a good productive day!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hi darowil! I see I got the wrong day for the Cricket Test, do hope you enjoy your outing!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The other thing I meant to mention re sorting ones needles, esp. DPN's which you always have to check with a gauge. 
A while ago I sorted mine using little rubber bands. these have now perished and stuck to the needles. FireballDave suggested trying a soak in spirit vinegar. I could not find a suitable dish to soak them in, so I tried soaking cotton wool and just rubbing. Works a treat! thanks FireballDave!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> The other thing I meant to mention re sorting ones needles, esp. DPN's which you always have to check with a gauge.
> A while ago I sorted mine using little rubber bands. these have now perished and stuck to the needles. FireballDave suggested trying a soak in spirit vinegar. I could not find a suitable dish to soak them in, so I tried soaking cotton wool and just rubbing. Works a treat! thanks FireballDave!


Rubber bands are natural, acetic acid works like a charm!

Dave


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> myfenwy - i just started a dishrag using the feather and fan pattern. if you look at the pattern you will notice that each pattern consists of 24 stitches. you will want to place a marker every 24 stitches. now, when you start out - talk the pattern outloud - "k2tog-once, k2tog - twice, k2og - three, k2tog - 4" - then "yok1, yok2, yok3, yok4,lk yok5, yok6, yod7, yok8". and then "k2tog - once, k2tog - twice, k2tog - 3, k2tog - 4". you should be against your first marker. repeat, repeat, etc.
> 
> for me - if i am having trouble with a pattern i will talk in out outloud as i am doing it. i think it makes me pay closer attention to what i am doing.
> 
> ...


LOL Sam----that is exactly what I do too, only I find I don't need the markers that way.
How would you edge a scarf using that pattern? I wish I added an edge....may have to frog it and start over.

:-(


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> We went out for my birthday today for lunch. We went to Longhorn Steakhouse & I had a filet & fresh water lobster tail & a free icecream sundae. The lobster tail was so tender it just melted in my mouth. My birthday was on Monday. Sam thanks for the new Feather & Fan pattern. I am using one with an 18 stitch repeat & size 10.5 needles. It comes out ok execpt for where it rolls up at the bottom a little bit. Sam on the 244 stitch Feather & fan are the other rows the same?
> Lisa


That is the 3rd row......1st row-K across, 2nd row P across, 3rd row K2tog's & YOs (per Sams' directions), 4th row-P across (can also be K across if you want the wavy line)
hope that helps
kerry


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Myfanwy,
> I made the coconut buns they are DELISH!!!!!! THANK YOU soooooo much. I will be passing this onto my 2 oldest daughters. :-D :thumbup:


Myfanwy----these look so yummy, however, I'm a carb-watcher & waiting for a special occasion to make these. I'm hoping to see some more Samoan dishes....hint, hint.......... We love trying new cuisines!!!


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> I should have written down who I am replying to- please excuse my heat addled brain! Because I have only ever used a different coloured yarn I have always marked on the work itself, rather than the needle, my apologies for being so dense, but I don't quite follow how to use the ponytail holders- I should certainly be able to find something, all our local shops seem to be becoming 1,2 or 3 $ shops!! I guess if they are on the needle, you can slide them off. Sorry for the silly questions.
> Has the weather been very bad, it seems to have been a very quiet Tea Party day today? Have personally got caught up in some procrastinated gardening. Thanks very much for the input, yours etc, myfanwy.


I can sympathize with being heat-addled. Of course we are cool right now, but in summer I'm useless. Yep, you just pass the stitch marker from one needle to the other when it comes along. The little pony tail holders are a very inexpensive item in any store. They come in different sizes, and the smallest are about big enough to fit on your finger. They have soft knit coverings, so they don't pull out the hair of the little ones. And yes, usually multi-colored in the package.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Dear Sam, I seem to remember you were interested in the Samoan Coconut Bun recipe[receipt] I was trying to be clever and convert it into American usage, but on reflection I think I better stick to what I know, and suggest that you use it as a starting point.
> my original bun recipe was worked out by an NZ icon, Alison Holst. I have varied it a little, but thought I better give her the credit.
> the pagi popo I have been working at getting right fior quite a number of years, so I do take some credit for that!!
> Pagi Popo [bunggy po po]
> ...


I am "bumping" this forward for those of us who missed this in the beginning--this sounds like an adventure as well as a very good recipe/receipt and needs a try. Thanks, myfanwy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

.


kerryn said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Myfanwy,
> ...


carb? as in jenny craig? or carb as in coeliac?. I am seriously overweight myself- adverse reaction to a drug I am legally forced to take- I restrict myself to one bun at a time [often one per batch]'
. I have made a promise with the neighbour [the Samoan one] that we will work on 'keke pua'a' the Samoan simplified version of the Chinese steamed meat bun. If you like Brawn, you may well like the keke pua'a the pua'a or pig is at the centre of much Samoan Ritual, and Celebration, and is deemed by the anthropologists to have reached Samoa with them in their original landings in the group of Islands...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> .
> 
> 
> kerryn said:
> ...


carb as in carbohydrates. For many people who have illnesses such as diabetes, too many carbohydrates are a big no-no because they convert so easily into sugar in the body. Complex carbohydrates (ie. whole wheat flour) are better than the simple carbohydrates (ie. white flour).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Sam, I seem to remember you were interested in the Samoan Coconut Bun recipe[receipt] I was trying to be clever and convert it into American usage, but on reflection I think I better stick to what I know, and suggest that you use it as a starting point.
> ...


which now has the corrections for the typos that were bugging me !!! with thanks to the DH who has high standards of cultural excellence, and the many Samoan ladies over time who have shared with me their own method of making these scrumptious buns for those who love coconut...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


there is also the carb [gluten problem] for the coeliac { the australian born younger neighbour who is angry with me - something to do with the feral cats.. long story.....} if any one with this issue [coeliac] is interested in trying this recipe, I can make a few suggestions for how to go about it...

Good Morning 5mmdpns!! How is the weather treating you today?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

re: bunggy popo

pagi popo
I had so many left over I froze them to see what they would be like DH said they were excellent at 'Morning Tea' 'breakfast' to a palagi- european. however I failed to put them in the refrigerator, and at yesterday's extremely warm temperature, the coconut sauce has gone 'odd'. no longer safe for the humans in the household!...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi there all tea party people and Myfanwy, the weather is overcast today and with just enough warmth to make the snow melt a bit and form ice on the roads. Very slidy around here! Sand trucks are out putting down sand on the roads! Here in my town, the paved roads and streets are allowed to become all snow-covered and packed down. So driving comes with a "caution yield" sign mounted on the roof of evey vehicle! ahah, what a thought!! Dave, you would like this: yesterday, there was a motorbike riding around the snowy streets!! It is funny to see some people all bundled up in their winter snow gear riding their bicycles!! and we have about a dozen who do so all year around even in the minus 20 degree celcius weather when the tires should be square due to cold!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

wannabear said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > I should have written down who I am replying to- please excuse my heat addled brain! Because I have only ever used a different coloured yarn I have always marked on the work itself, rather than the needle, my apologies for being so dense, but I don't quite follow how to use the ponytail holders- I should certainly be able to find something, all our local shops seem to be becoming 1,2 or 3 $ shops!! I guess if they are on the needle, you can slide them off. Sorry for the silly questions.
> ...


dear Wannabear just thought I would say hi!!, it is only 10 to 5 a.m. here, but ofcourse it is our friday...I feel so sad every time I look at that little face in your avatar. And thank you for your help. I use markers at every 50 stitches when casting on 200 or more- saves all the checking back and losing count when someone speaks up.... Do have a lovely, and productive day I hope! m.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> As well as Australia Day it is Republic Day in India. So todays cricket began with the national anthems of both countries. According to Daves favourite info source (Wikipedia) it commemorates the coming into force of the constitution in 1950- with independence having been 15 August 1947.


Hope you have a wonderful day at the cricket, lol, m.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'd love to try the coconut buns...but may have to play around with how to sweeten the coconut milk (sugar is a no no); I know the yeast needs sugar and that small amount will likely be all eaten up by the yeast, so that works out, but I'll have to look into what kind of coconut milk/cream is available. It's a good time of year for baking; today is cold but clear and on Tuesday we got a snow/rain mix (I call it snain!) that didn't last too long, which is okay by me--we need the water but I'm much happier to see rain. I keep telling myself, as Sam remarked, that we're closer to spring every day! Of course, we'll be much warmer but we'll also have terrific winds as a typical thing that time of year...always something!

Today we need to do laundry and I think I'll make the bacon-wrapped chicken for supper tonight. It's very filling and we all like it. On Saturday I want to check out a local knitting group if I can figure out how to flex my work schedule around the meeting time (it falls right in the middle, so I'm debating whether to try to start earlier and be all done or do part and then do the rest when I get back). Decisions, decisions! Meanwhile, the baby sweater slowly grows and I already have a basic scheme in my head for the next thing. 

I hope everyone stays warm or cool enough depending on your location, and be safe in the snow/ice/extreme heat!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'd love to try the coconut buns...but may have to play around with how to sweeten the coconut milk (sugar is a no no); I know the yeast needs sugar and that small amount will likely be all eaten up by the yeast, so that works out, but I'll have to look into what kind of coconut milk/cream is available. It's a good time of year for baking; today is cold but clear and on Tuesday we got a snow/rain mix (I call it snain!) that didn't last too long, which is okay by me--we need the water but I'm much happier to see rain. I keep telling myself, as Sam remarked, that we're closer to spring every day! Of course, we'll be much warmer but we'll also have terrific winds as a typical thing that time of year...always something!
> 
> Today we need to do laundry and I think I'll make the bacon-wrapped chicken for supper tonight. It's very filling and we all like it. On Saturday I want to check out a local knitting group if I can figure out how to flex my work schedule around the meeting time (it falls right in the middle, so I'm debating whether to try to start earlier and be all done or do part and then do the rest when I get back). Decisions, decisions! Meanwhile, the baby sweater slowly grows and I already have a basic scheme in my head for the next thing.
> 
> I hope everyone stays warm or cool enough depending on your location, and be safe in the snow/ice/extreme heat!


Sorlena, when I make my bread or sweat bread/buns, I will use only one quarter sugar of real sugar and three quarters of Splenda for sweetness. That is sort of just my own rule of thumb that I have by trial and error worked out for my baking and cooking recipe needs. Thought I would share that with you and for anyone else who is diabetic. (I am a brittle diabetic, so really must watch what I eat). And the Splenda is one sugar substitute that can be cooked and not have its sweetness dissappear.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'd love to try the coconut buns...but may have to play around with how to sweeten the coconut milk (sugar is a no no); I know the yeast needs sugar and that small amount will likely be all eaten up by the yeast, so that works out, but I'll have to look into what kind of coconut milk/cream is available. It's a good time of year for baking; today is cold but clear and on Tuesday we got a snow/rain mix (I call it snain!) that didn't last too long, which is okay by me--we need the water but I'm much happier to see rain. I keep telling myself, as Sam remarked, that we're closer to spring every day! Of course, we'll be much warmer but we'll also have terrific winds as a typical thing that time of year...always something!
> 
> Today we need to do laundry and I think I'll make the bacon-wrapped chicken for supper tonight. It's very filling and we all like it. On Saturday I want to check out a local knitting group if I can figure out how to flex my work schedule around the meeting time (it falls right in the middle, so I'm debating whether to try to start earlier and be all done or do part and then do the rest when I get back). Decisions, decisions! Meanwhile, the baby sweater slowly grows and I already have a basic scheme in my head for the next thing.
> 
> I hope everyone stays warm or cool enough depending on your location, and be safe in the snow/ice/extreme heat!


At a guess, we have no diabetes problem, thank goodness; you need to look for a sweetener that has come from a natural source what about stevia...got to go and get busy!! m.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'd love to try the coconut buns...but may have to play around with how to sweeten the coconut milk (sugar is a no no); I know the yeast needs sugar and that small amount will likely be all eaten up by the yeast, so that works out, but I'll have to look into what kind of coconut milk/cream is available. It's a good time of year for baking; today is cold but clear and on Tuesday we got a snow/rain mix (I call it snain!) that didn't last too long, which is okay by me--we need the water but I'm much happier to see rain. I keep telling myself, as Sam remarked, that we're closer to spring every day! Of course, we'll be much warmer but we'll also have terrific winds as a typical thing that time of year...always something!
> 
> Today we need to do laundry and I think I'll make the bacon-wrapped chicken for supper tonight. It's very filling and we all like it. On Saturday I want to check out a local knitting group if I can figure out how to flex my work schedule around the meeting time (it falls right in the middle, so I'm debating whether to try to start earlier and be all done or do part and then do the rest when I get back). Decisions, decisions! Meanwhile, the baby sweater slowly grows and I already have a basic scheme in my head for the next thing.
> 
> I hope everyone stays warm or cool enough depending on your location, and be safe in the snow/ice/extreme heat!


I have been using a lot of agave nectar in place of sugar. Works good for most things and is ok for those of us that are diabetic.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm not diabetic but live with one, and so we are all pretty much on that diet (which is better for all of us, really); stevia is a good suggestion, and I have some of that, so maybe I'll give a shot! I do have to stop by the grocery today anyhow--will check out coconut milk & see what happens. And of course, if I try it, I'll let you all know how it goes.

Now, off to do the dreaded laundry...ugh!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kerryn - i'm not sure you could put an edge on it - maybe if it was a scarf you could put fringe. or maybe you could crochet a border. the nature of the pattern makes the edge wavy which isn't too bad of an edge.

sam

LOL Sam----that is exactly what I do too, only I find I don't need the markers that way.
How would you edge a scarf using that pattern? I wish I added an edge....may have to frog it and start over.

:-([/quote]


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Hi there all tea party people and Myfanwy, the weather is overcast today and with just enough warmth to make the snow melt a bit and form ice on the roads. Very slidy around here! Sand trucks are out putting down sand on the roads! Here in my town, the paved roads and streets are allowed to become all snow-covered and packed down. So driving comes with a "caution yield" sign mounted on the roof of evey vehicle! ahah, what a thought!! Dave, you would like this: yesterday, there was a motorbike riding around the snowy streets!! It is funny to see some people all bundled up in their winter snow gear riding their bicycles!! and we have about a dozen who do so all year around even in the minus 20 degree celcius weather when the tires should be square due to cold!


Some bikes are quite good on snow and ice, trials bikes and motards are particularly suited to it. We haven't had any snow in the Home Counties so far this Winter, _The Lad_ is a bit disappointed, he did quite well on the wet slippery stuff last year.

I just thought I'd share the weather forecast for my area tomorrow, it's a masterpiece of covering yourself:

"Cooler and overcast, but generally dry, there should be some sunny spells and scattered showers in places, some of which may be wintery in nature."

I think that translates as, "Expect there to be weather"!

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm not diabetic but live with one, and so we are all pretty much on that diet (which is better for all of us, really); stevia is a good suggestion, and I have some of that, so maybe I'll give a shot! I do have to stop by the grocery today anyhow--will check out coconut milk & see what happens. And of course, if I try it, I'll let you all know how it goes.
> 
> Now, off to do the dreaded laundry...ugh!


hope the laundry is going well!! we were told DH was diabetic by an over enthusiastic receptionist, I was so worried I bought a third recipe book, then we found out it was an error! The suggested diets are definitely very sensible for many of us- a neighbour is coeliac, so I have been reading up about that.
They are now starting to say coconut milk is good for you. Do you make bread often?
Be interested to hear, when you get back to us!!. lol, m.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

Sam I found a Feather & Fan dishcloth pattern if you want it let me know & I will put it on here for you or anyone else that wants it.
Lisa


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> Sam I found a Feather & Fan dishcloth pattern if you want it let me know & I will put it on here for you or anyone else that wants it.
> Lisa


Is this the one? I got it from Ravelry a while ago and bookmarked it into my favorites. Just took me till now to dig it out and post it. Sorry, I should have done so before, my bad and not on the ball!!

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/feather-and-fan-dishcloth-2


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

Yes this is the pattern that I have too. I think I got it off of a skein sleeve.
Lisa


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > hey all you KP tea party people! here is something for discussion: the dump trucks are going past my house filled with snow! they are removing snow build up from somewhere around the town and dumping it at the lake. The snow is clean so no worries about the lake being polluted from that! haha, I think that they should haul it to the snow/ski hill for jumps and such stuff!! :lol:
> ...


You should have seen the lorry loads of snow last Winter when they had to clear London's five airports. After that fiasco, they bought lots of shiny new snow-clearing equipment, trained staff how to use it and so far it hasn't been used. Typical knee-jerk reaction, we only get big snowfalls twice a decade, so it could have turned into a pile of rust by the next time its needed; of course, this being England, we could have snow for Easter!

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dear 5mmdpns, have been a bit busy- what with one thing and another, selfishly I can report that the weather in Auckland has cooled down and we are back to showers. I liked your idea to use the snow as snow!! Ringo and I walked right round our block this morning [have had sacro illiac problems] We are attempting to locate any pit bulls, so we know who to steer clear of. Ringo is feisty enough almost certainly to go into battle. Was warned by one who would know that the local dog-fighting rings are definitely active. There is talk that it may even involve the triads. Ah well!! you just have to hope it's not our turn. Will get back to you later, m.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Haha, the snowplows bought for the London airports did make the news over here too!!!
The dump trucks are piling up the snow for the winter carnival here. I have two baseball diamonds across the street from me and one is down a little ways as they back onto each other. It is at the second ball diamond that they are making the outdoor winter carnival area for snow sports and snow sculptures. I thought they were dumping the snow at the lake but they are not.
:wink:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> hope the laundry is going well!! we were told DH was diabetic by an over enthusiastic receptionist, I was so worried I bought a third recipe book, then we found out it was an error! The suggested diets are definitely very sensible for many of us- a neighbour is coeliac, so I have been reading up about that.
> They are now starting to say coconut milk is good for you. Do you make bread often?
> Be interested to hear, when you get back to us!!. lol, m.


We're back--hate doing laundry, but it is nice to have all my favorite things clean and smelling fresh! I know on the day I put on the Pants-of-Last-Resort that it's time to trundle off to the laundromat whether I want to or not...have been wanting to get my own washer but haven't for various reasons, so off we go. And actually, it is kind of nice to have them all washing at the same time instead of having an all day job of it.

And I love baking and making bread (it's the everyday, routine cooking I dislike)! Since I'm on short hours at work right now, I do have more time to do things I like doing--kneading bread, I find, is good therapy for pounding out stress and then I'm relaxed enough to focus on knitting. :mrgreen: I actually have the dough rising now...and we shall see what it turns out to be! I've decided to go with a little Splenda this time around as I've used that for baking a lot and trust it to retain its sweetness. I'll experiment with stevia in another batch of something or other--or maybe the second batch of these if this one turns out.

We also picked up some tea while out--DD is on a peppermint kick, and I like it, too; I also needed chamomile, as it does help me wind down at the end of the day, though peppermint is wonderful for the digestion and relaxation and needs no sweetening as far as I'm concerned.

I've also realized I don't have enough yarn to make both sweater and hat for the current project...that's an issue, what with the yarn diet and all, but I will dig around in what's left of the stash and see what I can find that matches. White goes with everything, and I am pretty sure I have some white baby yarn in there. I do think the variegated yarn wasn't the best choice for showing off the pattern, but since I have another to do anyway as a second test, I'll do the second one in solid colors and should have enough of that to do the smallest size and a hat the same. I was just saying to DD earlier that it's kind of exciting--and scary--to be doing something that I haven't seen finished yet; I can't tell if I'm going wrong or not! But so far, all seems to be going according to plan.

Now I'm off to check the chicken's thawing and the bread's rising!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > The other thing I meant to mention re sorting ones needles, esp. DPN's which you always have to check with a gauge.
> ...


So is spirit vinegar the same as vinegar?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


This afternoon it is snowing again. The son is hoping for a snow day. Doubt it will happen but, he is still hopeful. I remember a few years ago the snow was 2/3the way up our windows. The kids thought it was great until it was time to shovel out the walkway.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'd love to try the coconut buns...but may have to play around with how to sweeten the coconut milk (sugar is a no no); I know the yeast needs sugar and that small amount will likely be all eaten up by the yeast, so that works out, but I'll have to look into what kind of coconut milk/cream is available. It's a good time of year for baking; today is cold but clear and on Tuesday we got a snow/rain mix (I call it snain!) that didn't last too long, which is okay by me--we need the water but I'm much happier to see rain. I keep telling myself, as Sam remarked, that we're closer to spring every day! Of course, we'll be much warmer but we'll also have terrific winds as a typical thing that time of year...always something!
> 
> Today we need to do laundry and I think I'll make the bacon-wrapped chicken for supper tonight. It's very filling and we all like it. On Saturday I want to check out a local knitting group if I can figure out how to flex my work schedule around the meeting time (it falls right in the middle, so I'm debating whether to try to start earlier and be all done or do part and then do the rest when I get back). Decisions, decisions! Meanwhile, the baby sweater slowly grows and I already have a basic scheme in my head for the next thing.
> 
> I hope everyone stays warm or cool enough depending on your location, and be safe in the snow/ice/extreme heat!


Actually, yeast does not require sugar. I make bread all the time and use no sugar. But I think salt is a big item.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > I'd love to try the coconut buns...but may have to play around with how to sweeten the coconut milk (sugar is a no no); I know the yeast needs sugar and that small amount will likely be all eaten up by the yeast, so that works out, but I'll have to look into what kind of coconut milk/cream is available. It's a good time of year for baking; today is cold but clear and on Tuesday we got a snow/rain mix (I call it snain!) that didn't last too long, which is okay by me--we need the water but I'm much happier to see rain. I keep telling myself, as Sam remarked, that we're closer to spring every day! Of course, we'll be much warmer but we'll also have terrific winds as a typical thing that time of year...always something!
> ...


I tried the agave but hated it and gave it away. And it has a lot of calories.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mjs said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


We have malt, apple cider , and White as our basics, I just assumed he mean't the white- FireballDave can you help out?!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Haven't heard of malt?? In connection with vinegar that is.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

mjs, the malt vinegar is excellent on the french fries!!! Tastes great.

Any vinegar will dissolve the elastic off the knitting needles. So will rubbing alcohol.

Spirit vinegar simply has a bit of alcohol in with the vinegar. This comes from distilling the vinegar before processing (as far as my understanding of it). The amount of alcohol in the spirit vinegar is very negligable. It is supposed to influence the vinegar taste.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

It's reaaly good on french fries & some people put it on fish. I can't eat fish due to an allergy to the stuff.
Lisa


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> mjs, the malt vinegar is excellent on the french fries!!! Tastes great.
> 
> Any vinegar will dissolve the elastic off the knitting needles. So will rubbing alcohol.


After I moved here I discovered the joy of vinegar on french fries we got at a firemen's carnival.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> mjs, the malt vinegar is excellent on the french fries!!! Tastes great.
> 
> Any vinegar will dissolve the elastic off the knitting needles. So will rubbing alcohol.


Thanks dear 5mmdpns!!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> mjs, the malt vinegar is excellent on the french fries!!! Tastes great.
> 
> Any vinegar will dissolve the elastic off the knitting needles. So will rubbing alcohol.


Glad to hear someone else calling them elastics.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> It's reaaly good on french fries & some people put it on fish. I can't eat fish due to an allergy to the stuff.
> Lisa


It is good on the deep fried battered fish!!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

mjs said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > mjs said:
> ...


Malt vinegar is really tasty with fish & chips. When I first moved to the states i had a hard time finding it. I would buy it every time I went to Canada. Now I can find it in most of the stores here.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

mjs said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > mjs, the malt vinegar is excellent on the french fries!!! Tastes great.
> ...


I love ketchup on my fries, so I will half my fries with ketchup and the other half with salt and vinegar. I dont use salt in my everyday cooking so I feel ok to use it on my once in a while french fries.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

I've never used malt vinegar on French fries, but since most ketchups have vinegar in them, it isn't that much of a stretch of the imagination to see how it might be quite good. My favorite dip for fries, though is honey mustard salad dressing, with ranch dressing running a close second.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

siouxann said:


> I've never used malt vinegar on French fries, but since most ketchups have vinegar in them, it isn't that much of a stretch of the imagination to see how it might be quite good. My favorite dip for fries, though is honey mustard salad dressing, with ranch dressing running a close second.


But the malt vinegar takes the taste in a whole different direction!!! :thumbup:


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

mjs said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


Spirit vinegar is clear, has fewer impurities and a higher concentration of acetic acid. It's usually made from sugar and is also used as a 'stop bath' in the photographic process; developer can only work in an alkali environment, acetic acid is used to instantly stop the process, prior to 'fixing' the image.

Malt vinegar is the brown variety you put on your fish and chips to cut through the grease. Any vinegar will disolve perished rubber residues, but spirit vinegar works best.

Hope that clarifies things.
Dave


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

Sorlena, when I make my bread or sweat bread/buns, I will use only one quarter sugar of real sugar and three quarters of Splenda for sweetness. That is sort of just my own rule of thumb that I have by trial and error worked out for my baking and cooking recipe needs. Thought I would share that with you and for anyone else who is diabetic. (I am a brittle diabetic, so really must watch what I eat). And the Splenda is one sugar substitute that can be cooked and not have its sweetness dissappear.[/quote]

5mmdpns-----That's good news! I'm not diabetic but maintain my weight by not eating a ton of carbs, however, I love my sweets! I'm not dieting, it just happens to be my eating pattern---lots of vegggies, fruit and protein and limited complex carbs. If I want bread and chips---I look for whole grain versions (same with pasta---barilla is great). it works for me.
I did make baklava this past weekend with about your same portions of sugar & spenda and it was delicious. I used 1/2 honey and 1/2 water for the syrup though. just thought I'd share.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

mjs said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


I tend to agree with you, it is super sweet but remains somewhat "slimy" meaning it doesn't seem to mix well if I want to sweeten something cold, like pure cranberry juice, but seems to be better in hot drinks. I don't think it really is good for diabetics but better because you use less. Then I found this: http://www.foodrenegade.com/agave-nectar-good-or-bad/

Stevia seems to be a better choice for diabetics but even then you need to be sure just what you are purchasing: http://www.foodrenegade.com/my-natural-sweeteners-of-choice/

I'm going to research this further since I do have a few diabetics in the family.

The HFCS, or high fructose corn syrup, is a highly refined product that by passes digestive processes and goes directly into making body fat and who knows what else. Plus it comes from corn that has been raised using herbicides that is meant to process ethanol a gasoline/petro additive to use less oil not for consumption--another long story--needs looking it up.


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> kerryn - i'm not sure you could put an edge on it - maybe if it was a scarf you could put fringe. or maybe you could crochet a border. the nature of the pattern makes the edge wavy which isn't too bad of an edge.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Not the ends----i like the looks of the wave....i was thinking of the long sides of the scarf. I t looks unfinished with just the pattern edge


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> The HFCS, or high fructose corn syrup, is a highly refined product that by passes digestive processes and goes directly into making body fat and who knows what else. Plus it comes from corn that has been raised using herbicides that is meant to process ethanol a gasoline/petro additive to use less oil not for consumption--another long story--needs looking it up.


HFCS is the devil around here...and it seems nearly everything contains it these days! We've moved more and more to fresh ingredients wherever we can get them...and the resulting dishes taste better in my opinion, too.

So...I made the buns, and actually didn't add any sweetener at all to the milk. DD said it was like a "coconut dumpling" and I confess to having already eaten a whole one...and maybe a little more. :XD:

I was afraid at first I'd put in too much milk, as there was some left in the pan when I took them out of the oven, but after I went away to wait (impatiently) for them to cool (they smelled SOOOOO good) and came back, I found all the milk had been absorbed, and they were not soggy at all. I think this one's a keeper and a Make Again!


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

kerryn said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > kerryn - i'm not sure you could put an edge on it - maybe if it was a scarf you could put fringe. or maybe you could crochet a border. the nature of the pattern makes the edge wavy which isn't too bad of an edge.
> ...


Not the ends----i like the looks of the wave....i was thinking of the long sides of the scarf. I t looks unfinished with just the pattern edge[/quote]

Have you tried a garter stitch edge? Just add extra stitches on each side and knit them. I usually use about 4 stitches on each side then just knit them on each row. It's a lot less complicated than I make it sound here.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

kerryn said:


> Sorlena, when I make my bread or sweat bread/buns, I will use only one quarter sugar of real sugar and three quarters of Splenda for sweetness. That is sort of just my own rule of thumb that I have by trial and error worked out for my baking and cooking recipe needs. Thought I would share that with you and for anyone else who is diabetic. (I am a brittle diabetic, so really must watch what I eat). And the Splenda is one sugar substitute that can be cooked and not have its sweetness dissappear.


5mmdpns-----That's good news! I'm not diabetic but maintain my weight by not eating a ton of carbs, however, I love my sweets! I'm not dieting, it just happens to be my eating pattern---lots of vegggies, fruit and protein and limited complex carbs. If I want bread and chips---I look for whole grain versions (same with pasta---barilla is great). it works for me.
I did make baklava this past weekend with about your same portions of sugar & spenda and it was delicious. I used 1/2 honey and 1/2 water for the syrup though. just thought I'd share.
[/quote]

Good to know. I dont use much honey in my cooking/baking but always "water it down" too.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


In the US we call it distilled or white vinegar--not really meant for consumption. I use it as a rinse when doing laundry--gets the soap out and leaves your clothes soft and scentless and for removing hard water scale like in planter pots or tea kettles. Never thought about removing rubber band stains. We have cider (from apples) vinegar for consumption. At the local Asian store I get rice vinegar which is very mild and works great for salads or putting over fish, as you suggest. Have not been introduced to malt vinegar--something I'll look for. Here's everything one needs to know about vinegar: http://www.versatilevinegar.org/faqs.html


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

We love honey--but after getting the local growers' honey, we're quite spoiled on it--comes in a lot of flavors and can be super heavy to very light. One called "seafoam" is in my top three--it's almost clear and amazing in a cup of tea, when I choose to put it in tea.

As for the agave, we've been warned off that by the dietician...and if it's slimy, it won't work for me at all anyhow!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We love honey--but after getting the local growers' honey, we're quite spoiled on it--comes in a lot of flavors and can be super heavy to very light. One called "seafoam" is in my top three--it's almost clear and amazing in a cup of tea, when I choose to put it in tea.
> 
> As for the agave, we've been warned off that by the dietician...and if it's slimy, it won't work for me at all anyhow!


I buy local honey by the quart from a coop store. It relieves my allergies almost instantly. But it is important that it be local not from another state or country. Recently I talked to a honey producer that had different flavors other than clover and basswood flavoring but instead orange and other southern flavors. They told me that is because they take the bees south for the winter, never heard of such a thing before. This way the bees produce year round.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> I buy local honey by the quart from a coop store. It relieves my allergies almost instantly. But it is important that it be local not from another state or country. Recently I talked to a honey producer that had different flavors other than clover and basswood flavoring but instead orange and other southern flavors. They told me that is because they take the bees south for the winter, never heard of such a thing before. This way the bees produce year round.


I've never heard of that either! Interesting. But yes, these are all bees "fed" on things that grow here naturally, so it does help us with allergies too. We need to get out to the swap meet to see if they're there this weekend!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

mjs said:


> The HFCS, or high fructose corn syrup, is a highly refined product that by passes digestive processes and goes directly into making body fat and who knows what else. Plus it comes from corn that has been raised using herbicides that is meant to process ethanol a gasoline/petro additive to use less oil not for consumption--another long story--needs looking it up.


Truth be told, every grain product and fruit product and vegetable grown for food consumption has been fertilized and/or some sort of pesticide and/or herbicide has been used on them. It is no different for corn. (The HFCS is made from concentrating and refining any corn sugar/syrup). The only way around any of these things is to buy organic and in some places this is totally impractical. There is no added benefit to going organic according to studies that have been done. The nutrients and benefits do not change and you do not consume the pesticide or herbicide. There are a lot of "old wives tales" that do need to be sorted out and determined for oneself. With the wealth of information on the internet and libraries, this should not be an issue. 
As far as sweeteners and sugars go, sugar is made from sugar cane, sugar beets, etc. Splenda is derrived from sugar. The HFCS is highly concentrated fructose (sugar) made from corn syrup. Stevia is not a sugar but is a plant that can be used to sweeten food. There are others and as with all of them, there are pros and cons for using them.

Gas and gasoline products have been refined for fuel for many many years. And before that, coal was used. Also a fossil fuel. They are now adding grains to try and use as fuel products. Every last thing on earth that we use does have a negative component. However, I do not know about any of you, but, there is a good use for everything. Without the technology and innovations that have brought us into this century, there would be no Knitting Paradise Tea Party because, there would be no computers. Computers are made of plastics which do come from oil and other fossil byproducts.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Several rainy days and then the sun came out and it warmed up. Ended up being a beautiful day and tomorrow is supposed to be even better. Tomorrow night I will go to the Mavericks game. We are going to eat Mexican food, which isn't going to be too good for me since I'm back on Weight Watchers. I went to the meeting last night and was down 2 pounds. It's a start, but a long way to go. Holidays are horrible on the diet! I hope to get some knitting in tonight. Since I've been working, I don't have as much time or energy to knit at night. Really missing staying home!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Holidays are horrible on the diet! I hope to get some knitting in tonight. Since I've been working, I don't have as much time or energy to knit at night. Really missing staying home!


DD and I were discussing our "hibernation layers" earlier...yes, it's hard to get things under control after the holidays (luckily, I can make coconut buns without sugar, lol). We both have decided it's time to get back to eating better!


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

Mom went to her regular doctor last week & he said he wants both of us to walk & to lose some weight. I guess it is time to get out my walking dvds.
Lisa


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I've wanted a trainer for my bicycle for a long time--turns a regular bike into a stationary bike--that would be great for winter.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I know that my lack of exercising has contributed to my weight gain. I have set that as my New Year's Resolution, and have yet to get started!


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> dear Wannabear just thought I would say hi!!, it is only 10 to 5 a.m. here, but ofcourse it is our friday...I feel so sad every time I look at that little face in your avatar. And thank you for your help. I use markers at every 50 stitches when casting on 200 or more- saves all the checking back and losing count when someone speaks up.... Do have a lovely, and productive day I hope! m.


I feel sad too when I see that picture but hate to put it away. This is a picture of little Maisie with our dog Chloe, not really all that long ago. We haven't had Chloe a year yet, got her at eight months and she was a handful at first. She was as tall as she is now, which is pretty tall, but very thin.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Sam: Thanks for the long PM. I have not made many sweaters(This is the first year I ever worn one) Usually a neck warmer is sufficient; however since the dx of Multiple melanoma is possible,I'll probably need more. I know last year I wore turtle necks and sweaters all summer. It was an unuual weather year, never really had summer. Today was very warm and I came home and put on shorts, but needed a wrap and neckwarmer this Am. 

Every mention of animals stimulate me to want another dog, but should hold off before committing and see how my health fares. 

I've started trying the feather and fan again with the hints that you have given. 
The afghan is progressing well and should be through the next pattern layer tomorrow. That makes two strips of the navaho diamonds pattern. All the senior are dying to try.
I picked up more students for knitting and crochetingi this week. Also two wanting to know how to do alterations. So I am keeping very busy. This summer should start two more
tai chi classes also. I am hoping medical issues won't interfere with that. I detest spending time in Dr"s waiting rooms. So long for now. Marlark Marge.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you probably got it off a cotton yarn - peaches and cream or something like that - it looks like one i am doing except mine is four stitches wider - i separated the two f&f patterns with four knit sts. doing it on size six needles just to see how it would look. think it will be fine. thanks lisa and 5mmdpns.

sam



Lisa crafts 62 said:


> Yes this is the pattern that I have too. I think I got it off of a skein sleeve.
> Lisa


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

malt vinegar is good on anything that needs vinegar as far as i am concerned -- but i do like it on ff's and fish, salads and i like it in some sauces.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> mjs, the malt vinegar is excellent on the french fries!!! Tastes great.
> 
> Any vinegar will dissolve the elastic off the knitting needles. So will rubbing alcohol.
> 
> Spirit vinegar simply has a bit of alcohol in with the vinegar. This comes from distilling the vinegar before processing (as far as my understanding of it). The amount of alcohol in the spirit vinegar is very negligable. It is supposed to influence the vinegar taste.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

siouxann - try blue cheese sometime - or sour cream. yum

sam



siouxann said:


> I've never used malt vinegar on French fries, but since most ketchups have vinegar in them, it isn't that much of a stretch of the imagination to see how it might be quite good. My favorite dip for fries, though is honey mustard salad dressing, with ranch dressing running a close second.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kerryn - when i knit anything i always begin - s1wyif and end every row with k1. it makes a very nice edge. also, i have some dishrag patterns that say to single crochet around the edge for a finished edge - triple crochet in each stitch around the corners. i can't crochet so i just s1 and k1.

sam



kerryn said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > kerryn - i'm not sure you could put an edge on it - maybe if it was a scarf you could put fringe. or maybe you could crochet a border. the nature of the pattern makes the edge wavy which isn't too bad of an edge.
> ...


Not the ends----i like the looks of the wave....i was thinking of the long sides of the scarf. I t looks unfinished with just the pattern edge[/quote]


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks for the idea of blue cheese dressing, Sam. If I can get it away from my son in law, I'll give it a try. It is his very favorite of all salad dressings.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

kerryn, do you have a recipe for the baklava that you can share? It is my daughter's favorite pastry. I'd like to try making it for her birthday next week.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I know that my lack of exercising has contributed to my weight gain. I have set that as my New Year's Resolution, and have yet to get started!


Start by walking--you will need to stretch you legs before, during and after and you will be able to walk further than you thought. It gets you heart rate up and eventually you will feel like doing other exercises. I know once you get into a slump you body tells you it is satisfied the way it is so you need to make an appointment with yourself to just do it. I do aerobics with isometrics and yoga twice a week through a community program--I feel so good after.


----------



## janetcribb (Nov 10, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a substitute for seville oranges? All of the things some of you are cooking is really making me hungry! I don't know what I am having for dinner. Maybe cereal. I just don't feel like cooking! Glad we have a new tea party. I look forward to the posts all week!
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I know that my lack of exercising has contributed to my weight gain. I have set that as my New Year's Resolution, and have yet to get started!
> ...


we are really pleased with ourselves, Ringo and me! this morning we walked right round the block, and we did not get attacked by any of the local pitbulls. My sacro illiac problem is clearing up my goodness that one can make walking hard! Ringo concentrated on fast, which is good for me in several ways. The rain came down harder than we had expected but as I am known to say, Scots don't melt! Guilty of going online without checking the rest of the thread- have agood friday every one- we are approaching saturday now it is just after 10pm so less than two hours of friday, and I guess before too much longer FireballDave will have got us started on some new issues. Have really enjoyed this weeks chat, from ringo and me.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Had my day at the cricket. Only reached 33c (mid 90s I guess) and I think I have managed not to get sun burnt- long sleeves, long trousers, socks and hat with shade and sunscreen seem to have worked! Not often I manage this when I go to the cricket. First test of ther season to go into the fifth day. a group of us, who haven't caught up together for about 20 years are doing so tomorrow morning- and I could have gone to the cricket and watched us beat India as they are not charging for admission tomorrow. And it is unlikely to be still going when we finish- oh well. Had to leave early as we had somthing else on this evening and two more wickets fell (that is two more players got out) after I left. Other than church these are the only two things I have on this weekend and they both interfered with the cricket.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

janetcribb said:


> Joy Marshall said:
> 
> 
> > pammie1234 said:
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Several rainy days and then the sun came out and it warmed up. Ended up being a beautiful day and tomorrow is supposed to be even better. Tomorrow night I will go to the Mavericks game. We are going to eat Mexican food, which isn't going to be too good for me since I'm back on Weight Watchers. I went to the meeting last night and was down 2 pounds. It's a start, but a long way to go. Holidays are horrible on the diet! I hope to get some knitting in tonight. Since I've been working, I don't have as much time or energy to knit at night. Really missing staying home!


Two pounds per week is what you should be aiming for. Around half a stone per month is sensible and safe, you didn't put the weight on in a week. Crash diets rarely work in the the long-term, the best plan is to change your eating patterns over a few months, that way it stays off. Good luck with it, remember a healthy(ish) lifestyle is supposed to make you happier, 'guilt' has no place in it!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> Mom went to her regular doctor last week & he said he wants both of us to walk & to lose some weight. I guess it is time to get out my walking dvds.
> Lisa


Walking is great exercise and it doesn't have to be a trial, simply strolling to the shops on a daily basis makes a huge difference, if your jurney is less than a mile, leave the car at home and you'll lose half a stone just by doing that alone!

Swimming is also great exercise, it's also good if you have breathing problems, provided you take it gently. Remember Johnny Weismuller? Try reading one of his books, he's just as inspirational as he was more than half a century ago!

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > The HFCS, or high fructose corn syrup, is a highly refined product that by passes digestive processes and goes directly into making body fat and who knows what else. Plus it comes from corn that has been raised using herbicides that is meant to process ethanol a gasoline/petro additive to use less oil not for consumption--another long story--needs looking it up.
> ...


I do feel it is important to avoid certain things, in eating. Our local Halal butcher was explaining to me their reasoning behind bleeding the carcase, to rid of the impurities which can tend to be carried in the blood, Ringo of course rather likes meat, although he has been known to eat cauliflower cheese, and tonight he decided he wanted to try my yoghurt. He did not get much, but ate up what he was given. so maybe we have a starting point for next breakfast. This morning there was a ding dong battle through the front fence and then through the glass backdoor. Previous spat Ringo drew blood on poor old Rufus [mutt] so had to avoid that one. The neighbours all thought it was a genuine fight no holds barred, and I was starting to despair of having them ever together again. A bit of 'time out' for Ringo seems to have worked and the household has settled down again.
5 minutes only and it will be Saturday here, 4 now. How stupid of me to forget what fixes a photo or film- have not been in a darkroom for 35 years also for Chrome bi-chromate should have put potassium bi-chromate, quite pretty orange, seriously toxic.
Which reminds me of my original thought. plastics seldom decompose well. Try cling film in the compost heap! Responsible disposal of inorganics is v. important. IMHO. Time to get out the crochet hooks to get my latest shopping bag finished...
Sam, sorry about that I have checked and checked again it is definitely you. Lord only knows how, I did feel abit stalked.- Sam's avatar is currently on my facebook page, and Sam is not on Facebook, so how in blazes did that happen? Britain will be awake, the US hopefully is mostly asleep, but in Adelaide Australia it is about 10 pm. Funny old world. Hello Saturday.
Happy Day to all!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I try and walk everywhere. And if I don't have a reason to go out I walk and have a coffee while reading a bookand then go back home- and if the coffee is considered as part of your daily food intake its fine. And I knit socks while I walk- so I know I will get something done while I am out- so most days I am very happy to have a walk. Extremes of weather are the biggest problem- and then starting again after a few days of for any reason. Or being away and no coffee place close enough to walk to.
And how much better for the envioronment to walk than drive. However I must admit that usually shopping is done with the car- too heavy to carry home and I have yet to find a shopping trolley I can comfortably push in the streets (and pulling upsets my elbow).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil, Fale speaks only Samoan these days, but my own understanding of the language is improving, although my grammar is atrocious. Fortunately he is starting to correct me when I get it wrong, I was 46 when we met and knew only how to say hello and goodbye. whatever is happening, the Samoan term 'galo galo' which roughly translates as 'very forgetful'- I find far kinder than our term 'dementia'. m.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> but in Adelaide Australia it is about 10 pm. Funny old world. Hello Saturday.
> Happy Day to all!!


As I read this it is 9.58 and I am shutting the computer and off to bed right now. See you all tomorrow on the new Tea Party probaby. Unless I get hooked before brunch as it is now 11.30 am in London so nearly 12 hours to go. And bruch is about 12 hours away. So when the Tea Party starts I will be having brunch with 4 couples- most of us knew each other very well prior to marriage and families and now most of us have married children and some are grandparents (one had their first 8 weeks ago).


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

Good Morning (here in Mass) or evening elsewhere to all! We're having a wet AM---soooo much better than snow! So far a very odd winter here----very mild with more rain than snow.
having my coffee , reading the TP and watching the news---my usual routine before getting ready for work.

Pattys76---thanks for the suggestion of garter stitch --i personally use it only when there are no other options

Sam---I will try that out ---thank you!

Dave---can't wait to try those crab pancakes! it will be part of our superbowl feast

Siouxann---it's one of my favorites too! I had to look up the recipe because i just throw it together with whatever nuts & dried fruit I have around. phyllo (filo) can be tricky if you haven't worked with it before, but don't stress, it gets easier as you use it and don't worry if it breaks (it won't matter to the taste). Make sure it's completely thawed before you try to unroll it--to make sure you don't break it. Good luck and enjoy!

BAKLAVA
(from my favorite Good Housekeeping cookbook)

4 1/2 c. walnuts--finely chopped --i toast them first and use the food processor for chopping
1/2 c. sugar ----splenda works too
1 t. cinnamon---i use 2 t.
1 pound phyllo
1 c. butter-melted
1 c. honey

grease 13x9 pan---preheat oven 300 F

1. In lg bowl combine nuts, sugar & cinnamon.
2. layer 6 sheets of filo---brushing each layer with the butter---let it extend up the pan. Sprinkle with one c. nut mixture. cut remaining filo to fit pan.
3. Place filo in pan over nuts, brush with butter--repeat to make at least 6 layers, overlapping filo if necessary. Sprinkle with 1 c. nut mixture.
4. Repeat step 3 three more times. Place remaining filo on top of last walnut layer. Trim filo that extends over top of pan. With a sharp knife, cut just halfway through all the layers in a diamond pattern to make 24 servings. Bake 1 1/2 hrs or until top is golden brown.
5. Meanwhile, in a 1 qt. sauce pan over medium-low heat, heat honey until hot, not boiling. Spoon hot honey evenly over baklava. Cool.
6. Finish cutting through layers and serve.
Enjoy!

Everyone have a good day (or night)---I'm off to get ready for work!
Kerry


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks so much Kerry! I shall try it this weekend!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> I try and walk everywhere. And if I don't have a reason to go out I walk and have a coffee while reading a bookand then go back home- and if the coffee is considered as part of your daily food intake its fine.


When I lived in the country, I walked all over--we do tend to ramble in that environment! I hate walking in this area, though; too much traffic that is not pedestrian friendly (DD encounters this daily as she makes her way to and from school) whizzes by and even the bicyclists are not mindful of those on foot. I just don't like city life (I say it's fine to visit but I don't want to live here!)...in the country, I had my garden and did yard work (we have rocks for a yard here and the soil is far too poor to garden, plus the neighbor's pine trees have pretty much made the soil too acidic to work with). A friend of mine just bought a cabin in Tennessee, and I am feeling a bit envious...she's talking about how much work she needs to do to get the place in shape and I'd get over there in a minute to help if I could! I like physical labor--it's very satisfying. Another friend of mine works for a pet store and loves to "throw truck" (unload boxes), and I understand that...having a balance (I sit at the desk for my job and find I fidget a lot and have to stand up and walk around every so often) is important. The backyard needs cleaning up but it's too cold out there right now--come the first good warm day, I'm planning to be out there with the shears and the saw!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

When I was a kid, growing up in a very rural town (1500 pop.), I dreamed of living in a high-rise in New York City. Next, I wanted to be a beach babe in southern California. Paris and Rome called next, followed closely by Aruba and the other Caribbean Islands. Then, LIFE happened. Age is upon me, and I'm trying to be satisfied where I am now, which isn't such a bad place. I am lucky to have food, shelter, clothes, my stash, and my wonderful KP friends! I still adore traveling, and keep my passport renewed 'just in case', although I haven't used it in years. Some day . . .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

siouxann said:


> When I was a kid, growing up in a very rural town (1500 pop.), I dreamed of living in a high-rise in New York City. Next, I wanted to be a beach babe in southern California. Paris and Rome called next, followed closely by Aruba and the other Caribbean Islands. Then, LIFE happened. Age is upon me, and I'm trying to be satisfied where I am now, which isn't such a bad place. I am lucky to have food, shelter, clothes, my stash, and my wonderful KP friends! I still adore traveling, and keep my passport renewed 'just in case', although I haven't used it in years. Some day . . .


Dear Siouxann, it is rather like that isn't it?

I grew up in two very small settlements, both in Scotland, and NZ, where everybody knew everybody else. Big city dunedin vast to me, but miniature on the world scale, was a very lonely experience. I am feeling a real klutz at present, I have been reading back over the last week,on KP, and feeling that I made a bit of an ass of my self, knitting is something one seldom see's happening around the children are not being taught.. your words are very wise, thank you...

today I have some unexpected money in my purse, In two or three hours I will catch the bus and try to find something the DH will eat without saying he is sick of the same thing over and over and that it is tasteless anyway. I really wonder if his sense of taste has been affected- that happened to my dad. We have plans for a special outing tomorrow[Sunday] so that will be a real treat. I am baking two loaves of bread this morning, one for the neighbour at her special request, and one for us.
I have been very curious about the name you use, and just thought ai would say hi! not a lot of knitting accomplished this week, but the garden is a lot tidier thanks to some kind help...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

siouxann said:


> When I was a kid, growing up in a very rural town (1500 pop.), I dreamed of living in a high-rise in New York City. Next, I wanted to be a beach babe in southern California. Paris and Rome called next, followed closely by Aruba and the other Caribbean Islands. Then, LIFE happened. Age is upon me, and I'm trying to be satisfied where I am now, which isn't such a bad place. I am lucky to have food, shelter, clothes, my stash, and my wonderful KP friends! I still adore traveling, and keep my passport renewed 'just in case', although I haven't used it in years. Some day . . .


I'm a city boy, but I now live right on the vey edge of London, surrounded by woodlands. I love travelling too, Gatwick airpot is only half an hour away and Dover is an hour's bike ride, so getting away is easy.

If you ever make it to London Siouxann, I'll buy you afternoon tea and show you some things you never knew existed!

Dave


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am going to ask my granddaughter when she gets home if she was fooling around with her facebook. i am so sorry - i would never stalk anyone. please accept my apologies and get rid of my avatar just as soon as you can.

sam

Sam, sorry about that I have checked and checked again it is definitely you. Lord only knows how, I did feel abit stalked.- Sam's avatar is currently on my facebook page, and Sam is not on Facebook, so how in blazes did that happen? Britain will be awake, the US hopefully is mostly asleep, but in Adelaide Australia it is about 10 pm. Funny old world. Hello Saturday.
Happy Day to all!![/quote]


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi myfanwy,
My name is nothing special, just a different way of spelling my given name, Sue. The Sioux were a nation of Native Americans from the middle of the country, I believe. I am sadly lacking in knowledge of the Native Americans. I try to watch the History Channel which runs some very informative programs about the west.
What kind of food does your husband like? Is he on a special diet? I think I missed it if you talked about him. My aunt lost her sense of taste when she was older. Taste is closely related to the sense of smell. She used to regularly set her oven on fire because she couldn't smell the cookies burning! We tried to get her to use a timer, but that was for 'people too lazy to get up and see when things were done!'. She was born around 1890, and lived to see men walk on the moon. Quite a span of history.
Where do you plan to go on your special outing? From pictures, NZ looks like a beautiful country!
Hope you enjoy your shopping trip - finding unexpected money is always such a treat!!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

FireballDave[/quote said:


> I'm a city boy, but I now live right on the vey edge of London, surrounded by woodlands. I love travelling too, Gatwick airpot is only half an hour away and Dover is an hour's bike ride, so getting away is easy.
> 
> If you ever make it to London Siouxann, I'll buy you afternoon tea and show you some things you never knew existed!
> 
> Dave


I did spend three days in London about 12 years ago. I was on a tour with people from the local community college. We saw so much in such a short time that it is all hazy. I remember seeing the Elgin Marbles at the British Museum, and having fish & chips at a little shop across the square from there. We saw probably all of the general touristy things but I would love to see London with a real Londoner! So, you're on! When (not IF, you'll note) I return, I shall let you know. I would love to have tea, and see the unexpected!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> Hi Sam, I have tried to delete it, didn't work, perhaps your GD could suggest to me how to do it, when I ring my daughter later, I'll check and see if she knows how to do it.
> I was by the way interested in all the different things on the website you mentioned, especially the lemon and viegar cleaner. Did not find the knitting, but will sit down and look more carefully soon I hope. just finishing a batch of three loaves of bread, two for my neighbour who has been very kind to us- enjoy your day!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Hi myfanwy,
> My name is nothing special, just a different way of spelling my given name, Sue. The Sioux were a nation of Native Americans from the middle of the country, I believe. I am sadly lacking in knowledge of the Native Americans. I try to watch the History Channel which runs some very informative programs about the west.
> What kind of food does your husband like? Is he on a special diet? I think I missed it if you talked about him. My aunt lost her sense of taste when she was older. Taste is closely related to the sense of smell. She used to regularly set her oven on fire because she couldn't smell the cookies burning! We tried to get her to use a timer, but that was for 'people too lazy to get up and see when things were done!'. She was born around 1890, and lived to see men walk on the moon. Quite a span of history.
> Where do you plan to go on your special outing? From pictures, NZ looks like a beautiful country!
> Hope you enjoy your shopping trip - finding unexpected money is always such a treat!!


i wondered if maybe that was what you had done with your name! Fale loves to eat things like the pigs trotter and head, the mutton flap, salt beef, which is seriously bad nutritionally, almost all fat. fish in any form raw fish is a speciality of the Island diet- octopus, eel. largely things that as a younger person he would have gone out and caught for himself. He used to go way out to sea in his canoe, till he found the fish he wanted, then he would get in the sea too, and spear the fish. He once got right througha notoriously dangerous whirlpool at his home village. if I heard it right the other day he said he and a friend managed to get right through. usually people die in it. fortunately he likes my home made bread, and my pancake recipe, which is based on one of Mapie, Comtesse de Toulouse Lautrec's receipts. this morning when he was grumbling about there being no food- the fridge and freezer are very empty. good opportunity to get the ice cleaned out!! another favourite is the seafood pizza that I make, never looks like the photos of pizza, but we enjoy it!!
the fridge, microwave, and oven I clean with dilute white vinegar, which cropped up in discussion this week, but I am keen to try the home made version I found on a website mentioned by Sam.
Why buy it, if you can make it. it was a real turn up for the book when I ended up with money in my purse. I think all over the globe people are confronting escalating food costs!
Must get the bread over to my friend before she goes out!
Happy Day!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

siouxann said:


> FireballDave[/quote said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a city boy, but I now live right on the vey edge of London, surrounded by woodlands. I love travelling too, Gatwick airpot is only half an hour away and Dover is an hour's bike ride, so getting away is easy.
> ...


I freely admit I'm biased, but nobody summed it up better than the fabulous Petula Clark C.B.E., in her wonderful tribute to London in _Goodbye Mr Chips_. The best advert for my home town, ever!






Dave


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dave - is petula clark still alive. she made a movie with fred astaire - can't think the name - loved it - loved her. she had a voice that just didn't stop. thanks for the walk down memory lane.

sam


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

What a beautiful voice.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> dave - is petula clark still alive. she made a movie with fred astaire - can't think the name - loved it - loved her. she had a voice that just didn't stop. thanks for the walk down memory lane.
> 
> sam


Born in 1932, she's still with us. You're possibly thinking of _Finian's Rainbow_. I've seen her on stage a number of times, one of those ladies who throws herself into a performance with everything she has, absolutely brilliant!

Dave


----------



## PatSam (Jul 30, 2011)

Very much so... Check out her biography on Wikepedia... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Petula_Clark 
Exerpt from that... In January 2012 a facebook campaign was launched to petition for a damehood for Petula, to celebrate the year of both her 80th birthday and the Diamond Jubilee https://www.facebook.com/groups/220941134652683/


thewren said:


> dave - is petula clark still alive. she made a movie with fred astaire - can't think the name - loved it - loved her. she had a voice that just didn't stop. thanks for the walk down memory lane.
> 
> sam


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I freely admit I'm biased, but nobody summed it up better than the fabulous Petula Clark C.B.E., in her wonderful tribute to London in _Goodbye Mr Chips_. The best advert for my home town, ever!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the fun link, Dave. I've only ever seen the Robert Donat/Greer Garson version of _Mr. Chips_. Now I'll have to see if I can find this version too. Sam, I think the movie with Fred Astaire was _Finian's Rainbow_. That one I have seen, though a long time ago.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Petula Clark was one of my favorite female singers when I was a teen. Still love listening to all my "old" music it was the best!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

PatSam said:


> Very much so... Check out her biography on Wikepedia... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Petula_Clark
> Exerpt from that... In January 2012 a facebook campaign was launched to petition for a damehood for Petula, to celebrate the year of both her 80th birthday and the Diamond Jubilee https://www.facebook.com/groups/220941134652683/
> 
> 
> ...


She definitely deserves a 'D', one of 'the greats'!

Dave


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

All I have to add is "Don't Sleep in the Subway," and "Downtown." Two great songs!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Going to the Mavericks game tonight. Hope they play better than they did on Wednesday night!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

She really is "dame"


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> PatSam said:
> 
> 
> > Very much so... Check out her biography on Wikepedia... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Petula_Clark
> ...


Wasn't that Finian's Rainbow?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It's funny as I thought I was getting a headstart on the Tea Party. I searched for 27th January, and it took me to 27th May, but of course I didn't read the title. I know I was amazed that it was up to whatever page no, 29? perhaps. Ironically there was a post right there that I was going to ask Dave about. What a coincidence! It was the famous Deptford pudding. Altho' I am English had never heard of it before. Wanted to know if it was a messy dish, as I thought I might make it for my next English wives group in a couple of weeks time,as we try to make very Englishy dishes. My usual is meringues, and somehow I am expected to bring them every time, but would like to expand my repertoire. We have a couple of Londoners in the group, but a lot of us are from elsewhere around the Sue


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> All I have to add is "Don't Sleep in the Subway," and "Downtown." Two great songs!


And this:






Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

I've just laid the table for this week's Tea Party, to see what I'm cooking this weekend, join me at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-57808-1.html

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

siouxann said:


> FireballDave[/quote said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a city boy, but I now live right on the vey edge of London, surrounded by woodlands. I love travelling too, Gatwick airpot is only half an hour away and Dover is an hour's bike ride, so getting away is easy.
> ...


Siouxann, John and I are going over in May and will be meeting Dave again as we did last November. Why don't you join us? We can even book a room for you at our hotel, which is only for members of the Armed Services, active or retired. He is a very good tour guide, I guarantee it.


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > All I have to add is "Don't Sleep in the Subway," and "Downtown." Two great songs!
> ...


I just asked my son to add some petula to my ipod---she has a beautiful voice


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> kerryn said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlena, when I make my bread or sweat bread/buns, I will use only one quarter sugar of real sugar and three quarters of Splenda for sweetness. That is sort of just my own rule of thumb that I have by trial and error worked out for my baking and cooking recipe needs. Thought I would share that with you and for anyone else who is diabetic. (I am a brittle diabetic, so really must watch what I eat). And the Splenda is one sugar substitute that can be cooked and not have its sweetness dissappear.
> ...


Good to know. I dont use much honey in my cooking/baking but always "water it down" too.[/quote]

My DR just WON, and put me on Lipator yesterday. I thought I could control things with diet and seemed to be doing well at lowering my levels for a few years, but all of a sudden they shot up. 
We will see how it goes for a month on Lipator. 
Wish me luck. 
I will do fine with the sweets. It's the breads/pastas that are my downfall, and my refusal to go with artificial dairy. I do buy whole grain bread, and am working on all whole grain pastas but I'm very self indulgent at times and buy more white pasta than I should. Gotta work on my attitude


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > mjs said:
> ...


Ooooo great site. I'll go back and read it later. 
White vinegar is great for cleaning especially if one has hard water. Thanks for the site.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Lisa crafts 62 said:
> 
> 
> > Mom went to her regular doctor last week & he said he wants both of us to walk & to lose some weight. I guess it is time to get out my walking dvds.
> ...


You are inspiring me again, Dave. I broke my wrist on the tennis court a couple of years ago and gave up tennis, (and any exercise, really) My neighbors and I tried walking, but it was a stop and smell the roses type of walk and was really not very effective.  
My wrist is healed now, although not very flexible. It is not my dominate hand however. If I get back in shape I could probably play again. 
Thanks for the motivation. dandylion


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave[/quote said:
> ...


That was a great production and performance. She is such a beautiful lady also. I enjoyed this very much, Dandylion


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

dandylion said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Lisa crafts 62 said:
> ...


Dandylion, did you have physical therapy? If it wern't for my therapist I wouldn't have ANY movement in my wrist. I broke my right wrist two years ago today. When I started therapy, I could only move the very tips of two fingers, about an inch. It had completely "frozen up", and that was in only 2 weeks! Now I have almost complete flexability, but do still have problems with the grip.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is the one i was thinking of - thought of it while i was knitting - let your subconscious take over and the answer will come to you everytime.

sam



FireballDave said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > dave - is petula clark still alive. she made a movie with fred astaire - can't think the name - loved it - loved her. she had a voice that just didn't stop. thanks for the walk down memory lane.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Thanks, Pammy, for asking, but I won't bore you with the long story of why I didn't get the fracture operated on. I should have, but yes, I did have physical therapy, and every thing works pretty well, except that the wrist will not bend down like a limp wrist should. I can live with it. I do have the regret that not enough was done, but enough was done for the hand and fingers to be fine. Life happens, as they say 

Thanks for the interest, and I'm so glad your experience was good. If something like that happens to me again, I will be a more forceful and demanding communicator than I was at that time. Hopefully, I won't have to prove that


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave[/quote said:
> ...


Wow Petula Clark--brings back memories. I had at least two of her albums back in the 60's. I never realized she had been a child star--but what a wonderful voice.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> All I have to add is "Don't Sleep in the Subway," and "Downtown." Two great songs!


Oh Downtown was definitely one of the most memorable songs plus it was in many movies. Little Drummer Girl starring Diane Keaton, who played the part of an American actress accidentally caught up with the Israeli Intelligence to trap a bomber and this was playing in the back ground as she drove off, first mistakenly putting the car in reverse, then stepping on it as she left in a cloud of dust.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> dave - is petula clark still alive. she made a movie with fred astaire - can't think the name - loved it - loved her. she had a voice that just didn't stop. thanks for the walk down memory lane.
> 
> sam


I know this is last weeks- but this morning I heard them advertsing tickets for her. She is coming over next month to perform- if I heard correctly it is $185 per ticket including dinner! I won't be going at hat price thats for sure.
Just checked it up- $188.10 includes dinner and 4 1/2 hr drinks package.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

darowil said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > dave - is petula clark still alive. she made a movie with fred astaire - can't think the name - loved it - loved her. she had a voice that just didn't stop. thanks for the walk down memory lane.
> ...


She is a very special lady, it could be one of those unique nights. I'm not saying how much I spent going to see Streisand a decade ago, I had to fly to New York for that one too!

I so hope the campaign for her to get a 'D' is successful.

Dave


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Can anyone tell me why copy and paste the long texts to their comments as this takes up quite a bit of space.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

mavisb said:


> Can anyone tell me why copy and paste the long texts to their comments as this takes up quite a bit of space.


Because with three or four topics being discussed simultaneously, it can get confusing; although non-sequitors can be entertaining, in a surreal kind of way!

Dave


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks for that explanation Dave. I have been on this blog reading everything that comes in.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

mavisb said:


> Can anyone tell me why copy and paste the long texts to their comments as this takes up quite a bit of space.


So people know what the comments refer to. And we click on quote reply- much quicker. Often I will delete a lot of a reply so that only the relevant parts show. Especially on the TP so many topics are being discussed at once it is necessary to know what is being talked about.
missed that had gone over the page when answering sorry.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I just wondered why it was always cut and paste. I can see the sense of it as there are 47 pages for this one subject.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mavisb said:


> Can anyone tell me why copy and paste the long texts to their comments as this takes up quite a bit of space.


I find what works for me is quote it, and then delete what is not needed. I do sometimes hit send abit too quickly


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

It's sort of opposite of cut and paste. When you click 'quote reply' everything that was in the post will be in the reply, unless you take it out of there. It's good to delete all the stuff except the specific part of the earlier post that you are answering.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

wannabear said:


> It's sort of opposite of cut and paste. When you click 'quote reply' everything that was in the post will be in the reply, unless you take it out of there. It's good to delete all the stuff except the specific part of the earlier post that you are answering.


Some of us are very slow learners. It had not occurred to me that I could delete something.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

it helps keep the topic more current,as well


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

mjs said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > It's sort of opposite of cut and paste. When you click 'quote reply' everything that was in the post will be in the reply, unless you take it out of there. It's good to delete all the stuff except the specific part of the earlier post that you are answering.
> ...


Works great, as long as you don't interfere with the formatting or de-contextualise it.

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dear darowil, hope you finished all your reading, and books safely returned in time. Hope to go out round the block with Ringo in an hour. gradually getting back to sleep more sensibly.Our money comes through today, and food has to be highest priority. Posting GD her money purse I knitted by special request. started doing the maintenance for the lawn mower, New spark plug next on the list. My compost heap is growing pumpkin. Pleasantly cool here at the moment, forecast for Adelaide looked quite good, hope it turns out that way.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dear Southern Gal, thank you so much for your kind thought, suggesting some of your pizza topping favourites, I am working on an idea, of partially cooking the bases so they can be frozen, and the whole thing assembled so much faster. I was horrified to find Fale eating the bowl of food I had put aside for the dogs' breakfast. He does not seem to have developped food poisoning, but it was a shock. I think my plan to study weaving this year just became a non-starter. I really do need to be around while he is here. I am going to cut back appointments to those I know can be accomplished in about an hour. Our Sunday outing was rather successful, Fale met up with alot of friends, and is keen to go again next week. you are probably about breakfast time Monday. I put aside the scarf, because of my mistakes, but have some more yarn I will try it with. I am knitting a dickie I think they are called, to fill in a neckline that is lower than I like. And I have lost about 3 kg in weight, in recent weeks- so I need to keep up with exercising Ringo! lol, myfanwy down under


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dear 5mmdpns, are the trucks still shifting the snow ? Our roadworks have finished although I noticed a sign form the elecricity supplier that they have some major work to do know. often works like that- one finction is fixed, and then someone else comes and digs holes in new road or path. pity theycan't synchronise their work!! Hope you are enjoying your day and that it is not too cold, lol myfanwy, down under


----------



## carolagregg (Nov 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> I have never had anything spoil because I substituted Splenda for sugar. Neither has my mother. Sometimes it is a total misconception that all jams/jellies need sugar in order to keep them from spoiling. If you are waiting 7 years before you get around to eating them, then I would be a bit bold and say you likely did not need to make them in the first place. All my jams/jellies and preserves are eaten over the winter until new batches can be made from the fresh produce. This is just my experience and my opinion coming from my experience.


When we had a large garden and went to other farms and fields to pick berries, I would make jams one year and pickles the next. My son reminded me of this recently. Until recently I always sealed the jam with about a 1/2 inch of paraffin. I never fretted the little bit of mold that might form under the wax if it didn't quit seal in a spot when it hardened. I would spoon the mold off and throw it away and my family was the none wiser and never got sick. When I look back to those days, I really don't know how I did all that I did then. Raising a family is for the young. Having had my 70th birthday last fall, I certainly don't qualify as young.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

carolagregg said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > I have never had anything spoil because I substituted Splenda for sugar. Neither has my mother. Sometimes it is a total misconception that all jams/jellies need sugar in order to keep them from spoiling. If you are waiting 7 years before you get around to eating them, then I would be a bit bold and say you likely did not need to make them in the first place. All my jams/jellies and preserves are eaten over the winter until new batches can be made from the fresh produce. This is just my experience and my opinion coming from my experience.
> ...


When it comes to jams and other preserves, they solved most of the problems over a century ago, silly to mess with what works!

Dave


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> I think my plan to study weaving this year just became a non-starter. I really do need to be around while he is here. I am going to cut back appointments to those I know can be accomplished in about an hour.


Myfanwy, Can you get someone to come in for a few hours once or twice a week? You need some time to yourself if only to be able to keep caring for him. However I know you have support so I guess these things have been looked at.
Weather is much nicer now, no complaints about it currently. I am about to lie down. I have developed a migraine and I have been up an hour and exhausted!

Just noticed this is last weeks we are all in. My fault for continuing Petulia Clark in it, but it fitted here!


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Dear darowil, hope you finished all your reading, and books safely returned in time. Hope to go out round the block with Ringo in an hour. gradually getting back to sleep more sensibly.Our money comes through today, and food has to be highest priority. Posting GD her money purse I knitted by special request. started doing the maintenance for the lawn mower, New spark plug next on the list. My compost heap is growing pumpkin. Pleasantly cool here at the moment, forecast for Adelaide looked quite good, hope it turns out that way.


My hubby told me today that our compost is growing pumpkin and either bell pepper or tomato. Remember our growing season is just starting here. We've started our seeds for about 8 different varieties of tomato, zucchini, (or corgettes), and several other vegetables. Now once they're planted I step away!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > I think my plan to study weaving this year just became a non-starter. I really do need to be around while he is here. I am going to cut back appointments to those I know can be accomplished in about an hour.
> ...


Thanks darowil, I spotted that they had two going concurrently, earlier today -it can get a bit confusing. I have to work out someway of relaxing, and getting a bit of respite. There is one support nurse for lord knows how many clients. She got a message to call, but is only just back from a much needed Christmas Break. It is so hard watching it happen to someone you love, and seemsto be progressing quite fast. He is out tonight wth a cousin, but they are drinkers and he WILL drink to black out. Fortunately he does not get violent , unless I have no food ready. That reminds me I better go get the chicken I bought today in to the oven, thank you for caring. 
Sorry to hear of the migraine, they are one lousy form of headache!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Dear darowil, hope you finished all your reading, and books safely returned in time. Hope to go out round the block with Ringo in an hour. gradually getting back to sleep more sensibly.Our money comes through today, and food has to be highest priority. Posting GD her money purse I knitted by special request. started doing the maintenance for the lawn mower, New spark plug next on the list. My compost heap is growing pumpkin. Pleasantly cool here at the moment, forecast for Adelaide looked quite good, hope it turns out that way.
> ...


 Hi! where abouts in California is Porterville? there must be a significant range of climates, I better do asI said I would and go to the kitchen!


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> pattys76 said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


Porterville is in the Central San Joaquin Valley, roughly halfway between Fresno and Bakersfield, and a little east of both. We're almost up against the Sierra Nevada Mountains.


----------

